# Quicksilver has Arrived!!!



## Quicksilver

The journey begins….

Reflecting on my experience as a new Tesla Model 3 owner, it's been 2 years, 24 days, 21 hours, and 30 minutes give or take a few seconds…from day 1 in-store reservation to delivery. But who's counting!!

Even before Tesla was even on my mind, I started this journey toward a more sustainable transport back in 2004 when I sold my mid-engine, 2-seater MR2 and purchased a brand new second generation Prius. I know, it was a hard decision but the MR2 was not an ideal family car - so much fun I had in that MR2 though. The Prius started me down the path of wanting more "electric only" driving (I remember driving down my neighborhood streets very slowly so I could drive on "electric only" mode in that Prius - you can actually do it but as soon as you want to go a little faster, the ICE would kick in) so I eventually gave my dad the Prius and I moved on to a Volt, which as some would say - once you experience driving electric (even with short range) you will not want to go back to ICE. I tell you what, I was hooked (I am still very disappointed at Toyota for not having a good plug-in hybrid or EV to this day - I would have purchased one of their products if they existed - in my opinion, the Plug-In Prius is a poor excuse for a plug-in hybrid).

After a few years with the Volt, I needed more "electric only" range so I went with a leased i3 BEV (Tesla Model S was way out of my budget and I could not stomach the design of the Leaf - sorry Leaf owners, I guess you grow to love their looks over time). For the i3, I did not want one with a range extender because I wanted to cut out gas altogether. I loved driving the i3 but the limited range was a major setback in my opinion so my eyes were transfixed on the "affordable" Tesla Model 3. Since the day the Model 3 was a rumor, my dream car was going to be the Model 3 - a used model S could have been an alternative but the Model 3 was always number one in my mind. I can tell you that as we all on this forum were nearing the end of the two year wait, I was very closed to purchasing a CPO S and even entertained the idea of buying a used Model 3 from someone on the east coast. I even test drove the new Leaf, Bolt and even some ICE cars (Audi, BMW) leading up to my invite. I have to give credit to my wife for constantly telling me that I should not buy anything else since I've waited this long. Stay the course she would say - especially those dark days up until my invite. Funny thing is with all the anxiety and angst posted on this forum, it didn't help my wait…I am looking at you @ummgood!  Haha!

Well, today, April 25, 2018 with overcast skies blanketing the Dallas/Ft. Worth area, there is a _Silver_ lining waiting for me. My dream car has come home! Today is D-Day!

My good friend Mike, who is also a car enthusiast, stopped by my home and picked me up at Noon so we could go have nice leisurely lunch. After lunch (a Thai place close to the Tesla service center) we were ready to pick up my Model 3 at 2PM. My wife was to pick our son up from school so neither she nor my son could make it to delivery; however, they were as eager as I was to bring home Quicksilver. What's amazing is from my invite to delivery, it was only a scant 15 days!! - I would have never thought that this was possible! I was thinking a minimum of 3 weeks and probably more like 6 weeks (given the famous Elon timeline). Things moved so quickly in a single week starting on April 10th that my head was spinning from drunken happiness.

Mike and I arrived 30 minutes ahead of schedule. We walked into the building and was immediately greeted by one of the service staff. I didn't have to wait like @ummgood…sorry you had to wait for a while. The service staff asked if we are in for service and I said no, we are picking up a Model 3. She immediately walked over to the other side of the delivery room and look for the DS to help us. As I glanced through the delivery room, there was Quicksilver, just sitting there, stunningly beautiful! I let out an audible Wow! There was one other Model 3 taking delivery at the same time and it one of those Charcoal Gray Color...you know…the MSM color. Haha! There was no comparison between the two colors. In real life, the Silver is stunningly beautiful. I think the MSM actually looks better in photos but I believe that the Silver looks better in real life. After a few minutes, my DS walked across the delivery room and greeted us, her name was Cynthia and she was awesome throughout the entire process. She did a group orientation and split up to sync the other customer's phone, setup Bluetooth, etc…then she came back to me to do the same setup. Interestingly, we were the only two customers picking up at the 2PM appointment and I asked how come not more customers were picking up today. Cynthia said that because of the predicted rain storm, folks wanted to wait for later this week to pick up. So, with only two appointment this afternoon, Mike and I had a full 1 hour and 40 minutes in the delivery room, going through the checklist in a very detailed way. My Model 3 was amazingly free of any major issues except for four items and Cynthia wrote it down for me as a due bill and said I can schedule services any time I am ready: 1) The front headlight, passenger side, sticks up above the fender portion surrounding it a little over 1/16 of an inch more than the driver side head lights. 2) In an area about 1" square on the C-pillar, it looks like a little paint was missing under the clear coat. It's hard to tell unless you look at it from a certain angle. 3) Rear passenger side molding around the window seal puckers up about 1/4 of an inch. 4) Passenger side exterior mirror triangle piece that is attached to the car body sticks out about 1/16 of an inch. Overall, I am extremely pleased with the quality of my Model 3. Not a single scratch or ding or any blemish. My friend Mike is an auditor and he looks at things carefully and he was also very impressed. We both also got on our knees to look under the car to make sure no damage during transportation and there were none.

In the end, I am just blown away and overjoyed by the car's quality, design and all the features such as the coat hooks in the passenger compartment, etc…all of which you all know very well by now. Even after reading many posts on here, you just can't put words down to describe what an awesome experience it is to pick up your Model 3 and then drive it home (it did rain when I drove home but the car, as some have already said, is so planted it feels like I am driving on rails - I had complete confidence as I drove through the wet roads). Since it rained on my drive home, as soon as I got it into my garage…out comes my towels to wipe Quicksilver down and she looked stunning even after driving in the rain.

For all of you who are still waiting for an invite, a VIN or a delivery date, keep the faith and stay the course. You will love your Model 3. I think all of us here are irrational and crazy at times - ok, maybe most of the time - when it comes to this car, but I think most, if not all of us, believes in a better future and I am very happy to be a part of the change that is happening and also be part of this great online community.

I think I'll sleep good tonight…Good night everyone!

P.S. My Model 3 is a belated March birthday present and also my retirement gift - yes, retirement - after twenty years with one organization that I love but I am turning the page to a new adventure in the consulting world.


----------



## ummgood

Congrats! So I had a little anxiety and angst. I did encourage you to not go CPO so that makes up for all my craziness. 

Anyway yours looks almost as beautiful as mine! The silver is truly amazing in person. Every person who sees mine is amazed by how good it looks. I had 4 reservation holders check out mine today. I am the first Model 3 at my company. Two have just been invited last week and two haven’t been yet.


----------



## arkysolar

Quicksilver said:


> The journey begins….
> 
> Reflecting on my experience as a new Tesla Model 3 owner, it's been 2 years, 24 days, 21 hours, and 30 minutes give or take a few seconds…from day 1 in-store reservation to delivery. But who's counting!!
> 
> Even before Tesla was even on my mind, I started this journey toward a more sustainable transport back in 2004 when I sold my mid-engine, 2-seater MR2 and purchased a brand new second generation Prius. I know, it was a hard decision but the MR2 was not an ideal family car - so much fun I had in that MR2 though. The Prius started me down the path of wanting more "electric only" driving (I remember driving down my neighborhood streets very slowly so I could drive on "electric only" mode in that Prius - you can actually do it but as soon as you want to go a little faster, the ICE would kick in) so I eventually gave my dad the Prius and I moved on to a Volt, which as some would say - once you experience driving electric (even with short range) you will not want to go back to ICE. I tell you what, I was hooked (I am still very disappointed at Toyota for not having a good plug-in hybrid or EV to this day - I would have purchased one of their products if they existed - in my opinion, the Plug-In Prius is a poor excuse for a plug-in hybrid).
> 
> After a few years with the Volt, I needed more "electric only" range so I went with a leased i3 BEV (Tesla Model S was way out of my budget and I could not stomach the design of the Leaf - sorry Leaf owners, I guess you grow to love their looks over time). For the i3, I did not want one with a range extender because I wanted to cut out gas altogether. I loved driving the i3 but the limited range was a major setback in my opinion so my eyes were transfixed on the "affordable" Tesla Model 3. Since the day the Model 3 was a rumor, my dream car was going to be the Model 3 - a used model S could have been an alternative but the Model 3 was always number one in my mind. I can tell you that as we all on this forum were nearing the end of the two year wait, I was very closed to purchasing a CPO S and even entertained the idea of buying a used Model 3 from someone on the east coast. I even test drove the new Leaf, Bolt and even some ICE cars (Audi, BMW) leading up to my invite. I have to give credit to my wife for constantly telling me that I should not buy anything else since I've waited this long. Stay the course she would say - especially those dark days up until my invite. Funny thing is with all the anxiety and angst posted on this forum, it didn't help my wait…I am looking at you @ummgood!  Haha!
> 
> Well, today, April 25, 2018 with overcast skies blanketing the Dallas/Ft. Worth area, there is a _Silver_ lining waiting for me. My dream car has come home! Today is D-Day!
> 
> My good friend Mike, who is also a car enthusiast, stopped by my home and picked me up at Noon so we could go have nice leisurely lunch. After lunch (a Thai place close to the Tesla service center) we were ready to pick up my Model 3 at 2PM. My wife was to pick our son up from school so neither she nor my son could make it to delivery; however, they were as eager as I was to bring home Quicksilver. What's amazing is from my invite to delivery, it was only a scant 15 days!! - I would have never thought that this was possible! I was thinking a minimum of 3 weeks and probably more like 6 weeks (given the famous Elon timeline). Things moved so quickly in a single week starting on April 10th that my head was spinning from drunken happiness.
> 
> Mike and I arrived 30 minutes ahead of schedule. We walked into the building and was immediately greeted by one of the service staff. I didn't have to wait like @ummgood…sorry you had to wait for a while. The service staff asked if we are in for service and I said no, we are picking up a Model 3. She immediately walked over to the other side of the delivery room and look for the DS to help us. As I glanced through the delivery room, there was Quicksilver, just sitting there, stunningly beautiful! I let out an audible Wow! There was one other Model 3 taking delivery at the same time and it one of those Charcoal Gray Color...you know…the MSM color. Haha! There was no comparison between the two colors. In real life, the Silver is stunningly beautiful. I think the MSM actually looks better in photos but I believe that the Silver looks better in real life. After a few minutes, my DS walked across the delivery room and greeted us, her name was Cynthia and she was awesome throughout the entire process. She did a group orientation and split up to sync the other customer's phone, setup Bluetooth, etc…then she came back to me to do the same setup. Interestingly, we were the only two customers picking up at the 2PM appointment and I asked how come not more customers were picking up today. Cynthia said that because of the predicted rain storm, folks wanted to wait for later this week to pick up. So, with only two appointment this afternoon, Mike and I had a full 1 hour and 40 minutes in the delivery room, going through the checklist in a very detailed way. My Model 3 was amazingly free of any major issues except for four items and Cynthia wrote it down for me as a due bill and said I can schedule services any time I am ready: 1) The front headlight, passenger side, sticks up above the fender portion surrounding it a little over 1/16 of an inch more than the driver side head lights. 2) In an area about 1" square on the C-pillar, it looks like a little paint was missing under the clear coat. It's hard to tell unless you look at it from a certain angle. 3) Rear passenger side molding around the window seal puckers up about 1/4 of an inch. 4) Passenger side exterior mirror triangle piece that is attached to the car body sticks out about 1/16 of an inch. Overall, I am extremely pleased with the quality of my Model 3. Not a single scratch or ding or any blemish. My friend Mike is an auditor and he looks at things carefully and he was also very impressed. We both also got on our knees to look under the car to make sure no damage during transportation and there were none.
> 
> In the end, I am just blown away and overjoyed by the car's quality, design and all the features such as the coat hooks in the passenger compartment, etc…all of which you all know very well by now. Even after reading many posts on here, you just can't put words down to describe what an awesome experience it is to pick up your Model 3 and then drive it home (it did rain when I drove home but the car, as some have already said, is so planted it feels like I am driving on rails - I had complete confidence as I drove through the wet roads). Since it rained on my drive home, as soon as I got it into my garage…out comes my towels to wipe Quicksilver down and she looked stunning even after driving in the rain.
> 
> For all of you who are still waiting for an invite, a VIN or a delivery date, keep the faith and stay the course. You will love your Model 3. I think all of us here are irrational and crazy at times - ok, maybe most of the time - when it comes to this car, but I think most, if not all of us, believes in a better future and I am very happy to be a part of the change that is happening and also be part of this great online community.
> 
> I think I'll sleep good tonight…Good night everyone!
> 
> P.S. My Model 3 is a belated March birthday present and also my retirement gift - yes, retirement - after twenty years with one organization that I love but I am turning the page to a new adventure in the consulting world.
> 
> View attachment 7773
> 
> View attachment 7774
> 
> View attachment 7775
> 
> View attachment 7776


My wife and I just sold out 2012 Prius Plugin before soon taking delivery of our Model 3. As absurd as the 12 miles battery range was it sure made for a very economical traveling car.

Like you been looking forward to having A lot more electric range.


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> Congrats! So I had a little anxiety and angst. I did encourage you to not go CPO so that makes up for all my craziness.
> 
> Anyway yours looks almost as beautiful as mine! The silver is truly amazing in person. Every person who sees mine is amazed by how good it looks. I had 4 reservation holders check out mine today. I am the first Model 3 at my company. Two have just been invited last week and two haven't been yet.


Ha! You are correct...you did try to talk me out of a CPO.

I beg to differ, I think my 3 looks a little better than yours 

Ok, I am going to try and catch some Zzzzz now...exhausted.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I’m very happy for you!!!


----------



## NJturtlePower

Congrats @Quicksilver !!! Don't forget to add a picture or two in our Silver Metallic fan club thread.  Enjoy the ride!!!


----------



## Quicksilver

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm very happy for you!!!


Thanks @SoFlaModel3, you've been a great help and support! I still can't believe I have a Model 3 in my garage!!


----------



## Quicksilver

NJturtlePower said:


> Congrats @Quicksilver !!! Don't forget to add a picture or two in our Silver Metallic fan club thread.  Enjoy the ride!!!


Yes, indeed @NJturtlePower ! I woke up this morning thinking it was a dream and then it hit me...Oh [email protected]! there is a Model 3 in my garage!  More pics to come...just recuperating from emotional exhaustion from yesterday.


----------



## Quicksilver

Awright...here are some beauty shots... Ok you Texas gals and guys, before you break out those Aggie jokes, I'll say that I've heard them all! So shush!  super nice day today after the cold front moved through yesterday. Can you tell that the car is somewhat dirty from rain? Pics are of her in my driveway...can't still register that she is in my driveway...and in front of the house taking in the great weather. Check out my Tolltag...Gig'em Aggies!


----------



## ummgood

Wow nice photos. I'll say a couple things. While my car is slightly nicer than yours your fence is definitely nicer than mine. Since you have the american flag on your car you need to get personalized plates that say "Merica" on them.

Oh and are you the first Aggie to drive a car other than a lifted 4x4 Dodge ram?

Oh and I have a coworker that has a bumper sticker that says "Honk if I'm an Aggie"


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> Wow nice photos. I'll say a couple things. While my car is slightly nicer than yours your fence is definitely nicer than mine. Since you have the american flag on your car you need to get personalized plates that say "Merica" on them.
> 
> Oh and are you the first Aggie to drive a car other than a lifted 4x4 Dodge ram?
> 
> Oh and I have a coworker that has a bumper sticker that says "Honk if I'm an Aggie"


tOO fUNNY @ummgood ! I am a more "physticated" Aggie so I drive a Tesla. 

I do like your suggestion on "Merica" but here is one of the plates I am considering... 

That fence is built for the crazy straight line wind we have here in north Texas and Thanks!


----------



## LUXMAN

That is beautiful!!!! Even if it isn't RED! 
I cant wait to see it with the tint !


----------



## LUXMAN

On that rubber trim. you may wanna use a hair dryer and heat it up a little and then tape it down and see if is stays down after it cools.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> On that rubber trim. you may wanna use a hair dryer and heat it up a little and then tape it down and see if is stays down after it cools.


I remember your post on your trim piece so yes, great idea. I'll try it! Thanks!


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> That is beautiful!!!! Even if it isn't RED!
> I cant wait to see it with the tint !


Yes, Red is still very tempting...in the Chinese tradition, Red is a lucky color...


----------



## ummgood

Quicksilver said:


> Yes, Red is still very tempting...in the Chinese tradition, Red is a lucky color...


I absolutely love the red but after having the silver for 2 days I can say the temptation is gone. Silver is really nice and beautiful. Plus it looks clean all the time.


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> I absolutely love the red but after having the silver for 2 days I can say the temptation is gone. Silver is really nice and beautiful. Plus it looks clean all the time.


Agreed. I do love the Silver! I also think the chrome accents play off the Silver nicely. I would never black out the chrome on a Silver car.


----------



## Michael Russo

Well, @Quicksilver , heartfelt congrats on the delivery of Quicksilver!! (That does sound kinda funny now, you may want consider a new Avatar, like 'SuperHappyAggie'?! 

Anyways, truly happy for you you stayed the course indeed, listening to your wife and all your good friends at M3OC!

I wish you miles and miles of pleasurable rides! And, ok, color is a personal thing so it's Silver metallic for you, that's all cool... yet I don't wanna year no more nonsense about this 'charcoal grey' thing, ok...?!


----------



## Quicksilver

Michael Russo said:


> Well, @Quicksilver , heartfelt congrats on the delivery of Quicksilver!! (That does sound kinda funny now, you may want consider a new Avatar, like 'SuperHappyAggie'?!
> 
> Anyways, truly happy for you you stayed the course indeed, listening to your wife and all your good friends at M3OC!
> 
> I wish you miles and miles of pleasurable rides! And, ok, color is a personal thing so it's Silver metallic for you, that's all cool... yet I don't wanna year no more nonsense about this 'charcoal grey' thing, ok...?!


Haha! Yes sir, I won't mention *charcoal grey metallic* anymore.  And thank you and all on this forum for the great support and shared enthusiasm! You all helped me stay the course along with my wife. Looking forward to many fun miles in Quicksilver...and as for the name, I think I'll stick with Quicksilver  You recalled that I placed a deadline of end of April to get the 3 and lo and behold Tesla came through with 5 days to spare!


----------



## GDN

Congrats @Quicksilver, very sharp. Dishing on the MSM crowd though, just stoking that fire. I'd say that my second choice was Red, but it just is too many different colors in different light. Silver might have been a 3rd in my choice.

I knew that wait would be worth it. You were on the brink a few times. Not too bad on the 4 items you found, easily enough taken care of I'm sure. The paint might be the main concern, but I'm sure they'll work on that as well. I'm reading stories of much worse.

Didn't waste anytime to get it decorated out, from the Aggie Tolltag to the TX and the US flag emblems. Very nice touches. I've got OU on my truck, but the M3 will remain untouched of any emblems and decals. I still have the 28 year old rectangular plastic toll tag. It might be time to replace it, but I hate the default Orange tag you get these days and just don't want to pay them anymore for a special tag, so plastic I guess it will be.

I'll be looking for you, you've got a twin in Richardson, so will be looking for you both.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Congrats @Quicksilver, very sharp. Dishing on the MSM crowd though, just stoking that fire. I'd say that my second choice was Red, but it just is too many different colors in different light. Silver might have been a 3rd in my choice.
> 
> I knew that wait would be worth it. You were on the brink a few times. Not too bad on the 4 items you found, easily enough taken care of I'm sure. The paint might be the main concern, but I'm sure they'll work on that as well. I'm reading stories of much worse.
> 
> Didn't waste anytime to get it decorated out, from the Aggie Tolltag to the TX and the US flag emblems. Very nice touches. I've got OU on my truck, but the M3 will remain untouched of any emblems and decals. I still have the 28 year old rectangular plastic toll tag. It might be time to replace it, but I hate the default Orange tag you get these days and just don't want to pay them anymore for a special tag, so plastic I guess it will be.
> 
> I'll be looking for you, you've got a twin in Richardson, so will be looking for you both.


Ahhhh...no charge for the new toll tag....none that I have ever paid for my 4 cars


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> Ahhhh...no charge for the new toll tag....none that I have ever paid for my 4 cars


Correct for the blue/orange one, no charge, but I just really don't like seeing it, it sticks out so bad. They could redesign that to blend in so much better. I think a $20 charge or something similar for sports or other logo and just don't want to give them any more of my money. It's just a personal issue.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Congrats @Quicksilver, very sharp. Dishing on the MSM crowd though, just stoking that fire. I'd say that my second choice was Red, but it just is too many different colors in different light. Silver might have been a 3rd in my choice.
> 
> I knew that wait would be worth it. You were on the brink a few times. Not too bad on the 4 items you found, easily enough taken care of I'm sure. The paint might be the main concern, but I'm sure they'll work on that as well. I'm reading stories of much worse.
> 
> Didn't waste anytime to get it decorated out, from the Aggie Tolltag to the TX and the US flag emblems. Very nice touches. I've got OU on my truck, but the M3 will remain untouched of any emblems and decals. I still have the 28 year old rectangular plastic toll tag. It might be time to replace it, but I hate the default Orange tag you get these days and just don't want to pay them anymore for a special tag, so plastic I guess it will be.
> 
> I'll be looking for you, you've got a twin in Richardson, so will be looking for you both.


Thanks @GDN, you're right...definitely worth the wait!  Yes, I like to personalize my car a little and that is basically it for now. I have a tint job coming up and looking forward to it. I initially didn't want to pay extra for the special toll tag but like you, I don't care for the standard tag look. You will love your 3 once you get it! If you want a closer look, let me know in advance and I'll see if I can schedule time to meet up with you. Take care!


----------



## GDN

Thanks for the offer of showing the car, I want to take you up on it, but Ken in Richardson did a few weeks back. and gave us a tour and a ride. If I get too close to another one I'll just want it even more, so for now I'm just keeping my distance and telling myself it isn't too big a deal. As soon as I get the VIN I know all of that will change though. Maybe we can all have a meet up when mine is in if you all haven't already done it. Will see if we can get one of each color. I'm sure Luxman is in with Red.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Correct for the blue/orange one, no charge, but I just really don't like seeing it, it sticks out so bad. They could redesign that to blend in so much better. I think a $20 charge or something similar for sports or other logo and just don't want to give them any more of my money. It's just a personal issue.


Oh heck! I blew right by that! I thought you were talking about the plates. So I can something other than a basic toll tag?! I'll have to check that out.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Thanks for the offer of showing the car, I want to take you up on it, but Ken in Richardson did a few weeks back. and gave us a tour and a ride. If I get too close to another one I'll just want it even more, so for now I'm just keeping my distance and telling myself it isn't too big a deal. As soon as I get the VIN I know all of that will change though. Maybe we can all have a meet up when mine is in if you all haven't already done it. Will see if we can get one of each color. I'm sure Luxman is in with Red.


Definitely! A mini model 3 meetup!


----------



## JeopardE

I'm all down for a Texas Model 3 meetup as long as it isn't in Dallas. 

(who am I to talk - still obsessively refreshing for my VIN!)


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> Oh heck! I blew right by that! I thought you were talking about the plates. So I can something other than a basic toll tag?! I'll have to check that out.


Your Google probably works just fine, but just in case: https://www.ntta.org/custinfo/tolltag/Pages/Specialty-TollTags.aspx


----------



## KGTES

CONGRATS @Quicksilver !! Looks great!. I can only hope mine is not too far behind and is in as good a condition as yours was...
I assume you put the Texas and US flag emblems on the trunk yourself?


----------



## Travelwolf

congratulations, i am so happy to see the stories of pleasant delivery experiences, and all the happy new owners make my wait bearable these last 3 day 19 hours 2 minutes and 35 seconds (not that i'm counting.....) wait now it is 16 seconds....


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Thanks for the offer of showing the car, I want to take you up on it, but Ken in Richardson did a few weeks back. and gave us a tour and a ride. If I get too close to another one I'll just want it even more, so for now I'm just keeping my distance and telling myself it isn't too big a deal. As soon as I get the VIN I know all of that will change though. Maybe we can all have a meet up when mine is in if you all haven't already done it. Will see if we can get one of each color. I'm sure Luxman is in with Red.


No problem. A meet up would be great!


----------



## Quicksilver

KGTES said:


> CONGRATS @Quicksilver !! Looks great!. I can only hope mine is not too far behind and is in as good a condition as yours was...
> I assume you put the Texas and US flag emblems on the trunk yourself?


Hi @KGTES, thanks and yes, I made sure the emblems are balanced with the license plate/frame.

I think the factory is getting better since my VIN is 179xx it seems like they are getting more experience building the 3. Best of luck with yours and look forward to your posts!


----------



## Quicksilver

Travelwolf said:


> congratulations, i am so happy to see the stories of pleasant delivery experiences, and all the happy new owners make my wait bearable these last 3 day 19 hours 2 minutes and 35 seconds (not that i'm counting.....) wait now it is 16 seconds....


Thanks @Travelwolf, you will love it once it arrives! After dinner with the family, I bolted out to the garage and spent some quality time with it. I was checking out the sound system and just wow! Sorry, I am making your wait a bit harder aren't I...


----------



## Quicksilver

Questions on the Media and A/C systems:

Does any one know if I can access my playlists on my phone via the Bluetooth connection? My phone is connected just fine and working great but to change to a different playlist, I have to do it from the phone. Kind of a pain to have to use the phone to change playlists. 

Also, is it possible to change fan speed with one of the steering wheel's buttons? that would be nice instead of reaching for the screen to change fan speed.

I just love exploring Quicksilver!


----------



## GDN

Quicksilver said:


> Questions on the Media and A/C systems:
> 
> Does any one know if I can access my playlists on my phone via the Bluetooth connection? My phone is connected just fine and working great but to change to a different playlist, I have to do it from the phone. Kind of a pain to have to use the phone to change playlists.
> 
> Also, is it possible to change fan speed with one of the steering wheel's buttons? that would be nice instead of reaching for the screen to change fan speed.
> 
> I just love exploring Quicksilver!


I"ve been reading, hope others will Join in, but if you want an app to play music or playlist from your phone over bluetooth, I think the only control is from the phone, I've read a few complaints about that.

Also - on the fan control one guess is maybe you have a good voice control for it. I've read through the manual about a month back, but don't remember seeing a lot about the voice commands available yet, but I bet there is one for the fan increase and decrease.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Quicksilver said:


> Questions on the Media and A/C systems:
> 
> Does any one know if I can access my playlists on my phone via the Bluetooth connection? My phone is connected just fine and working great but to change to a different playlist, I have to do it from the phone. Kind of a pain to have to use the phone to change playlists.
> 
> Also, is it possible to change fan speed with one of the steering wheel's buttons? that would be nice instead of reaching for the screen to change fan speed.
> 
> I just love exploring Quicksilver!


You can use your voice to change playlists on your phone without touching it. Nothing on screen (yet).

For fan speed, not on the steering wheel scrollwheels yet. It will be interesting to see how they evolve now that they're fully utilized.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Your Google probably works just fine, but just in case: https://www.ntta.org/custinfo/tolltag/Pages/Specialty-TollTags.aspx


@LUXMAN Since I do not like the standard look of the toll tag (bright blue and orange), I bought an Aggie toll tag for an extra $19.99. Because it is a darker color, it is actually hidden pretty well on the windshield. I like it much better.


----------



## Quicksilver

SoFlaModel3 said:


> You can use your voice to change playlists on your phone without touching it. Nothing on screen (yet).
> 
> For fan speed, not on the steering wheel scrollwheels yet. It will be interesting to see how they evolve now that they're fully utilized.


Thanks @SoFlaModel3, so what do I say to change playlists? Do I say "Play pop/rock playlist" ?

Fan speed on scroll wheel would be great when it is activated.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Quicksilver said:


> Thanks @SoFlaModel3, so what do I say to change playlists? Do I say "Play pop/rock playlist" ?
> 
> Fan speed on scroll wheel would be great when it is activated.


If you're an iPhone user like me - "Hey Siri, play my Alternative Music playlist on Shuffle" does the trick.


----------



## Quicksilver

SoFlaModel3 said:


> If you're an iPhone user like me - "Hey Siri, play my Alternative Music playlist on Shuffle" does the trick.


Great! I'll give that a try. Thanks!


----------



## Joaquin

Ok, so who is "Quicksilver"? 
Is it a person? 
Is it a car?
Usually we use our car picture as avatar... so Quicksilver is a car using the forum with a picture of the owner?

So confusing...


----------



## Quicksilver

Joaquin said:


> Ok, so who is "Quicksilver"?
> Is it a person?
> Is it a car?
> Usually we use our car picture as avatar... so Quicksilver is a car using the forum with a picture of the owner?
> 
> So confusing...


It could be anything you like!  I am not picky  ... now that I have the 3 in my possession, I may swap out the picture.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Questions on the Media and A/C systems:
> 
> Does any one know if I can access my playlists on my phone via the Bluetooth connection? My phone is connected just fine and working great but to change to a different playlist, I have to do it from the phone. Kind of a pain to have to use the phone to change playlists.
> 
> Also, is it possible to change fan speed with one of the steering wheel's buttons? that would be nice instead of reaching for the screen to change fan speed.
> 
> I just love exploring Quicksilver!


NO. Unfortunately you have to use the phone to access the playlist if you use the BT. But once it starts you can use the left wheel to advance thru it.
Funny, I have a wireless charger case on my iPhone 6 so I have never plugged it into the USB directly to see how the phone works as a media player....does it even come up on the screen or does it work just like BT?

So far it is a NO on the fan speed as well.
I gotta give credit to the S I have for a loaner right now. The extra buttons give lots of options on the binnacle display and that is one of them.

I was just thinking....how could they make the right wheel also on that could access a quick menu like in the S ....hummm... They could make it a long hold for voice commands and a press and release to bring up a quick menu ...or vice versa


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> @LUXMAN Since I do not like the standard look of the toll tag (bright blue and orange), I bought an Aggie toll tag for an extra $19.99. Because it is a darker color, it is actually hidden pretty well on the windshield. I like it much better.


HA! Can't do the AGGIE one 
Maybe the RANGERS...


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> If you're an iPhone user like me - "Hey Siri, play my Alternative Music playlist on Shuffle" does the trick.


OK. That is cool! I have not used Siri much before I got the 3. Love I can even unlock the doors. But since I have an iPhone 6, I have to use button for HEY SIRI unless it is connected to power....maybe a reason to upgrade.....


----------



## MGallo

Congrats Quicksilver! What an awesome car. I love my music. My Infiniti that I haven't sold yet has a 16 speaker Bose system and I think my M3 system sounds better. have you tried the voice command where you press the right scroll button and say "play artist/song"? Love that. Only bummer is you can't rewind or request the same song twice in a row. It creates a channel. 

Also I'm digging the qkslvr3 plate.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> NO. Unfortunately you have to use the phone to access the playlist if you use the BT. But once it starts you can use the left wheel to advance thru it.
> Funny, I have a wireless charger case on my iPhone 6 so I have never plugged it into the USB directly to see how the phone works as a media player....does it even come up on the screen or does it work just like BT?
> 
> So far it is a NO on the fan speed as well.
> I gotta give credit to the S I have for a loaner right now. The extra buttons give lots of options on the binnacle display and that is one of them.
> 
> I was just thinking....how could they make the right wheel also on that could access a quick menu like in the S ....hummm... They could make it a long hold for voice commands and a press and release to bring up a quick menu ...or vice versa


I'll really try out different things on the car this weekend...and looks like the weather will be great so we're going to do some drivin'


----------



## Quicksilver

MGallo said:


> Congrats Quicksilver! What an awesome car. I love my music. My Infiniti that I haven't sold yet has a 16 speaker Bose system and I think my M3 system sounds better. have you tried the voice command where you press the right scroll button and say "play artist/song"? Love that. Only bummer is you can't rewind or request the same song twice in a row. It creates a channel.
> 
> Also I'm digging the qkslvr3 plate.


Thanks @MGallo, I love my music too and love the sound system in this car! I have not tried too much yet but this weekend will be a fun one!


----------



## Quicksilver

Good morning everyone! So, I've finally gotten up the courage to drive Quicksilver to work this morning. I've been driving another vehicle since my delivery day. It just seems Quicksilver is so exposed in the parking lot  sitting between two other...you know...ICE cars. This morning's short commute was a blast! Fortunately, I do not see gridlock traffic on my daily commute. What I love so much is, as I am thinking about the next right turn, Quicksilver is there!  Man, this car can corner! and it feels like its on rails (as many have said). I was thinking, this is sort of like driving a go-cart (in a good way) with air conditioning. Continue to love the sound system. Just awesome! The whole challenge this morning was to avoid water puddles on the streets from sprinkler systems sprays...don't want to get Quicksilver dirty... Since it is nice and sunny, I am also curious to see how hot the inside of the car gets today (weather is supposed to get up to 79 or 80)...but I can precondition it before I get in it to head out to lunch.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Good morning everyone! So, I've finally gotten up the courage to drive Quicksilver to work this morning. I've been driving another vehicle since my delivery day. It just seems Quicksilver is so exposed in the parking lot  sitting between two other...you know...ICE cars. This morning's short commute was a blast! Fortunately, I do not see gridlock traffic on my daily commute. What I love so much is, as I am thinking about the next right turn, Quicksilver is there!  Man, this car can corner! and it feels like its on rails (as many have said). I was thinking, this is sort of like driving a go-cart (in a good way) with air conditioning. Continue to love the sound system. Just awesome! The whole challenge this morning was to avoid water puddles on the streets from sprinkler systems sprays...don't want to get Quicksilver dirty... Since it is nice and sunny, I am also curious to see how hot the inside of the car gets today (weather is supposed to get up to 79 or 80)...but I can precondition it before I get in it to head out to lunch.


HA! I know how that is! I always find a protected space. Park her in the far end of the lot if you must. You will find that precolling works real fast.


----------



## Love

Congrats @Quicksilver! Thanks for sharing all that you have here...pics, details, feedback, questions...it's been an enjoyable morning read for me.

Get out there and enjoy that beautiful thing!


----------



## Quicksilver

Lovesword said:


> Congrats @Quicksilver! Thanks for sharing all that you have here...pics, details, feedback, questions...it's been an enjoyable morning read for me.
> 
> Get out there and enjoy that beautiful thing!


Thanks @Lovesword ! I am going to have a great weekend! Enjoy your weekend too!


----------



## ummgood

Michael Russo said:


> I wish you miles and miles of pleasurable rides! And, ok, color is a personal thing so it's Silver metallic for you, that's all cool... yet I don't wanna year no more nonsense about this 'charcoal grey' thing, ok...?!


Here is my car this morning between two 'charcoal grey' cars at work. I think I know why the silver is the most beautiful color in the entire world now. It looks beautiful in all lighting conditions dirty or clean. My car is dirtier right now than the 'charcoal grey' ones next to me.

You know I am just pulling your chain right?


----------



## ummgood

Oh and is it me or did I just make a Tesla Oreo????


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> Oh and is it me or did I just make a Tesla Oreo????


Yes indeed you did! You're just missing the milk to dunk it!


----------



## Quicksilver

So close to 3PM, I see the following temps in Quicksilver...not too bad...I'll definitely precondition before I get inside.


----------



## Maevra

ummgood said:


> Oh and is it me or did I just make a Tesla Oreo????


That's one sexy oreo!


----------



## GDN

Quicksilver said:


> So close to 3PM, I see the following temps in Quicksilver...not too bad...I'll definitely precondition before I get inside.


Have seen the FL reports about how quick the interior cools down. Heat trapped inside glass is an amazing thing. It's a perfect day outside here today 81 and sunny - and the car is up to 134 ! Let us know what you precondition to and how long it takes to get there. Will be nice if some day they implement a Nest like feature. Set the app to have the car at 72 at 5 PM and the car knows about what time to start preconditioning to get it to your temp at the right time.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Have seen the FL reports about how quick the interior cools down. Heat trapped inside glass is an amazing thing. It's a perfect day outside here today 81 and sunny - and the car is up to 134 ! Let us know what you precondition to and how long it takes to get there. Will be nice if some day they implement a Nest like feature. Set the app to have the car at 72 at 5 PM and the car knows about what time to start preconditioning to get it to your temp at the right time.


That's a great idea! Scheduled precondition would be perfect! I think I'll preconditioned to 75 to see how long it takes.


----------



## Michael Russo

ummgood said:


> (...)
> You know I am just pulling your chain right?


Won't work any longer... I ride a Red Dragon close to SW French Mountains. The perfect definition of bliss! Too stoked to mind... 


Maevra said:


> That's one sexy oreo!


Actually, more like a xesy one...!


----------



## Quicksilver

O


Quicksilver said:


> So close to 3PM, I see the following temps in Quicksilver...not too bad...I'll definitely precondition before I get inside.
> 
> View attachment 7893


Reporting back...ok, so I ran the preconditioning at 4:53 and it brought the temps down to 75 degrees at 4:59...Amazing!


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Have seen the FL reports about how quick the interior cools down. Heat trapped inside glass is an amazing thing. It's a perfect day outside here today 81 and sunny - and the car is up to 134 ! Let us know what you precondition to and how long it takes to get there. Will be nice if some day they implement a Nest like feature. Set the app to have the car at 72 at 5 PM and the car knows about what time to start preconditioning to get it to your temp at the right time.


Ha. The leaf actually has scheduled pre-cooling with the app. It works good when the app is, and it has of late been stable. 
That would be a good feature. But the S I had for a loaner had camper mode. It allowed me to leave thr heat on when I ran into thr store this morning. That is so cool! We need it for the 3


----------



## MGallo

Quicksilver said:


> Thanks @MGallo, I love my music too and love the sound system in this car! I have not tried too much yet but this weekend will be a fun one!


Try this...press the right scroll button and say "navigate to some fun twisty roads!"


----------



## Quicksilver

MGallo said:


> Try this...press the right scroll button and say "navigate to some fun twisty roads!"


Haha! Unfortunately, north Texas is flat as a pancake. If I drive down to Austin, there are some great hilly roads there. Good suggestion though!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Quicksilver said:


> Good morning everyone! So, I've finally gotten up the courage to drive Quicksilver to work this morning. I've been driving another vehicle since my delivery day. It just seems Quicksilver is so exposed in the parking lot  sitting between two other...you know...ICE cars. This morning's short commute was a blast! Fortunately, I do not see gridlock traffic on my daily commute. What I love so much is, as I am thinking about the next right turn, Quicksilver is there!  Man, this car can corner! and it feels like its on rails (as many have said). I was thinking, this is sort of like driving a go-cart (in a good way) with air conditioning. Continue to love the sound system. Just awesome! The whole challenge this morning was to avoid water puddles on the streets from sprinkler systems sprays...don't want to get Quicksilver dirty... Since it is nice and sunny, I am also curious to see how hot the inside of the car gets today (weather is supposed to get up to 79 or 80)...but I can precondition it before I get in it to head out to lunch.


Far away corner spots for the win and pre-conditioning is literally a life saver!


----------



## jsanford

Just saw your photo in the delivery thread. You definitely win for best delivery grin. 

Have to admit, the Model 3 does wear silver well!


----------



## ummgood

@Quicksilver I see your fence and raise you a hyperactive dog.


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> @Quicksilver I see your fence and raise you a hyperactive dog.
> View attachment 7920


Hey @ummgood! What's Quicksilver doing in your driveway with that cute looking dog!?? 

Edit: your fence looks perfectly fine too!


----------



## Quicksilver

jsanford said:


> Just saw your photo in the delivery thread. You definitely win for best delivery grin.
> 
> Have to admit, the Model 3 does wear silver well!


Hi @jsanford!! I was supper happy! Dream come true definitely!


----------



## ummgood

Quicksilver said:


> Hey @ummgood! What's Quicksilver doing in your driveway with that cute looking dog!??
> 
> Edit: your fence looks perfectly fine too!


You know it isn't quicksilver. Helga doesn't have the Merica badge on the back.

Edit: my fence is new. It was put in last month. Well the front part everyone can see that is. I need to save for the back. My fence in the back will be quite the undertaking.


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> You know it isn't quicksilver. Helga doesn't have the Merica badge on the back.
> 
> Edit: my fence is new. It was put in last month. Well the front part everyone can see that is. I need to save for the back. My fence in the back will be quite the undertaking.


Sounds like you have a very lengthy fence which can be a big undertaking to replace. Fortunately, our fence is not too long.

Well, after a day of driving around town (we're now just sitting down and relaxing at home) and showing the car to my extended family, they are all in awe of the car. At least two members of the family is wanting to put in reservations. I guess I am changing hearts and minds one person at a time.  They all commented on how beautiful the design is and how quick and quiet it is. I also had some fun on some curvy roads and it performed great!

Tomorrow, more show and tell with some friends...


----------



## ummgood

Quicksilver said:


> Sounds like you have a very lengthy fence which can be a big undertaking to replace. Fortunately, our fence is not too long.
> 
> Well, after a day of driving around town (we're now just sitting down and relaxing at home) and showing the car to my extended family, they are all in awe of the car. At least two members of the family is wanting to put in reservations. I guess I am changing hearts and minds one person at a time.  They all commented on how beautiful the design is and how quick and quiet it is. I also had some fun on some curvy roads and it performed great!
> 
> Tomorrow, more show and tell with some friends...


Showing off the car is so fun! I had a guy at costco today checking out the car and he noticed I was sitting in the car and pretended he was just walking by. I saw him gawking at it. He was driving a Ford C-Max energy. I would have showed the car to him. I was waiting for my eye dr appt.


----------



## ummgood

Oh and my back fence is 170 feet but it also has some weird boards to hold back the dirt. My lot drastically changes in elevation and the builder tried to level it but did it in the worse way. So I need to have a retaining wall built to hold back erosion before I can have the fence built.


----------



## Archer

Congrats, man! As a fellow Aggie, I approve!


----------



## Quicksilver

Archer said:


> Congrats, man! As a fellow Aggie, I approve!


Gig'em! @Archer, good to know there are at least a couple of Aggies on here.


----------



## Quicksilver

Ok, I got an error message that popped up today. I was about to leave to meet up with friends to see Infinity War and this showed up (see below) as I was about to back out of the garage. I rebooted (hold down both steering wheel buttons) but it did not go away. So I drove to the theater anyways, and when I came back out after the movie to show friends the car, the message was gone. Weird. I recall others on here having the same type of incident.

Oh, and everyone loved the car as I was giving them a quick tour...

Edit: @SoFlaModel3, I just saw your thread on the charge port service with pics! The horror!  I cringed as I was checking out the pictures! My goodness, they have to do a lot to replace the charge port/fix port door issues.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Quicksilver said:


> Ok, I got an error message that popped up today. I was about to leave to meet up with friends to see Infinity War and this showed up (see below) as I was about to back out of the garage. I rebooted (hold down both steering wheel buttons) but it did not go away. So I drove to the theater anyways, and when I came back out after the movie to show friends the car, the message was gone. Weird. I recall others on here having the same type of incident.
> 
> Oh, and everyone loved the car as I was giving them a quick tour...
> 
> Edit: @SoFlaModel3, I just saw your thread on the charge port service with pics! The horror!  I cringed as I was checking out the pictures! My goodness, they have to do a lot to replace the charge port/fix port door issues.
> 
> View attachment 7972


Hopefully yours is a simple calibration fix.

Good news, bad news...

Bad news - it looks bad when they're fixing it.

Good news - it takes less than an hour and can be done by a mobile tech.


----------



## Quicksilver

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Hopefully yours is a simple calibration fix.
> 
> Good news, bad news...
> 
> Bad news - it looks bad when they're fixing it.
> 
> Good news - it takes less than an hour and can be done by a mobile tech.


What do you mean by "calibration fix?"...does it mean that it fixes itself?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Quicksilver said:


> What do you mean by "calibration fix?"...does it mean that it fixes itself?


Tesla can hook up a laptop to the car and run calibrations. In my case that didn't solve the issue.


----------



## Travelwolf

SoFlaModel3 said:


> If you're an iPhone user like me - "Hey Siri, play my Alternative Music playlist on Shuffle" does the trick.


going old school with it.... LOL



Quicksilver said:


> Thanks @Travelwolf, you will love it once it arrives! After dinner with the family, I bolted out to the garage and spent some quality time with it. I was checking out the sound system and just wow! Sorry, I am making your wait a bit harder aren't I...


3 hours 48 minutes and 25 seconds. I can make it, and will challenge your delivery grin  lol


----------



## Quicksilver

Travelwolf said:


> going old school with it.... LOL
> 
> 3 hours 48 minutes and 25 seconds. I can make it, and will challenge your delivery grin  lol


Wow! That's great! The hours will move at a glacial pace up to taking delivery, then after delivery time flies! Congrats!


----------



## Quicksilver

A couple of beauty shots from today's cloudy skies...still in love with the overall design of the Model 3!  Cloudy skies are some of the best times to take pictures in my opinion.


----------



## Quicksilver

Press the wrong button too soon...here is the other shot...


----------



## Bokonon

Quicksilver said:


> Press the wrong button too soon...here is the other shot...
> View attachment 8027


Great picture! I am really, really not a silver-car guy -- my photoreceptors need color, not grayscale! -- but somehow, the Model 3 looks very striking to me in silver, especially with sport wheels.

(Still getting blue through! )


----------



## MGallo

Quicksilver said:


> Press the wrong button too soon...here is the other shot...
> View attachment 8027


Hey Quicksilver, it almost looks like the little triangle windows in the back are not tinted. Is that just the picture?


----------



## Quicksilver

MGallo said:


> Hey Quicksilver, it almost looks like the little triangle windows in the back are not tinted. Is that just the picture?


Hi @MGallo, Quicksilver is not tinted yet. The cloudy skies playing tricks in the photo. Getting her tinted this weekend!


----------



## MGallo

Quicksilver said:


> Hi @MGallo, Quicksilver is not tinted yet. The cloudy skies playing tricks in the photo. Getting her tinted this weekend!


Good trick. I will have J.A.R.V.I.S. back Weds morning and I'll post pictures on her thread.


----------



## Travelwolf

Quicksilver said:


> Wow! That's great! The hours will move at a glacial pace up to taking delivery, then after delivery time flies! Congrats!


my challenge to your Tesla grin! I got him last night! Thanks again for your post here, I had a great delivery experience and am overjoyed with the car! You are right, I dont want to stop driving it!


----------



## Quicksilver

Travelwolf said:


> my challenge to your Tesla grin! I got him last night! Thanks again for your post here, I had a great delivery experience and am overjoyed with the car! You are right, I dont want to stop driving it!


Congratulation! @Travelwolf, I am so happy for you!! Yes, loving the 3 each day I hop in and drive it. Take care and have fun!


----------



## Travelwolf

for those still waiting in KC- there were about 10 there. None silver so I havent seen it in person, but the pics of quicksilver ALMOST had ne second guessing my color choicel lol the blue is amazing in person, but that silver is super nice to!


----------



## Quicksilver

Travelwolf said:


> for those still waiting in KC- there were about 10 there. None silver so I havent seen it in person, but the pics of quicksilver ALMOST had ne second guessing my color choicel lol the blue is amazing in person, but that silver is super nice to!


For what its worth, I like the Blue over the MSM. Haha!


----------



## Quicksilver

For those owners in DFW area, I just started a thread on the New Plano SC!  You can check it out here...

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/new-plano-service-center-dallas-ft-worth-metroplex.6742/


----------



## GDN

Quicksilver said:


> For what its worth, I like the Blue over the MSM. Haha!


Man the MSM crowd is going to put you on the list.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Quicksilver said:


> For what its worth, I like the Blue over the MSM. Haha!


Blasphemy


----------



## chojn1

Archer said:


> Congrats, man! As a fellow Aggie, I approve!


I am so sorry to hear that.
But, not all is lost.
You do live in the best city in Texas and you get to drive the best car ever!


----------



## Quicksilver

chojn1 said:


> I am so sorry to hear that.
> But, not all is lost.
> You do live in the best city in Texas and you get to drive the best car ever!


Not sure about "best city in Texas" haha!


----------



## Archer

Quicksilver said:


> Not sure about "best city in Texas" haha!


chonj1 is 100% correct that Houston is the best city in Texas. Where else can we experience this amazing humidity?


----------



## chojn1

Archer said:


> chonj1 is 100% correct that Houston is the best city in Texas. Where else can we experience this amazing humidity?


Where else in Texas can you can give your car a nice bath on the way home from work? My undercarriage is always spotless.










Or do you prefer the north Texas version of the car wash?










Is there a reason why Quicksilver is bare metal silver?


----------



## Quicksilver

Archer said:


> chonj1 is 100% correct that Houston is the best city in Texas. Where else can we experience this amazing humidity?


Amen to that! After graduating from A&M, I lived for a short period in Sugarland and boy was it humid!  I got out of there as quickly as I can and moved back home to the Dallas area.


----------



## Quicksilver

chojn1 said:


> Where else in Texas can you can give your car a nice bath on the way home from work?
> 
> View attachment 8068
> 
> 
> Or do you prefer the north Texas version of the car wash?
> 
> View attachment 8069
> 
> 
> Is there a reason why Quicksilver is bare metal silver?


You guys are too funny! Well, where I live it is lush and green, except for summer, which is when I can fry an egg on my Model 3 hood...see, Silver does not show the egg residue as much compared to darker color Model 3s.


----------



## Quicksilver

Well, after checking out Quicksilver over the weekend, my sister just reserved the Model 3. One more in the family!  Unfortunately, she wants MSM for her Model 3.


----------



## GDN

Quicksilver said:


> Well, after checking out Quicksilver over the weekend, my sister just reserved the Model 3. One more in the family!  Unfortunately, she wants MSM for her Model 3.


Tell her she is in with a very good crowd here, the MSM crowd that is.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Tell her she is in with a very good crowd here, the MSM crowd that is.


Sure...whatever...


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Tell her she is in with a very good crowd here, the MSM crowd that is.


Any updates on yours?


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Sure...whatever...


Would you feel better with RED??


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Would you feel better with RED??
> View attachment 8091


Yes, Red would be an "upgrade"


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> Any updates on yours?


No info - Invite came on the 13th and didn't configure til the 16th. According to the tracking sheet - no MSM with 19's have been assigned since the 13th. I'm really OK with that right now as I'm waiting to get the trade back from some hail damage repair. Hope to have it back this weekend. Then I'll be ready to move forward, I can get some estimates on it from CarMax and Tesla. During this time we had the factory downtime, so I'm hoping the next round of builds for my combo will get me set up.

None of this stops me from hitting enter on that page many times per day seeing if that VIN is there though.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> No info - Invite came on the 13th and didn't configure til the 16th. According to the tracking sheet - no MSM with 19's have been assigned since the 13th. I'm really OK with that right now as I'm waiting to get the trade back from some hail damage repair. Hope to have it back this weekend. Then I'll be ready to move forward, I can get some estimates on it from CarMax and Tesla. During this time we had the factory downtime, so I'm hoping the next round of builds for my combo will get me set up.
> 
> None of this stops me from hitting enter on that page many times per day seeing if that VIN is there though.


Hope you get your VIN soon. You may even be able to take delivery at new Plano SC.


----------



## Quicksilver

Currently waiting on my tint job at tint shop that @LUXMAN recommended. Quicksilver will be wearing shades soon...stay tuned...


----------



## Quicksilver

Quicksilver said:


> Currently waiting on my tint job at tint shop that @LUXMAN recommended. Quicksilver will be wearing shades soon...stay tuned...
> 
> View attachment 8247


Ok...here are some pics...the sun is not in an ideal position but anyhow...

Before...









After...


















More to come later...


----------



## ummgood

Nice! I love the tint. Mine goes in tomorrow for tint and ceramic. Plus I got my first scratch. That is out of the way so I don't have to stress as much now. j/k I'll still stress. 

You guys crack me up. Of course Austin is the best city in Texas.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Ok...here are some pics...the sun is not in an ideal position but anyhow...
> 
> Before...
> View attachment 8257
> 
> 
> After...
> View attachment 8258
> 
> 
> View attachment 8259
> 
> 
> More to come later...


I would like to hear your thoughts on the sunroof without the extra tint. 
I still am very happy that I did it. I came home yesterday with the sun high in the sky and it was beating down and loved haeing the extra tint so that I was not squinting


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> ..... Plus I got my first scratch. .


 Oh nuts. Where?


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> You guys crack me up. Of course Austin is the best city in Texas.


UMMMM, OK....


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> I would like to hear your thoughts on the sunroof without the extra tint.
> I still am very happy that I did it. I came home yesterday with the sun high in the sky and it was beating down and loved haeing the extra tint so that I was not squinting


I haven't had any issues with the sun against the sunroof (without extra tint).


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> I would like to hear your thoughts on the sunroof without the extra tint.
> I still am very happy that I did it. I came home yesterday with the sun high in the sky and it was beating down and loved haeing the extra tint so that I was not squinting


Actually, I've been driving around with the sun hitting overhead and so far, I am not seeing an issue. I think I'll leave it off for now. I did buy the Tesla collapsable sunshade for the roof but have not used it yet. The back tint looks great as a one piece. Learning from @SoFlaModel3, initial mistake  so thanks for that SoFlaModel3!


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> Nice! I love the tint. Mine goes in tomorrow for tint and ceramic. Plus I got my first scratch. That is out of the way so I don't have to stress as much now. j/k I'll still stress.
> 
> You guys crack me up. Of course Austin is the best city in Texas.


Yes, holy [email protected], where is the scratch?! 

Now that I have time to inspect my car in detail, I can see two tiny black dots under the clear coat. One near the edge of the frunk lid/hood and one close to the charge port. They are tiny so I am not going to have them mess with the factory paint.

Oh, and yes, Austin is nice...nice place to visit but I wouldn't want to live there or Houston...haha!


----------



## Quicksilver

Looky here...last night I did some more stuff on the car...


----------



## Maevra

Lol this Dallas vs. Austin is cracking me up. Hubs used to live in Dallas and I spent lots of time there, but we have been thinking about Austin if we move back. It’s good to know either city has a huge Tesla fan base. I’ve never been to Austin so can’t cast a vote, but hopefully will visit soon- and you can bet we will be waving at any 3s we see!


----------



## Travelwolf

what are you guys talking about with one piece tint for the back window? do places actually use 2 pieces to do it? or are you having them go all the way up to the front window with the tint? mine goes up above where the rearv iew mirror sees- about 3 inches above where the factory tint stops- and it looks fine, I dont see the line at all from outside and inside i dont notice either unless i am looking for it


----------



## kbear

Quicksilver said:


> Currently waiting on my tint job at tint shop that @LUXMAN recommended. Quicksilver will be wearing shades soon...stay tuned...
> 
> View attachment 8247


Thanks for the recommendation. My Model 3 delivery date is May 15. I would like the window tinting done before summer arrives.


----------



## LUXMAN

Maevra said:


> Lol this Dallas vs. Austin is cracking me up. Hubs used to live in Dallas and I spent lots of time there, but we have been thinking about Austin if we move back. It's good to know either city has a huge Tesla fan base. I've never been to Austin so can't cast a vote, but hopefully will visit soon- and you can bet we will be waving at any 3s we see!


The weirdos live in Austin


----------



## LUXMAN

Travelwolf said:


> what are you guys talking about with one piece tint for the back window? do places actually use 2 pieces to do it? or are you having them go all the way up to the front window with the tint? mine goes up above where the rearv iew mirror sees- about 3 inches above where the factory tint stops- and it looks fine, I dont see the line at all from outside and inside i dont notice either unless i am looking for it


Some places say they can't do the whole window due to its length and therefore will only do the bottom half. 
Some people don't mind the line but I do and had the whole window done in one piece.


----------



## LUXMAN

kbear said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. My Model 3 delivery date is May 15. I would like the window tinting done before summer arrives.


Flex shield does a nice job and use a heat rejection film. I have had them do my cars for years. Very happy with the results on my 3. 
I recommend them if you are in the dallas area.


----------



## Quicksilver

Maevra said:


> Lol this Dallas vs. Austin is cracking me up. Hubs used to live in Dallas and I spent lots of time there, but we have been thinking about Austin if we move back. It's good to know either city has a huge Tesla fan base. I've never been to Austin so can't cast a vote, but hopefully will visit soon- and you can bet we will be waving at any 3s we see!


Actually, Austin is very nice (except the traffic). There are some beautiful hilly roads that I would love to take Quicksilver to.


----------



## Quicksilver

Travelwolf said:


> what are you guys talking about with one piece tint for the back window? do places actually use 2 pieces to do it? or are you having them go all the way up to the front window with the tint? mine goes up above where the rearv iew mirror sees- about 3 inches above where the factory tint stops- and it looks fine, I dont see the line at all from outside and inside i dont notice either unless i am looking for it


Check out this thread...

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/learn-from-my-tinting-mistake.6009/


----------



## Michael Russo

Quicksilver said:


> Ok...here are some pics...the sun is not in an ideal position but anyhow...
> (...) More to come later...


That second pic is fabulous... is that your mansion, Quick?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Travelwolf said:


> what are you guys talking about with one piece tint for the back window? do places actually use 2 pieces to do it? or are you having them go all the way up to the front window with the tint? mine goes up above where the rearv iew mirror sees- about 3 inches above where the factory tint stops- and it looks fine, I dont see the line at all from outside and inside i dont notice either unless i am looking for it


My shop initially did it the same way yours did and frankly my OCD couldn't take it. Even though you couldn't see it in the rear view mirror it drove me bonkers.










I had them rip it off and do a single piece on the entire window ...


----------



## Quicksilver

Michael Russo said:


> That second pic is fabulous... is that your mansion, Quick?


Ha! That's our humble abode.  Definitely no mansion but comfy for our small family.


----------



## Quicksilver

Travelwolf said:


> ok yeah that first one is what i had done. i dont actually notice the section being a little darker.
> did doing the whole thing effect the rainbow coloring on the top? he asked if i wanted the piece all the way up and i said no b/c i like the rainbow in the rain.


I can testify that the rainbow effect is still there with the one piece rear tint.


----------



## LUXMAN

Michael Russo said:


> That second pic is fabulous... is that your mansion, Quick?


DAT DER IS A TEXAS MANSION


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Travelwolf said:


> ok yeah that first one is what i had done. i dont actually notice the section being a little darker.
> did doing the whole thing effect the rainbow coloring on the top? he asked if i wanted the piece all the way up and i said no b/c i like the rainbow in the rain.


No impact to the rainbow as that's coming from the coating on the factory glass that isn't touched!


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> The weirdos live in Austin


Ya know. The weirdos are in Austin but I am on a work trip and I have found the weirdo Mecca!!! Burbank California. Yes folks we have found where they come from. 
(Full disclosure, I am from LA but got to Texas as soon as I could!)

But @Quicksilver look what o found as soon as I left the hotel...








Weird tho. It looked white but was all sparkly. 
But for you Californians.... this was the purpose of my little walk...
















Better than In-n-Out for sure!


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Ya know. The weirdos are in Austin but I am on a work trip and I have found the weirdo Mecca!!! Burbank California. Yes folks we have found where they come from.
> (Full disclosure, I am from LA but got to Texas as soon as I could!)
> 
> But @Quicksilver look what o found as soon as I left the hotel...
> View attachment 8293
> 
> Weird tho. It looked white but was all sparkly.
> But for you Californians.... this was the purpose of my little walk...
> View attachment 8294
> 
> View attachment 8295
> 
> Better than In-n-Out for sure!


Didn't realize you were from LA. I have an uncle and aunt that reside in Anaheim...but I am "native" Texan. You're right, that Silver looks white and of course, not as cool looking as Quicksilver since it doesn't have an Aggie toll tag stuck on there 

That burger and fries making me hungry!


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Didn't realize you were from LA. I have an uncle and aunt that reside in Anaheim...but I am "native" Texan. You're right, that Silver looks white and of course, not as cool looking as Quicksilver since it doesn't have an Aggie toll tag stuck on there
> 
> That burger and fries making me hungry!


Yeah, it looked kinda naked without it!


----------



## LUXMAN

So in that 2.5 mile walk down San Fernando Blvd, I saw the one 3, 6 Model S, 1 Leaf and one ORIGINAL 65 Barracuda! ( It was just cool). But man, you can’t swing a dead cat around here without hitting a Prius!

BUt at least runkeeper says I burned 296 calories on that walk. That plus the hour on the elliptic beforehand hopefully will put a dent in that Tommy’s Burger and Fries! Wishful thinking I know


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> So in that 2.5 mile walk down San Fernando Blvd, I saw the one 3, 6 Model S, 1 Leaf and one ORIGINAL 65 Barracuda! ( It was just cool). But man, you can't swing a dead cat around here without hitting a Prius!
> 
> BUt at least runkeeper says I burned 296 calories on that walk. That plus the hour on the elliptic beforehand hopefully will put a dent in that Tommy's Burger and Fries! Wishful thinking I know


Yeah, when it comes to food, I try to eat some good stuff to offset the bad stuff but I don't think it's an even trade.


----------



## Maevra

Quicksilver said:


> Ha! That's our humble abode.  Definitely no mansion but comfy for our small family.


Lol that right these is why I wanna move to TX- actual nice HOUSES for less than 2 mil. Oh and the bbq of course. 

Is it easy to get solar there too @Quicksilver? I've had some friends who said there's some weird rule around it and utilities but didn't get specifics.


----------



## LUXMAN

Maevra said:


> Lol that right these is why I wanna move to TX- actual nice HOUSES for less than 2 mil. Oh and the bbq of course.
> 
> Is it easy to get solar there too @Quicksilver? I've had some friends who said there's some weird rule around it and utilities but didn't get specifics.


It is incredible the housing deals vs California!

But solar can be an issue. Not sure about where @Quicksilver is, but where I am, I have CoServ and they are a Co-op. You therefore have NO CHOICE in provider. You must take their Elec/gas plans. As such they are anti-Solar and do not do net metering. Currently they do a credit system for the year. You get credit towards the next bill. But I think they will be moving to what AZ is doing (reported to me by my friend) and making it just monthly credits. By that they just net out the month but never pay you for overage you make but they sure will charge you for overage you use. They over almost no rebates and make the process difficult. Batteries will be big here once the cost comes down along with the panel/tile cost.

That said, the rates here are very reasonable for now. Cheaper than their "green" rates from the solar farm they built to placate the masses.

I do however here stories of good rebates from others who live outside the co-op area


----------



## Quicksilver

Maevra said:


> Lol that right these is why I wanna move to TX- actual nice HOUSES for less than 2 mil. Oh and the bbq of course.
> 
> Is it easy to get solar there too @Quicksilver? I've had some friends who said there's some weird rule around it and utilities but didn't get specifics.


Interesting that as soon as Toyota relocated their headquarters to Dallas (Plano), along with Liberty Mutual, JPMorgan Chase, etc...the housing prices shot up in our area. Used to be, you can get a decent 3,000sqft house for about $300k and now it starts around $450k. My uncle lives in a townhouse in Anaheim and when he told me how much it appraised for now, its pretty ridiculous. Essential double what my house is appraised for. Of course, we don't have mountains and ocean nearby and it is fairly flat and boring here. My wife and I love traveling to the west coast, especially the bay area and Carmel.

As for solar, we have an HOA that prohibits them, but otherwise, you can install them anywhere in my area - we live in a non-coop utility area. We even see a few wind turbine in these residential subdivisions.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> DAT DER IS A TEXAS MANSION


We live a few miles from this real mansion...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Quicksilver said:


> Interesting that as soon as Toyota relocated their headquarters to Dallas (Plano), along with Liberty Mutual, JPMorgan Chase, etc...the housing prices shot up in our area. Used to be, you can get a decent 3,000sqft house for about $300k and now it starts around $450k. My uncle lives in a townhouse in Anaheim and when he told me how much it appraised for now, its pretty ridiculous. Essential double what my house is appraised for. Of course, we don't have mountains and ocean nearby and it is fairly flat and boring here. My wife and I love traveling to the west coast, especially the bay area and Carmel.
> 
> As for solar, we have an HOA that prohibits them, but otherwise, you can install them anywhere in my area - we live in a non-coop utility area. We even see a few wind turbine in these residential subdivisions.


I wish we had your housing prices. My uncle has a $650k-ish house in Arlington and it's an absolute behemoth of a house.


----------



## Quicksilver

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I wish we had your housing prices. My uncle has a $650k-ish house in Arlington and it's an absolute behemoth of a house.


Well, when you think about it, the bigger the house, the more you have to heat, cool, and clean it. Unless you have a maid service that comes in weekly to do cleaning... So, I am ok with small home sizes. Our home is just a little over 2k sqft so its manageable.


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> Oh nuts. Where?





Quicksilver said:


> Yes, holy [email protected], where is the scratch?!
> Oh, and yes, Austin is nice...nice place to visit but I wouldn't want to live there or Houston...haha!


My 9 year old made the scratch. It is minor. I am working up a post for my trip that will explain the scratch. I just dropped my car off for tint and a ceramic coat last night so I am hoping the scratch is minor and will buff out.

Maybe I am a crazy so that is why I fit in Austin well. I love the hills and greenery of Austin so you can't underestimate that 



Maevra said:


> Lol this Dallas vs. Austin is cracking me up. Hubs used to live in Dallas and I spent lots of time there, but we have been thinking about Austin if we move back. It's good to know either city has a huge Tesla fan base. I've never been to Austin so can't cast a vote, but hopefully will visit soon- and you can bet we will be waving at any 3s we see!


We picked Austin in 2005 when we moved from California to Texas. My wife and I grew up in the poorer farming portions of California so you can say we have some ******* tendencies so Texas was a good fit. When we moved Austin was the only city we visited that had a smoking ban and it was so beautiful to us so it was an easy decision. Dallas was more industrialized to us and Houston was too humid so we chose Austin and haven't been sorry. San Antonio is also very beautiful but doesn't have enough tech industry for me so Austin it was.

Now all the major Texas cities are smoke free in restaurants (maybe the entire state?). I do love Fort Worth near TCU that is beautiful. Austin is significantly more expensive for comparable real estate if you shop all the big cities. I love the natural vibe to the city and having amazing trails downtown. I work right on the river downtown and every day I go for a run or can ride my bike to waterfalls at lunch without driving. It is truly something. Plus you can get some pretty awesome houses with views here. We are blessed and stumbled on our house and it was actually pretty reasonable considering the size and location. We are just inside the city limits and I am less than 10 miles from downtown. This is the view from my media room:


----------



## ummgood

Quicksilver said:


> Well, when you think about it, the bigger the house, the more you have to heat, cool, and clean it. Unless you have a maid service that comes in weekly to do cleaning... So, I am ok with small home sizes. Our home is just a little over 2k sqft so its manageable.


Your house looks bigger than that! Mine is 3800 sq ft so yeah it costs a lot to heat and cool. Plus we are on the top of a hill so we have no shade from our neighbor's houses.


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> DAT DER IS A TEXAS MANSION


I call them Texas track houses haha!

This is my Texas track house:


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> My 9 year old made the scratch. It is minor. I am working up a post for my trip that will explain the scratch. I just dropped my car off for tint and a ceramic coat last night so I am hoping the scratch is minor and will buff out.
> 
> Maybe I am a crazy so that is why I fit in Austin well. I love the hills and greenery of Austin so you can't underestimate that
> 
> We picked Austin in 2005 when we moved from California to Texas. My wife and I grew up in the poorer farming portions of California so you can say we have some ******* tendencies so Texas was a good fit. When we moved Austin was the only city we visited that had a smoking ban and it was so beautiful to us so it was an easy decision. Dallas was more industrialized to us and Houston was too humid so we chose Austin and haven't been sorry. San Antonio is also very beautiful but doesn't have enough tech industry for me so Austin it was.
> 
> Now all the major Texas cities are smoke free in restaurants (maybe the entire state?). I do love Fort Worth near TCU that is beautiful. Austin is significantly more expensive for comparable real estate if you shop all the big cities. I love the natural vibe to the city and having amazing trails downtown. I work right on the river downtown and every day I go for a run or can ride my bike to waterfalls at lunch without driving. It is truly something. Plus you can get some pretty awesome houses with views here. We are blessed and stumbled on our house and it was actually pretty reasonable considering the size and location. We are just inside the city limits and I am less than 10 miles from downtown. This is the view from my media room:


We actually like visiting Austin; normally stay down near So. Congress. Love driving west towards Marble Falls and the hill country. Lovely place! Traffic is crazy though.


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> I call them Texas track houses haha!
> 
> This is my Texas track house:


Now that is a Mansion!


----------



## ummgood

Quicksilver said:


> Interesting that as soon as Toyota relocated their headquarters to Dallas (Plano), along with Liberty Mutual, JPMorgan Chase, etc...the housing prices shot up in our area. Used to be, you can get a decent 3,000sqft house for about $300k and now it starts around $450k. My uncle lives in a townhouse in Anaheim and when he told me how much it appraised for now, its pretty ridiculous. Essential double what my house is appraised for. Of course, we don't have mountains and ocean nearby and it is fairly flat and boring here. My wife and I love traveling to the west coast, especially the bay area and Carmel.
> 
> As for solar, we have an HOA that prohibits them, but otherwise, you can install them anywhere in my area - we live in a non-coop utility area. We even see a few wind turbine in these residential subdivisions.


When we moved in 2005 the prices in Austin where cheap. If you talk to people here they thought they were outrageous. The price is adjusting up because of the low inventory of homes. Our first house in Austin was 3400 square feet and was 330k. It was brick/stone with granite/wood/etc... It was on a 10,000 sq foot lot. Then for a long time the housing prices were stagnant and only increased a bit when Cali got hit so hard with the recession but we didn't lose value. In 2013 we sold that house for 407k and bought our current one for 420k because we stumbled on it and wanted the view etc... We put wood floors and put better counters in the kitchen. We also added a pool. The new house is 3800 sq ft, has views, is on a .38 acre lot. The value has gone up a ton and we could get close to 600k for it now but still compared to California that is insanely reasonable.


----------



## ummgood

Quicksilver said:


> We actually like visiting Austin; normally stay down near So. Congress. Love driving west towards Marble Falls and the hill country. Lovely place! Traffic is crazy though.


We live off of 71 on the way to Marble Falls. My parents live in Marble Falls right on the lake. (That is an insanely good value there the prices are so affordable). So our commute back and forth between our two houses is easy because the traffic is not between our houses. Like any city when you are visiting the traffic seams worse because you don't know ways around it. It is pretty horrendous though if you ask me. But then I go back to the LA area in California and I remember what real traffic is like. 35 in Austin always has traffic but on the weekends and off hours the rest of the city moves well. California has way more traffic at off hours than here. Plus after work with EAP I don't mind the traffic so much anymore


----------



## ummgood

Maevra said:


> Is it easy to get solar there too @Quicksilver? I've had some friends who said there's some weird rule around it and utilities but didn't get specifics.


@Maevra Texas is the wild west as far as utilities. You drive 2 miles you could have a completely different utility company. You'll have to do homework if you are considering moving here. Each area has lots of different property tax implications etc... For example in my neighborhood the property tax rate is about 2% after exemptions but other areas can be close to 3.5%. There is also some pockets that are 1.5% but those pockets the houses are way more expensive so the cost is a wash. There is a neighborhood within 5 miles of mine that has tax rates like that. Each house you need to ask questions like tax rate and what utilities are even available. You can buy in the middle of town and not have sewer or drive a block over and have everything. That is why both my houses have been in the same rough location because I like the area, the schools are good, the taxes are lower, and we have all the utilities including Google Fiber. Plus proximity to town is good.

With that said we are on City of Austin utilities and there are pros and cons. The con is the water is insanely expensive here. Just watering my lawn and keeping a family of 5 bathed we can see water/sewer bills hit $200/month easy. But the City of Austin is very energy efficiency focused so solar is very easy to do here. The only thing is the cost of power isn't that expensive so the cost benefit isn't as big of a selling point in Austin. Plus the city has green power available if you choose you want that. A lot of our power comes from water, wind, etc... Plus they have a car charging plan where you can pay $25 for 6 months of charging at city sanctioned chargers. Thankfully there is one at my work but there are some at grocery stores/libraries/etc...


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> @Maevra Texas is the wild west as far as utilities. You drive 2 miles you could have a completely different utility company. You'll have to do homework if you are considering moving here. Each area has lots of different property tax implications etc... For example in my neighborhood the property tax rate is about 2% after exemptions but other areas can be close to 3.5%. There is also some pockets that are 1.5% but those pockets the houses are way more expensive so the cost is a wash. There is a neighborhood within 5 miles of mine that has tax rates like that. Each house you need to ask questions like tax rate and what utilities are even available. You can buy in the middle of town and not have sewer or drive a block over and have everything. That is why both my houses have been in the same rough location because I like the area, the schools are good, the taxes are lower, and we have all the utilities including Google Fiber. Plus proximity to town is good.
> 
> With that said we are on City of Austin utilities and there are pros and cons. The con is the water is insanely expensive here. Just watering my lawn and keeping a family of 5 bathed we can see water/sewer bills hit $200/month easy. But the City of Austin is very energy efficiency focused so solar is very easy to do here. The only thing is the cost of power isn't that expensive so the cost benefit isn't as big of a selling point in Austin. Plus the city has green power available if you choose you want that. A lot of our power comes from water, wind, etc... Plus they have a car charging plan where you can pay $25 for 6 months of charging at city sanctioned chargers. Thankfully there is one at my work but there are some at grocery stores/libraries/etc...


One reason we went xeriscape; to cut back on water consumption. I had a landscape architect work with me to select native plants so they can handle drought conditions. In the back we have ground cover and decomposed granite where lawn used to be...I sold my lawn mower years ago and I was sooo happy!


----------



## ummgood

Quicksilver said:


> One reason we went xeriscape; to cut back on water consumption. I had a landscape architect work with me to select native plants so they can handle drought conditions. In the back we have ground cover and decomposed granite where lawn used to be...I sold my lawn mower years ago and I was sooo happy!


I would love to get rid of some yard. We have too much but part of me really loves the green. I would love to see what you had done. Just for some ideas.

This is a part of our back yard. There is more on the side of the house. We have about 15 feet of yard on both sides of our house.









This is from the pool deck:









My front yard is huge as well. When we put in the pool our water consumption went down because it covers up about 1500 Sq feet of grass that was there before.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Interesting that as soon as Toyota relocated their headquarters to Dallas (Plano), along with Liberty Mutual, JPMorgan Chase, etc...the housing prices shot up in our area. Used to be, you can get a decent 3,000sqft house for about $300k and now it starts around $450k. My uncle lives in a townhouse in Anaheim and when he told me how much it appraised for now, its pretty ridiculous. Essential double what my house is appraised for. Of course, we don't have mountains and ocean nearby and it is fairly flat and boring here. My wife and I love traveling to the west coast, especially the bay area and Carmel.
> 
> As for solar, we have an HOA that prohibits them, but otherwise, you can install them anywhere in my area - we live in a non-coop utility area. We even see a few wind turbine in these residential subdivisions.


Ahhh. The old HOA prohibits it scam. Just so you know, this was outlawed in Texas. They cannot say that anymore. Actually they can say that but they cannot stop you. They say in mine that you can't have it in the front. That also is illegal now. So if you want solar you can have it. Just y'all to the solar guys who can give you all the info. Submit to the hoa with your plans and they HAVE to approve it by law


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> I call them Texas track houses haha!
> 
> This is my Texas track house:


I hear ya. Here's my tract home


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> We live off of 71 on the way to Marble Falls. My parents live in Marble Falls right on the lake. (That is an insanely good value there the prices are so affordable). So our commute back and forth between our two houses is easy because the traffic is not between our houses. Like any city when you are visiting the traffic seams worse because you don't know ways around it. It is pretty horrendous though if you ask me. But then I go back to the LA area in California and I remember what real traffic is like. 35 in Austin always has traffic but on the weekends and off hours the rest of the city moves well. California has way more traffic at off hours than here. Plus after work with EAP I don't mind the traffic so much anymore


Ooooooo.....Marble Falls....swanky!


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> I hear ya.


Beautiful. Who is your builder? Is it a Highland home? Our last one was a Highland home and the brick work looked similar. Our current home is a Drees.


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> Ooooooo.....Marble Falls....swanky!


It is way more affordable than you think. They live in a gated community that is on the lake with a golf course. They bought 2 years ago for just over 230k. Same house in Austin would be around 700k.


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> Beautiful. Who is your builder? Is it a Highland home? Our last one was a Highland home and the brick work looked similar. Our current home is a Drees.


Just put a better picture on there. 
Yup it is a Highland. We built it and moved in last year this week. 
Very happy with the home, the builder and the build process if you can believe that!


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> It is way more affordable than you think. They live in a gated community that is on the lake with a golf course. They bought 2 years ago for just over 230k. Same house in Austin would be around 700k.


Dang! Acreage too?


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> Dang! Acreage too?


No Acreage for them they wanted an easy retirement home. It is about 2k sq ft and is single story. It sits on about a 8k sq ft lot. It is really beautiful it used to be a pecan orchard so the trees are huge and line the entire street.


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> Just put a better picture on there.
> Yup it is a Highland. We built it and moved in last year this week.
> Very happy with the home, the builder and the build process if you can believe that!


We loved our Highland home. The build was a nightmare but they bent over backwards for us so I would recommend them.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Quicksilver said:


> Well, when you think about it, the bigger the house, the more you have to heat, cool, and clean it. Unless you have a maid service that comes in weekly to do cleaning... So, I am ok with small home sizes. Our home is just a little over 2k sqft so its manageable.


Good call. My home is 2200 sq ft and I'm the maid service


----------



## Maevra

ummgood said:


> @Maevra Texas is the wild west as far as utilities. You drive 2 miles you could have a completely different utility company. You'll have to do homework if you are considering moving here. Each area has lots of different property tax implications etc... For example in my neighborhood the property tax rate is about 2% after exemptions but other areas can be close to 3.5%. There is also some pockets that are 1.5% but those pockets the houses are way more expensive so the cost is a wash. There is a neighborhood within 5 miles of mine that has tax rates like that. Each house you need to ask questions like tax rate and what utilities are even available. You can buy in the middle of town and not have sewer or drive a block over and have everything. That is why both my houses have been in the same rough location because I like the area, the schools are good, the taxes are lower, and we have all the utilities including Google Fiber. Plus proximity to town is good.
> 
> With that said we are on City of Austin utilities and there are pros and cons. The con is the water is insanely expensive here. Just watering my lawn and keeping a family of 5 bathed we can see water/sewer bills hit $200/month easy. But the City of Austin is very energy efficiency focused so solar is very easy to do here. The only thing is the cost of power isn't that expensive so the cost benefit isn't as big of a selling point in Austin. Plus the city has green power available if you choose you want that. A lot of our power comes from water, wind, etc... Plus they have a car charging plan where you can pay $25 for 6 months of charging at city sanctioned chargers. Thankfully there is one at my work but there are some at grocery stores/libraries/etc...


Thanks very much for this info @ummgood! Holy cow, I did not realize just how varied the utilities are there so that's definitely one of the things we will be looking out for in the future.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> I hear ya. Here's my tract home
> View attachment 8305


Very nice! and a three car garage is always helpful!


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> I would love to get rid of some yard. We have too much but part of me really loves the green. I would love to see what you had done. Just for some ideas.
> 
> This is a part of our back yard. There is more on the side of the house. We have about 15 feet of yard on both sides of our house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the pool deck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My front yard is huge as well. When we put in the pool our water consumption went down because it covers up about 1500 Sq feet of grass that was there before.


Man! that is very nice and that is also a very big yard to water! My backyard is filled with a pool too but much smaller yard with no grass.


----------



## Quicksilver

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Good call. My home is 2200 sq ft and I'm the maid service


Yup. I am the landscape guy, maid service, pool guy, and maintenance man all rolled into one. What a deal! 

Edit: I am also the mechanic who works on both my wife's car and my Quicksilver.


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> It is way more affordable than you think. They live in a gated community that is on the lake with a golf course. They bought 2 years ago for just over 230k. Same house in Austin would be around 700k.


That is a really good price for Marble Falls! The drive to Marble Falls from Austin is great too. Hilly and picturesque.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Very nice! and a three car garage is always helpful!


5 cars actually 
one single and 2 tandems


----------



## Maevra

LUXMAN said:


> 5 cars actually
> one single and 2 tandems


Or... 4 cars and one real live horse?  (A girl can dream!)


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> 5 cars actually
> one single and 2 tandems


Mine is more like 2 cars and a junk pile of kids stuff.


----------



## Maevra

@LUXMAN @Quicksilver thanks so much for your comments a few pots back about solar + housing + HOA. Thank goodness it's not enforceable by law, but I would thikn twice about living in an HOA where it's not allowed just out of principle! If we move back, having solar (and a greywater system) would be some of my very nice to haves in a house.

I hope in the coming years TX in general will become more open to solar and renewables. Sure it's oil country, but there's so much land there it could be solar and wind farm country!  First step though... enabling Tesla to direct sell to customers in the state!


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> 5 cars actually
> one single and 2 tandems


Dang!


----------



## Quicksilver

Maevra said:


> @LUXMAN @Quicksilver thanks so much for your comments a few pots back about solar + housing + HOA. Thank goodness it's not enforceable by law, but I would thikn twice about living in an HOA where it's not allowed just out of principle! If we move back, having solar (and a greywater system) would be some of my very nice to haves in a house.
> 
> I hope in the coming years TX in general will become more open to solar and renewables. Sure it's oil country, but there's so much land there it could be solar and wind farm country!  First step though... enabling Tesla to direct sell to customers in the state!


Yes, that is one frustration point for me about the politics of direct sales. I am disappointed in the state legislature for not passing a bill so Tesla can sell in the state. There was a story about Warren Buffet's RV manufacturing company that wanted to sell direct in TX and the legislature was trying to see if they can create a "special" allowance so as to make Warren Buffet happy. A few folks got wind of this and complained that Tesla should be able to sell direct too. In the end, the allowance never pass the process.


----------



## LUXMAN

Maevra said:


> @LUXMAN @Quicksilver thanks so much for your comments a few pots back about solar + housing + HOA. Thank goodness it's not enforceable by law, but I would thikn twice about living in an HOA where it's not allowed just out of principle! If we move back, having solar (and a greywater system) would be some of my very nice to haves in a house.
> 
> I hope in the coming years TX in general will become more open to solar and renewables. Sure it's oil country, but there's so much land there it could be solar and wind farm country!  First step though... enabling Tesla to direct sell to customers in the state!


But once again the hoa can't not let you have solar. They just say that and assume you will say ok. But now that that law has passed they can't.


----------



## GDN

OK - I'm in Dallas and really like those other TX houses as well. The style of the newer homes and size is very very nice. Very jealous of the garage space. However, I'm not complaining. Living a little closer in close to downtown Dallas has done some really really nice things for values. 

I'm about 12 miles North of Downtown, still have a Dallas address, but am in the Richardson school district. My house is 50 years old this year, was an old Fox and Jacobs tract house, 2300 sq ft. single level ranch. Over the last 15 years we've actually completely gutted almost all of it - new wiring (had aluminum wiring) and most plumbing, sheet rock, AC, etc, added a pool 3 years ago as well. The values have done well over the last 15 year, but the last 3 since the remodel have been insane. For a nicely done remodel in this area we are up around $200 sq ft and I paid about $55. So many things I don't like though - only 8' ceilings, garage is literally 20 by 20 - you get 2 cars in and nothing else (I actually get the pickup in too, but only about 6 inches to spare.), but when I compare what we have to CA and even Austin, I'm still thankful our cost of living is as cheap as it is.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> OK - I'm in Dallas and really like those other TX houses as well. The style of the newer homes and size is very very nice. Very jealous of the garage space. However, I'm not complaining. Living a little closer in close to downtown Dallas has done some really really nice things for values.
> 
> I'm about 12 miles North of Downtown, still have a Dallas address, but am in the Richardson school district. My house is 50 years old this year, was an old Fox and Jacobs tract house, 2300 sq ft. single level ranch. Over the last 15 years we've actually completely gutted almost all of it - new wiring (had aluminum wiring) and most plumbing, sheet rock, AC, etc, added a pool 3 years ago as well. The values have done well over the last 15 year, but the last 3 since the remodel have been insane. For a nicely done remodel in this area we are up around $200 sq ft and I paid about $55. So many things I don't like though - only 8' ceilings, garage is literally 20 by 20 - you get 2 cars in and nothing else (I actually get the pickup in too, but only about 6 inches to spare.), but when I compare what we have to CA and even Austin, I'm still thankful our cost of living is as cheap as it is.


Yup. I love our small home and don't want to move anywhere else. The garage is a little bigger than 20x20 so we park both cars with some room to spare. I can't imagine going out in the market now hunting for a house. Prices have skyrocketed in our area and if we move, we'll have to move out in the country for a reasonably priced home. We count our blessings to have a home.

@GDN, what's the latest on your 3? Any more news?


----------



## ummgood

Quicksilver said:


> Yup. I love our small home and don't want to move anywhere else. The garage is a little bigger than 20x20 so we park both cars with some room to spare. I can't imagine going out in the market now hunting for a house. Prices have skyrocketed in our area and if we move, we'll have to move out in the country for a reasonably priced home. We count our blessings to have a home.
> 
> @GDN, what's the latest on your 3? Any more news?


I can't imagine moving at this point either. I told my wife once the last kid leaves the nest we are having a big bonfire and burning all of the items in the house, selling the house, and starting over because there is no way I am moving anything again. The last move 4 years ago almost killed me.


----------



## ummgood

GDN said:


> OK - I'm in Dallas and really like those other TX houses as well. The style of the newer homes and size is very very nice. Very jealous of the garage space. However, I'm not complaining. Living a little closer in close to downtown Dallas has done some really really nice things for values.


On the last move we contemplated moving closer to town. I just couldn't get myself to have to remodel. We should have bought closer and we found a house in a very desirable neighborhood about 4 miles from downtown Austin that was about 80k more than the house we bought. Now it would be worth a ton but it is what it is. I really like my location. I probably have the same distance to downtown as you are I am just in a new neighborhood that was one of the last communities to be built that close to downtown in Austin (at least on the SW side where I am familiar). Now all the new neighborhoods are way farther outside of Austin. My last house the fence was actually on the city limits. The new house is in the same neighborhood but I am a few blocks over from the city limits


----------



## GDN

Quicksilver said:


> Yup. I love our small home and don't want to move anywhere else. The garage is a little bigger than 20x20 so we park both cars with some room to spare. I can't imagine going out in the market now hunting for a house. Prices have skyrocketed in our area and if we move, we'll have to move out in the country for a reasonably priced home. We count our blessings to have a home.
> 
> @GDN, what's the latest on your 3? Any more news?


I'm hopeful that the pain of the remodel and living here during the whole thing continues to pay off. If the values continue where they are - I could see selling in 8 to 10 years. Most of the remodel will still be somewhat relevant and then I'd move out a few miles and maybe build a retirement place. The other half says we are going to end up in Maui, but I would get island fever and need more space to roam and I can't see living in a half million dollar cardboard box. WAY too pricey over there for me. I'll just visit once in a while.

On the car - still waiting on a VIN. It's been 3 weeks today. I just got caught by that last onslaught of invites. Tesla got ahead of themselves. I think most everyone just ahead of me got processed pretty quickly, but just as I configured on the 16th, they opened up Canada and WA. There is some hope on the horizon I think. The factory has been running 2 weeks again, more new VIN's were registered by the NHSTA today and according to the spreadsheet a lot of the backlog has been assigned VIN's. I figure it could be another week for me and that will work out perfect. Should be getting the trade in back tomorrow and I can get a couple of estimates on it and put a for sale sign on it - hope to get it sold in a week or so. Then I'll definitely be ready.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> I'm hopeful that the pain of the remodel and living here during the whole thing continues to pay off. If the values continue where they are - I could see selling in 8 to 10 years. Most of the remodel will still be somewhat relevant and then I'd move out a few miles and maybe build a retirement place. The other half says we are going to end up in Maui, but I would get island fever and need more space to roam and I can't see living in a half million dollar cardboard box. WAY too pricey over there for me. I'll just visit once in a while.
> 
> On the car - still waiting on a VIN. It's been 3 weeks today. I just got caught by that last onslaught of invites. Tesla got ahead of themselves. I think most everyone just ahead of me got processed pretty quickly, but just as I configured on the 16th, they opened up Canada and WA. There is some hope on the horizon I think. The factory has been running 2 weeks again, more new VIN's were registered by the NHSTA today and according to the spreadsheet a lot of the backlog has been assigned VIN's. I figure it could be another week for me and that will work out perfect. Should be getting the trade in back tomorrow and I can get a couple of estimates on it and put a for sale sign on it - hope to get it sold in a week or so. Then I'll definitely be ready.


You may even end up getting a VIN this week!  Well, you've waited long enough from date of config.

Don't forget, Hawaii is erupting as we type!


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> I can't imagine moving at this point either. I told my wife once the last kid leaves the nest we are having a big bonfire and burning all of the items in the house, selling the house, and starting over because there is no way I am moving anything again. The last move 4 years ago almost killed me.


I hear ya! Wee lived in the last house from 04 to 17. I hated the thought of packing everything up. Luckily we had done allot to the 2002 house over the few years and it was ready to sell. I decided I didn't want to do that again so we ended up going for a new build in the same community but MUCH BETTER lot. We are only 2 miles away but it seems like another world when I come home to peace and quiet. 
The place we built ended up being bigger than we planned at 3400 sq ft on one story but the 1000 sq ft garage was icing on the cake! 
We did the move with military precision and we lucky that we sold our other one 3 days after moving out (and being put on the market) and closed 2 weeks after contract! What a blessing that was! 
But I built this place to be the last one I hope. They can roll me out of it!!!!


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> I'm hopeful that the pain of the remodel and living here during the whole thing continues to pay off. If the values continue where they are - I could see selling in 8 to 10 years. Most of the remodel will still be somewhat relevant and then I'd move out a few miles and maybe build a retirement place. The other half says we are going to end up in Maui, but I would get island fever and need more space to roam and I can't see living in a half million dollar cardboard box. WAY too pricey over there for me. I'll just visit once in a while.
> 
> On the car - still waiting on a VIN. It's been 3 weeks today. I just got caught by that last onslaught of invites. Tesla got ahead of themselves. I think most everyone just ahead of me got processed pretty quickly, but just as I configured on the 16th, they opened up Canada and WA. There is some hope on the horizon I think. The factory has been running 2 weeks again, more new VIN's were registered by the NHSTA today and according to the spreadsheet a lot of the backlog has been assigned VIN's. I figure it could be another week for me and that will work out perfect. Should be getting the trade in back tomorrow and I can get a couple of estimates on it and put a for sale sign on it - hope to get it sold in a week or so. Then I'll definitely be ready.


Sweet! You are almost there! It will come sooner than you know it. Then time will fly. It's been almost 2 months ago I got RUBY WOO and it feels like yesterday.
We will need to coordinate a North Texas Model 3 meetup with @Quicksilver @GDN @NIGHTHAWK017 on others once they get their 3s

We looked at moving to the Caribbean instead of staying in Texas but in the end scuttled the idea. We like to visit but would probably get bored after awhile with the island life and hurricanes. My wife even mentioned she would have to get a JOB (gasp!) after a while probably so she voted NO!


----------



## GDN

I am a bit worried what will happen later this week. I've really just put this all as far back in my mind as I could so not to get too excited because I knew I had work to do on the trade. It should be back tomorrow and I'll get a good idea what it is really worth - that is my last step. Once I know all of that is behind me - I really will be getting worked up and excited. I am ready, love hearing all of your exciting stories and fun with the car.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> I am a bit worried what will happen later this week. I've really just put this all as far back in my mind as I could so not to get too excited because I knew I had work to do on the trade. It should be back tomorrow and I'll get a good idea what it is really worth - that is my last step. Once I know all of that is behind me - I really will be getting worked up and excited. I am ready, love hearing all of your exciting stories and fun with the car.


No Worries! You will love it. 
The 3 is next level stuff and you will be amazed.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Sweet! You are almost there! It will come sooner than you know it. Then time will fly. It's been almost 2 months ago I got RUBY WOO and it feels like yesterday.
> We will need to coordinate a North Texas Model 3 meetup with @Quicksilver @GDN @NIGHTHAWK017 on others once they get their 3s
> 
> We looked at moving to the Caribbean instead of staying in Texas but in the end scuttled the idea. We like to visit but would probably get bored after awhile with the island life and hurricanes. My wife even mentioned she would have to get a JOB (gasp!) after a while probably so she voted NO!


Definitely a meet up. We'll see all the colors of the 3 in one place!

As for living in the Caribbean, I can dig that. Not worry about being bored.


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> Sweet! You are almost there! It will come sooner than you know it. Then time will fly. It's been almost 2 months ago I got RUBY WOO and it feels like yesterday.
> We will need to coordinate a North Texas Model 3 meetup with @Quicksilver @GDN @NIGHTHAWK017 on others once they get their 3s
> 
> We looked at moving to the Caribbean instead of staying in Texas but in the end scuttled the idea. We like to visit but would probably get bored after awhile with the island life and hurricanes. My wife even mentioned she would have to get a JOB (gasp!) after a while probably so she voted NO!


Part of me wants to do that. Move out of the country. I think my favorite would be Puerto Vallarta. I love how it has the beach but also has jungle. I also love Switzerland but that is out of my price range.


----------



## Tesla Newbie

Maevra said:


> Lol this Dallas vs. Austin is cracking me up. Hubs used to live in Dallas and I spent lots of time there, but we have been thinking about Austin if we move back. It's good to know either city has a huge Tesla fan base. I've never been to Austin so can't cast a vote, but hopefully will visit soon- and you can bet we will be waving at any 3s we see!


There's a clear winner . . . Houston!


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> Part of me wants to do that. Move out of the country. I think my favorite would be Puerto Vallarta. I love how it has the beach but also has jungle. I also love Switzerland but that is out of my price range.


I hear Costa Rica is also a good place to retire. Beach and jungle there too!  I may have to check it out sooner than later.


----------



## Quicksilver

Tesla Newbie said:


> There's a clear winner . . . Houston!


Haha! Like No!


----------



## ummgood

Tesla Newbie said:


> There's a clear winner . . . Houston!


For people who like saunas and don't want to pay you can move to Houston and just go outside  Just kidding. For me there is too much fear of hurricanes and the humidity is not for me.


----------



## ummgood

Quicksilver said:


> I hear Costa Rica is also a good place to retire. Beach and jungle there too!  I may have to check it out sooner than later.


I have never been there. I'll have to try it sometime. My wife and I go on an anniversary trip every year to some new place we haven't been before so maybe next year. This year is Cabo San Lucas in October.


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> I have never been there. I'll have to try it sometime. My wife and I go on an anniversary trip every year to some new place we haven't been before so maybe next year. This year is Cabo San Lucas in October.


We went to Cabo two years ago...beautiful place but the beaches have strong undertoe currents so no swimming. We had to go to a more calm beach by Taxi to spend the day at the beach and snorkel. It was early June and it was very comfortable weather wise. Enjoy!


----------



## ummgood

Quicksilver said:


> We went to Cabo two years ago...beautiful place but the beaches have strong undertoe currents so no swimming. We had to go to a more calm beach by Taxi to spend the day at the beach and snorkel. It was early June and it was very comfortable weather wise. Enjoy!


Ok thanks we are staying at the Hyatt all inclusive. I don't know what beach they are on. I use credit card points for these trips


----------



## Michael Russo

I love how we can go totally and wildly OT on these personal threads...


----------



## Quicksilver

Michael Russo said:


> I love how we can go totally and wildly OT on these personal threads...


I keep saying to myself..."Let Sir Michael bless this post, let Sir Michael bless this post..." since we go way OT.  ...I've seen what Sir Michael can do in one fell swoop on OT posts... especially on "Official" threads...haha!


----------



## Michael Russo

Quicksilver said:


> (...)I've seen what Sir Michael can do in one fell swoop on OT posts... especially on "Official" threads...haha!


Triple LOL! That's the thing, you see, 'Sir' Michael has learned to become somewhat more forgiving when it comes to other than 'Official' threads... best proof is how wildly OT I've left my own Red Dragon thread go on the whole lions & gargoyles thing! 

You have my blessing... for now..


----------



## ummgood

Michael Russo said:


> Triple LOL! That's the thing, you see, 'Sir' Michael has learned to become somewhat more forgiving when it comes to other than 'Official' threads... best proof is how wildly OT I've left my own Red Dragon thread go on the whole lions & gargoyles thing!
> 
> You have my blessing... for now..


I think my caption under my username should say "Mr. Off Topic". Have I ever been on topic? Is this post on topic to the past off topic posts? I might be getting close.


----------



## Michael Russo

ummgood said:


> I think my caption under my username should say "Mr. Off Topic". Have I ever been on topic? Is this post on topic to the past off topic posts? I might be getting close.


Itsssgood...


----------



## Quicksilver

Michael Russo said:


> Itsssgood...


@ummgood, note that Sir Michael said "Itsssgood..." and not: "Itsssalllgood" So, you be careful out there!


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> I hear Costa Rica is also a good place to retire. Beach and jungle there too!  I may have to check it out sooner than later.


I will give you a report next month


----------



## LUXMAN

Michael Russo said:


> Triple LOL! That's the thing, you see, 'Sir' Michael has learned to become somewhat more forgiving when it comes to other than 'Official' threads... best proof is how wildly OT I've left my own Red Dragon thread go on the whole lions & gargoyles thing!
> 
> You have my blessing... for now..


Hey! I am waiting to see where that lion was placed


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> I will give you a report next month


Yes Sir, looking forward to it!!


----------



## Michael Russo

LUXMAN said:


> Hey! I am waiting to see where that lion was placed


Need asphalt on driveway first, bud...


----------



## ummgood

Now I am missing out on the lion? Is there a witch and a wardrobe?

Anyway maybe I'll have to bribe @Michael Russo later to get itsallgood status. Anyone know how to bribe a French guy?


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> I will give you a report next month


Yes give us the scoop!


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> Now I am missing out on the lion? Is there a witch and a wardrobe?
> 
> Anyway maybe I'll have to bribe @Michael Russo later to get itsallgood status. Anyone know how to bribe a French guy?


Hey you're straying off topic! No bribe discussions allowed. 

OTOH, I think a baguette, some real butter, and a half bottle of wine will work


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> I will give you a report next month


News from Costa Rica...

"Costa Rica to abolish fossil fuels in a bid to be the world's first decarbonized country
38-year-old Alvarado, a former journalist, rode a hydrogen-electric bus to his inauguration ceremony, where he spoke of plans to ban fossil fuels in the Central American country. Alvarado said, "Decarbonization is the great task of our generation and Costa Rica must be one of the first countries in the world to accomplish it, if not the first."


----------



## GDN

Made a trip to Costa Rica about 7 years ago. Very friendly place. We flew into San Jose and had transportation lined up to take us to Quepos. There were several of us and we rented a house and a van. We drove while there, felt safe although the house we stayed at had a night guard, but we never knew of any issues. We were close to and visited Manuel Antonio National Park and some beaches. We didn't go up near the area of the country near the Volcano. Found plenty to do with a river raft trip, zip lines and just hanging out. Was very nice and reasonable prices, we hired a chef that cooked for us every day at the house. We experienced a little of the local taste, but not as much as I anticipated. Was very nice.


----------



## Maevra

Quicksilver said:


> Hey you're straying off topic! No bribe discussions allowed.
> 
> OTOH, I think a baguette, some real butter, and a half bottle of wine will work


/Quietly slides @Michael Russo a Model 3 "jump to front of config line" ticket. 

Disclaimer: May or may not actually work to jump the queue.


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> Yes give us the scoop!


Will do!
But for now the plan is to,
:airplane:Fly into Liberia,
:moonceremony:Stay on the Black Beach of Playa del Coco
:swimmer:Scuba Dive with some LARGE Animals (hope to bring you new pics to go with THIS THREAD)
:mtfuji:Maybe see a Volcano
:beercheers::wineglassf course


----------



## Quicksilver

Maevra said:


> /Quietly slides @Michael Russo a Model 3 "jump to front of config line" ticket.
> 
> Disclaimer: May or may not actually work to jump the queue.


Here is the song to go with that line jumping...


----------



## ummgood

Quicksilver said:


> Hey you're straying off topic! No bribe discussions allowed.
> 
> OTOH, I think a baguette, some real butter, and a half bottle of wine will work


It's funny that is pretty much all my daughter ate in France when we were there last. She really has trouble with French food. Probably didn't help when I ate beef tongue in front of her. We ate breakfast in the hotel. Lunch she would get a baguette, butter, and ham sandwich from the same stand in the subway station by our hotel everyday. Then dinner she would have to stretch but mostly stuck with chicken and she would ask without sauce since sauce came on everything. The first night we were in Paris we ate at a small creperie near Notre Dame and she was shocked at the grilled cheese sandwich she got. It was basically inside out. She still talks about that sandwich today but she barely ate it. She took my crepe from me.


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> Will do!
> But for now the plan is to,
> :airplane:Fly into Liberia,
> :moonceremony:Stay on the Black Beach of Playa del Coco
> :swimmer:Scuba Dive with some LARGE Animals (hope to bring you new pics to go with THIS THREAD)
> :mtfuji:Maybe see a Volcano
> :beercheers::wineglassf course


I'll keep an eye out on that thread. I love that thread so far.


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> It's funny that is pretty much all my daughter ate in France when we were there last. She really has trouble with French food. Probably didn't help when I ate beef tongue in front of her. We ate breakfast in the hotel. Lunch she would get a baguette, butter, and ham sandwich from the same stand in the subway station by our hotel everyday. Then dinner she would have to stretch but mostly stuck with chicken and she would ask without sauce since sauce came on everything. The first night we were in Paris we ate at a small creperie near Notre Dame and she was shocked at the grilled cheese sandwich she got. It was basically inside out. She still talks about that sandwich today but she barely ate it. She took my crepe from me.


Haha! that's a great story. My son is such a picky eater too! We eat such a variety of food in our household and while on vacations and he just sticks with burgers, chicken fingers, pizzas, and mac-n-cheese. We're about to go to Mexico soon and he'll live on chips and queso. Oh! he of course can also live on ice cream and candy.


----------



## ummgood

Quicksilver said:


> Haha! that's a great story. My son is such a picky eater too! We eat such a variety of food in our household and while on vacations and he just sticks with burgers, chicken fingers, pizzas, and mac-n-cheese. We're about to go to Mexico soon and he'll live on chips and queso. Oh! he of course can also live on ice cream and candy.


Sounds like my oldest daughter! She only likes carbs and cheese usually. So Mac/cheese, quesadillas, grilled cheese, etc... Any combination of carbs and cheese and that is what she'll pick. She is getting slightly better now and will try some new things but she still falls back to the junk stuff. At least she is a little more concerned about it now that she is getting close to 15. My middle daughter is our adventurous eater. She begs to take the cilantro lime shrimp from Costco for lunch to school. Plus she loves salads. Both girls love sweets. My oldest could live in ice cream. My son is carnivore and doesn't really like sweets. He loves chicken/pork/beef/etc... He doesn't eat many carbs and won't eat the bread on a hamburger. He also wants desert but will seldom finish it. He does like those mini ice cream cones from blue bunny. That is about the only dessert he will finish.


----------



## Quicksilver

Another partly cloudy day today in the Dallas area...perfect opportunity for another picture... Haven't taken a shot from this angle yet...until today.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Quicksilver said:


> Another partly cloudy day today in the Dallas area...perfect opportunity for another picture... Haven't taken a shot from this angle yet...until today.
> 
> View attachment 8635


I love overcast photos!


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Another partly cloudy day today in the Dallas area...perfect opportunity for another picture... Haven't taken a shot from this angle yet...until today.
> 
> View attachment 8635


Nice! @Quicksilver , I hope you are enjoying this beautiful North Texas weather is weekend to drive her! 
I found this other post you might be interested in... a way to add a little RED that she so desperately needs!
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/what-did-you-do-to-your-model-3-today.6072/page-4#post-100013


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Nice! @Quicksilver , I hope you are enjoying this beautiful North Texas weather is weekend to drive her!
> I found this other post you might be interested in... a way to add a little RED that she so desperately needs!
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/what-did-you-do-to-your-model-3-today.6072/page-4#post-100013


Good try @LUXMAN , I think that little RED would probably work better on a Pearl White. My Quicksilver likes the sparkles of the chrome...yes, good old fashion chrome. 

By the way, took wife and son out last night for early Mother's day dinner at Legacy West - there is a Tesla store there - look who was parking in front of Tesla. It was like Italian night last night since we saw two Ferraris, three Maseratis, and a couple of Alpha Romeo plus this yellow Lambo. There was also an i8 too...


----------



## Prof. B

Quicksilver said:


> Gig'em! @Archer, good to know there are at least a couple of Aggies on here.


Make that at least 3 (ha, 3!). Heck, I'm in College Station!


----------



## Quicksilver

Prof. B said:


> Make that at least 3 (ha, 3!). Heck, I'm in College Station!


Very cool...so Dallas, Houston, and College Station...we're triangulating the State.  I am sure there are some in San Antonio and Austin.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> The journey begins….
> 
> Reflecting on my experience as a new Tesla Model 3 owner, it's been 2 years, 24 days, 21 hours, and 30 minutes give or take a few seconds…from day 1 in-store reservation to delivery. But who's counting!!
> 
> Even before Tesla was even on my mind, I started this journey toward a more sustainable transport back in 2004 when I sold my mid-engine, 2-seater MR2 and purchased a brand new second generation Prius. I know, it was a hard decision but the MR2 was not an ideal family car - so much fun I had in that MR2 though. The Prius started me down the path of wanting more "electric only" driving (I remember driving down my neighborhood streets very slowly so I could drive on "electric only" mode in that Prius - you can actually do it but as soon as you want to go a little faster, the ICE would kick in) so I eventually gave my dad the Prius and I moved on to a Volt, which as some would say - once you experience driving electric (even with short range) you will not want to go back to ICE. I tell you what, I was hooked (I am still very disappointed at Toyota for not having a good plug-in hybrid or EV to this day - I would have purchased one of their products if they existed - in my opinion, the Plug-In Prius is a poor excuse for a plug-in hybrid).
> 
> After a few years with the Volt, I needed more "electric only" range so I went with a leased i3 BEV (Tesla Model S was way out of my budget and I could not stomach the design of the Leaf - sorry Leaf owners, I guess you grow to love their looks over time). For the i3, I did not want one with a range extender because I wanted to cut out gas altogether. I loved driving the i3 but the limited range was a major setback in my opinion so my eyes were transfixed on the "affordable" Tesla Model 3. Since the day the Model 3 was a rumor, my dream car was going to be the Model 3 - a used model S could have been an alternative but the Model 3 was always number one in my mind. I can tell you that as we all on this forum were nearing the end of the two year wait, I was very closed to purchasing a CPO S and even entertained the idea of buying a used Model 3 from someone on the east coast. I even test drove the new Leaf, Bolt and even some ICE cars (Audi, BMW) leading up to my invite. I have to give credit to my wife for constantly telling me that I should not buy anything else since I've waited this long. Stay the course she would say - especially those dark days up until my invite. Funny thing is with all the anxiety and angst posted on this forum, it didn't help my wait…I am looking at you @ummgood!  Haha!
> 
> Well, today, April 25, 2018 with overcast skies blanketing the Dallas/Ft. Worth area, there is a _Silver_ lining waiting for me. My dream car has come home! Today is D-Day!
> 
> My good friend Mike, who is also a car enthusiast, stopped by my home and picked me up at Noon so we could go have nice leisurely lunch. After lunch (a Thai place close to the Tesla service center) we were ready to pick up my Model 3 at 2PM. My wife was to pick our son up from school so neither she nor my son could make it to delivery; however, they were as eager as I was to bring home Quicksilver. What's amazing is from my invite to delivery, it was only a scant 15 days!! - I would have never thought that this was possible! I was thinking a minimum of 3 weeks and probably more like 6 weeks (given the famous Elon timeline). Things moved so quickly in a single week starting on April 10th that my head was spinning from drunken happiness.
> 
> Mike and I arrived 30 minutes ahead of schedule. We walked into the building and was immediately greeted by one of the service staff. I didn't have to wait like @ummgood…sorry you had to wait for a while. The service staff asked if we are in for service and I said no, we are picking up a Model 3. She immediately walked over to the other side of the delivery room and look for the DS to help us. As I glanced through the delivery room, there was Quicksilver, just sitting there, stunningly beautiful! I let out an audible Wow! There was one other Model 3 taking delivery at the same time and it one of those Charcoal Gray Color...you know…the MSM color. Haha! There was no comparison between the two colors. In real life, the Silver is stunningly beautiful. I think the MSM actually looks better in photos but I believe that the Silver looks better in real life. After a few minutes, my DS walked across the delivery room and greeted us, her name was Cynthia and she was awesome throughout the entire process. She did a group orientation and split up to sync the other customer's phone, setup Bluetooth, etc…then she came back to me to do the same setup. Interestingly, we were the only two customers picking up at the 2PM appointment and I asked how come not more customers were picking up today. Cynthia said that because of the predicted rain storm, folks wanted to wait for later this week to pick up. So, with only two appointment this afternoon, Mike and I had a full 1 hour and 40 minutes in the delivery room, going through the checklist in a very detailed way. My Model 3 was amazingly free of any major issues except for four items and Cynthia wrote it down for me as a due bill and said I can schedule services any time I am ready: 1) The front headlight, passenger side, sticks up above the fender portion surrounding it a little over 1/16 of an inch more than the driver side head lights. 2) In an area about 1" square on the C-pillar, it looks like a little paint was missing under the clear coat. It's hard to tell unless you look at it from a certain angle. 3) Rear passenger side molding around the window seal puckers up about 1/4 of an inch. 4) Passenger side exterior mirror triangle piece that is attached to the car body sticks out about 1/16 of an inch. Overall, I am extremely pleased with the quality of my Model 3. Not a single scratch or ding or any blemish. My friend Mike is an auditor and he looks at things carefully and he was also very impressed. We both also got on our knees to look under the car to make sure no damage during transportation and there were none.
> 
> In the end, I am just blown away and overjoyed by the car's quality, design and all the features such as the coat hooks in the passenger compartment, etc…all of which you all know very well by now. Even after reading many posts on here, you just can't put words down to describe what an awesome experience it is to pick up your Model 3 and then drive it home (it did rain when I drove home but the car, as some have already said, is so planted it feels like I am driving on rails - I had complete confidence as I drove through the wet roads). Since it rained on my drive home, as soon as I got it into my garage…out comes my towels to wipe Quicksilver down and she looked stunning even after driving in the rain.
> 
> For all of you who are still waiting for an invite, a VIN or a delivery date, keep the faith and stay the course. You will love your Model 3. I think all of us here are irrational and crazy at times - ok, maybe most of the time - when it comes to this car, but I think most, if not all of us, believes in a better future and I am very happy to be a part of the change that is happening and also be part of this great online community.
> 
> I think I'll sleep good tonight…Good night everyone!
> 
> P.S. My Model 3 is a belated March birthday present and also my retirement gift - yes, retirement - after twenty years with one organization that I love but I am turning the page to a new adventure in the consulting world.
> 
> View attachment 7773
> 
> View attachment 7774
> 
> View attachment 7775
> 
> View attachment 7776


@Quicksilver did you ever get these items fixed? Did you try the hairdryer on the rubber.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> OK - I'm in Dallas and really like those other TX houses as well. The style of the newer homes and size is very very nice. Very jealous of the garage space. However, I'm not complaining. Living a little closer in close to downtown Dallas has done some really really nice things for values.
> 
> I'm about 12 miles North of Downtown, still have a Dallas address, but am in the Richardson school district. My house is 50 years old this year, was an old Fox and Jacobs tract house, 2300 sq ft. single level ranch. Over the last 15 years we've actually completely gutted almost all of it - new wiring (had aluminum wiring) and most plumbing, sheet rock, AC, etc, added a pool 3 years ago as well. The values have done well over the last 15 year, but the last 3 since the remodel have been insane. For a nicely done remodel in this area we are up around $200 sq ft and I paid about $55. So many things I don't like though - only 8' ceilings, garage is literally 20 by 20 - you get 2 cars in and nothing else (I actually get the pickup in too, but only about 6 inches to spare.), but when I compare what we have to CA and even Austin, I'm still thankful our cost of living is as cheap as it is.


@GDN Are you still waiting on a VIN?


----------



## NIGHTHAWK017

Congrats on taking delivery @Quicksilver , beautiful car. The silver is eye catching. Very slick.

Anyone a member of the North Texas Tesla Owners Club?


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> @GDN Are you still waiting on a VIN?


I am - I just got caught at a bad time, waited a day or two too late I suppose to configure. I waited 3 days after invite. It's 4 week tonight since configuration. Troy keeps updating his estimator - and although he hit my invite date on the nail, since updating with information about Canada, etc it now says VIN on June 7 and delivery a couple of weeks after that - could be 10 weeks total. I never thought I could be worried about my loan, but I'll be pushing my loan hold now. I'll push the CU to honor the rate, I've been a member for 30 years this summer. I've got a pretty good bid for the trade in from a car Dealer, $500 more than Carmax. I'm going to try and sell it this week and if it doesn't sell for another $1000 or so more than he wants to give I'm going to let him have it next week and we'll drive the old Jeep for a few weeks until the beast arrives.

I think Quicksilver got his invite 3 or 4 days ahead of me and has now had his car for a few weeks. They just got way too many orders in the pipeline. Also the week we configured I believe was the week the factory was shut down. Just lots of little factors caught me.

You all will give up on me for a meet up !


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> I am - I just got caught at a bad time, waited a day or two too late I suppose to configure. I waited 3 days after invite. It's 4 week tonight since configuration. Troy keeps updating his estimator - and although he hit my invite date on the nail, since updating with information about Canada, etc it now says VIN on June 7 and delivery a couple of weeks after that - could be 10 weeks total. I never thought I could be worried about my loan, but I'll be pushing my loan hold now. I'll push the CU to honor the rate, I've been a member for 30 years this summer. I've got a pretty good bid for the trade in from a car Dealer, $500 more than Carmax. I'm going to try and sell it this week and if it doesn't sell for another $1000 or so more than he wants to give I'm going to let him have it next week and we'll drive the old Jeep for a few weeks until the beast arrives.
> 
> I think Quicksilver got his invite 3 or 4 days ahead of me and has now had his car for a few weeks. They just got way too many orders in the pipeline. Also the week we configured I believe was the week the factory was shut down. Just lots of little factors caught me.
> 
> You all will give up on me for a meet up !


Doh! Just bad timing but at least the Tax Credit is still there for ya and you will be getting a later VIN car.

We will need at least 3 cars for a Rodeo so we will have to wait for ya


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> @Quicksilver did you ever get these items fixed? Did you try the hairdryer on the rubber.


Hey @LUXMAN, not yet...the last two weeks had been just enjoying the car and showing to friends and family. I'll get them fix in another week or two.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> I am - I just got caught at a bad time, waited a day or two too late I suppose to configure. I waited 3 days after invite. It's 4 week tonight since configuration. Troy keeps updating his estimator - and although he hit my invite date on the nail, since updating with information about Canada, etc it now says VIN on June 7 and delivery a couple of weeks after that - could be 10 weeks total. I never thought I could be worried about my loan, but I'll be pushing my loan hold now. I'll push the CU to honor the rate, I've been a member for 30 years this summer. I've got a pretty good bid for the trade in from a car Dealer, $500 more than Carmax. I'm going to try and sell it this week and if it doesn't sell for another $1000 or so more than he wants to give I'm going to let him have it next week and we'll drive the old Jeep for a few weeks until the beast arrives.
> 
> I think Quicksilver got his invite 3 or 4 days ahead of me and has now had his car for a few weeks. They just got way too many orders in the pipeline. Also the week we configured I believe was the week the factory was shut down. Just lots of little factors caught me.
> 
> You all will give up on me for a meet up !


Sorry to hear about your delay! Hang in there...we'll definitely do a meet up!


----------



## Quicksilver

NIGHTHAWK017 said:


> Congrats on taking delivery @Quicksilver , beautiful car. The silver is eye catching. Very slick.
> 
> Anyone a member of the North Texas Tesla Owners Club?


Thanks! Love the Silver...Red is second for me if Silver didn't exist...Currently not in the NTX Tesla Owners Club. Take care!


----------



## Quicksilver

Ok, just found out yesterday while showing the car to my brother that both sun visors vanity mirrors lights do not light up when I fold down the flaps that cover the mirrors. I guess I have not needed to pull down the flaps since delivery. So I re-read the owner's manual (page 39) and all it says is to fold down the flap and the light will come on. @LUXMAN, @ummgood, do your vanity mirrors lights come on in your cars? So this may be another issue I may add to my short list of upcoming service.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Ok, just found out yesterday while showing the car to my brother that both sun visors vanity mirrors lights do not light up when I fold down the flaps that cover the mirrors. I guess I have not needed to pull down the flaps since delivery. So I re-read the owner's manual (page 39) and all it says is to fold down the flap and the light will come on. @LUXMAN, @ummgood, do your vanity mirrors lights come on in your cars? So this may be another issue I may add to my short list of upcoming service.


Yes, they both work. They don't turn on until the bottom 1/2 of the cover is opened


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Yes, they both work. They don't turn on until the bottom 1/2 of the cover is opened
> View attachment 8770
> View attachment 8771


I'll double check at lunch...I thought I had the flaps fully down. Gracias!


----------



## ummgood

Quicksilver said:


> Ok, just found out yesterday while showing the car to my brother that both sun visors vanity mirrors lights do not light up when I fold down the flaps that cover the mirrors. I guess I have not needed to pull down the flaps since delivery. So I re-read the owner's manual (page 39) and all it says is to fold down the flap and the light will come on. @LUXMAN, @ummgood, do your vanity mirrors lights come on in your cars? So this may be another issue I may add to my short list of upcoming service.


Yes mine work. I don't know how far though to activate them. I don't have my car right now.


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> Yes mine work. I don't know how far though to activate them. I don't have my car right now.


Did I miss something...where is your car?


----------



## Quicksilver

We just had light drizzling rain in the area...just enough to make a dusty car looks terrible... I'll have to see what Quicksilver looks like in the parking lot when I head out to lunch. Quicksilver is getting a full exterior detail next week, weather permitting.


----------



## ummgood

Quicksilver said:


> Did I miss something...where is your car?


Tesla Austin has it. Long story short read end of the car is getting painted. At least both quarter panels and the rear bumper.


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> Tesla Austin has it. Long story short read end of the car is getting painted. At least both quarter panels and the rear bumper.


Whaaa? Ok, maybe I remember this was related to your original due bill list at delivery. That is still lots of work though.


----------



## Maevra

Quicksilver said:


> I'll double check at lunch...I thought I had the flaps fully down. Gracias!


I think it may also have a sensor if there's something near the mirror? I flip down the mirror and use the flap as an additional sun visor and notice it only lights up when it's in certain positions/angles relative to my face. I hope it's that and the visors are not broken!


----------



## Quicksilver

Maevra said:


> I think it may also have a sensor if there's something near the mirror? I flip down the mirror and use the flap as an additional sun visor and notice it only lights up when it's in certain positions/angles relative to my face. I hope it's that and the visors are not broken!


Thanks @Maevra, I'll check the positions/angles. Great tip!


----------



## Quicksilver

Took a friend to lunch...she loves Quicksilver...big hug!


----------



## ummgood

Quicksilver said:


> Whaaa? Ok, maybe I remember this was related to your original due bill list at delivery. That is still lots of work though.


Yeah my delivery specialist pointed out a flaw in my right quarterpanel. Then I had my car ceramic coated and there was a scratch in my bumper that won't come out and there is a paint bubble in my left quarterpanel. Plus a chrome trim was ground down to the plastic on the edge where they tried to respray the panel at the factory.

They picked up the car last Wednesday and fixed two trim issues I had and are waiting for the chrome replacement. The paint shop is overwhelmed so they called on Friday and told me that my car would not be going to the paint shop for 10 days and hopefully my chrome will be in before the paint is finished. I have a brand new Model S 100D to hold me over as a loaner until I get my car back. I really miss my car though.


----------



## ummgood

Quicksilver said:


> Took a friend to lunch...she loves Quicksilver...big hug!
> 
> View attachment 8780


It is an amazing car! Shhhh it is better than the Model S .


----------



## LUXMAN

Maevra said:


> I think it may also have a sensor if there's something near the mirror? I flip down the mirror and use the flap as an additional sun visor and notice it only lights up when it's in certain positions/angles relative to my face. I hope it's that and the visors are not broken!


With my visors full up or full down, they are lit as long as the full cover is open. I even closed it with the little flip cover open and the lights stayed on. So looks like it is just activated by removing the magnet in the bottom 1/2 of the cover


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> With my visors full up or full down, they are lit as long as the full cover is open. I even closed it with the little flip cover open and the lights stayed on. So looks like it is just activated by removing the magnet in the bottom 1/2 of the cover


@LUXMAN ; @Maevra , unfortunately, I tried after work to get the lights to come on but no luck. Here is a pic as I came home from work...looks like a service center item to deal with.  Maybe they forgot to plug in the cables to power the lights?


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> It is an amazing car! Shhhh it is better than the Model S .


You see that Quicksilver is clean looking in that picture right? Well, she is actually pretty dirty - filthy in my opinion - after the light rain that we had. So here is a closeup to show how dirty she really is... Silver is just a great color when dirty as we have all mentioned. Just another example...


----------



## Maevra

Quicksilver said:


> @LUXMAN ; @Maevra , unfortunately, I tried after work to get the lights to come on but no luck. Here is a pic as I came home from work...looks like a service center item to deal with.  Maybe they forgot to plug in the cables to power the lights?
> 
> View attachment 8803


Darn it, sorry to hear that @Quicksilver.  oh well... hi-ho, hi-ho it's off to service we go...


----------



## Quicksilver

Maevra said:


> Darn it, sorry to hear that @Quicksilver.  oh well... hi-ho, hi-ho it's off to service we go...


Yup. Just waiting for the SC by my house to open up so I can drive 10 minutes for services. They said May 17th...so this week!


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Yup. Just waiting for the SC by my house to open up so I can drive 10 minutes for services. They said May 17th...so this week!


That would be convenient. You think they are wired? I've wondered if they were or battery operated.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> That would be convenient. You think they are wired? I've wondered if they were or battery operated.


My guess is wired I am thinking battery may be too much a hassle to deal with. I'll find out when I take it in for service.


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> Doh! Just bad timing but at least the Tax Credit is still there for ya and you will be getting a later VIN car.
> 
> We will need at least 3 cars for a Rodeo so we will have to wait for ya





Quicksilver said:


> Sorry to hear about your delay! Hang in there...we'll definitely do a meet up!


Thanks guys. If the right time comes up - you should meet up, then we will do it again. I'm hoping to get in the game soon. Hoping for a VIN now in the next two weeks. Production per the sheets is showing over 3000/wk. There hasn't been a MSM w/ sports assigned a VIN since the day before I configured. We'll get there. Hoping the higher VIN will just bring a tad better build if possible.


----------



## KGTES

Same boat as you @GDN 
Maybe we can have another meet up after we both get our cars..!


----------



## Quicksilver

Quicksilver said:


> You see that Quicksilver is clean looking in that picture right? Well, she is actually pretty dirty - filthy in my opinion - after the light rain that we had. So here is a closeup to show how dirty she really is... Silver is just a great color when dirty as we have all mentioned. Just another example...
> 
> View attachment 8805


Since the light rain earlier this week made Quicksilver very dirty...can't tell unless you look closely...after work yesterday, I went to the store to pick up Meguiar's car wash soap, two microfiber wash mits, two bundles of microfiber drying towels, and two buckets. So, after dinner around 7PM, I asked my 9 year old if he would like to help me wash Quicksilver. He looked at me like I was a space alien and said, "Daaad, you are too obsess with that car!" My wife chuckles at that. So feeling a little dejected by my son, I went out onto the driveway and started to wash and pamper Quicksilver.  Maybe next time, I'll entice him with a small present for helping me with the wash chores.  An hour later, I was exhausted. I was looking at a post by @SoFlaModel3, on washing with two buckets and I don't know how he does it but I just can't see washing and drying Quicksilver any quicker than 1 hour.  I made sure that the wash and drying was done in the shade.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Since the light rain earlier this week made Quicksilver very dirty...can't tell unless you look closely...after work yesterday, I went to the store to pick up Meguiar's car wash soap, two microfiber wash mits, two bundles of microfiber drying towels, and two buckets. So, after dinner around 7PM, I asked my 9 year old if he would like to help me wash Quicksilver. He looked at me like I was a space alien and said, "Daaad, you are too obsess with that car!" My wife chuckles at that. So feeling a little dejected by my son, I went out onto the driveway and started to wash and pamper Quicksilver.  Maybe next time, I'll entice him with a small present for helping me with the wash chores.  An hour later, I was exhausted. I was looking at a post by @SoFlaModel3, on washing with two buckets and I don't know how he does it but I just can't see washing and drying Quicksilver any quicker than 1 hour.  I made sure that the wash and drying was done in the shade.


Good for you for wanting him to help. I don't even let my 16 yr old near the cars to wash them.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Good for you for wanting him to help. I don't even let my 16 yr old near the cars to wash them.


For now my son is not into cars. When he was younger he was into matchbox cars and now he is glued to his iPad.


----------



## GDN

It was hot this afternoon - washed the Fusion getting it ready to sell, it was hot and humid here. Summer is here, but I'm sure it was much more fun washing Quick than a car you know you are getting rid of.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Quicksilver said:


> For now my son is not into cars. When he was younger he was into matchbox cars and now he is glued to his iPad.


Tell him the car is a giant iPad with 4 wheels attached.


----------



## Quicksilver

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Tell him the car is a giant iPad with 4 wheels attached.


True! But it's *my* giant iPad!  I am a little selfish about it.


----------



## Quicksilver

Wooohooo! Showed up this morning...finally getting some software update love! waiting till I get home tonight.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Wooohooo! Showed up this morning...finally getting some software update love! waiting till I get home tonight.
> View attachment 8914


Wait?!? Why wait when it feels so good to do it now???


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Wait?!? Why wait when it feels so good to do it now???


I am still at work...so, yes, I am dying to upgrade but have to wait until I get home so I can play around with it


----------



## GDN

Quicksilver said:


> Wooohooo! Showed up this morning...finally getting some software update love! waiting till I get home tonight.
> View attachment 8914


Dang - you've got some patience, I'd likely choose to sit in the 145 degree car and let it update just so I could see what it does on the way home. I really hope for the day that it comes true when Elon said we could choose to go force an update. And I wish you could imitate the install remotely from the app vs having to be at the car.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Dang - you've got some patience, I'd likely choose to sit in the 145 degree car and let it update just so I could see what it does on the way home. I really hope for the day that it comes true when Elon said we could choose to go force an update. And I wish you could imitate the install remotely from the app vs having to be at the car.


You know, what taught me patience is waiting 2 years, 24 days, and 21 hours for my Quicksilver! haha! From this point forward waiting for anything for an extended length of time less than two years is easy peasy.


----------



## GDN

Quicksilver said:


> You know, what taught me patience is waiting 2 years, 24 days, and 21 hours for my Quicksilver! haha! From this point forward waiting for anything for an extended length of time less than two years is easy peasy.


That is one way to look at it. At this point in time I'm likely to add 60 days of patience on to what you had. I've been good with it up to now, but to be honest, starting to get a little anxious. Just really trying to not think about it much, but that is hard coming to check things here and looking at ever Tesla on the road for a M3.

The love for VIN's has dried up - nothing reported in the last few days, not even Aero's and the factory is supposedly hitting close to 500 / day. I saw the next shut down announcement is supposed to be on about the 26th I think I saw for several days. That isn't going to help my cause any if I don't get one built before then.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Quicksilver said:


> Wooohooo! Showed up this morning...finally getting some software update love! waiting till I get home tonight.
> View attachment 8914


I'm the forgotten son now


----------



## Quicksilver

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm the forgotten son now


You know, I thought that you were special when you got the JD Power survey, but I am going to have to rethink that!


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> That is one way to look at it. At this point in time I'm likely to add 60 days of patience on to what you had. I've been good with it up to now, but to be honest, starting to get a little anxious. Just really trying to not think about it much, but that is hard coming to check things here and looking at ever Tesla on the road for a M3.
> 
> The love for VIN's has dried up - nothing reported in the last few days, not even Aero's and the factory is supposedly hitting close to 500 / day. I saw the next shut down announcement is supposed to be on about the 26th I think I saw for several days. That isn't going to help my cause any if I don't get one built before then.


60 days is a lot of time and I agree that it's getting tougher and tougher to wait. With the planned shutdown, it can be discouraging. I'll hope for the best for you and hope you will be surprise soon! Hang tough and take care!


----------



## Michael Russo

GDN said:


> (...)
> The love for VIN's has dried up - nothing reported in the last few days, not even Aero's and the factory is supposedly hitting close to 500 / day. I saw the next shut down announcement is supposed to be on about the 26th I think I saw for several days. That isn't going to help my cause any if I don't get one built before then.


Remember, US deliveries in Q2 are likely slowed down in order to delay hitting the infamous 200k mark to at least 7/1 thereby extending access to the full tax credit to many compatriots by one quarter... and possible enabling thereby the first SR deliveries to be included.

Understand your impatience totally. Try to find some solace in knowing that your wait and that of many others in the US for is for the 'greater good'... 


Quicksilver said:


> (...)Hang tough and take care!


+1.

It will all be worthwhile in the end!


----------



## GDN

Michael Russo said:


> Remember, US deliveries in Q2 are likely slowed down in order to delay hitting the infamous 200k mark to at least 7/1 thereby extending access to the full tax credit to many compatriots by one quarter... and possible enabling thereby the first SR deliveries to be included.
> 
> Understand your impatience totally. Try to find some solace in knowing that your wait and that of many others in the US for is for the 'greater good'...
> 
> +1.
> 
> It will all be worthwhile in the end!


Thanks - and I know the wait will be worth it, so far I'm holding on to the patience, but I am starting to worry. A shutdown coming for 10 days, ramping up for dual motor, etc and I'm just beginning to worry how far down I could get pushed and that is starting the worry. I'm still very hopeful that since they at least let us configure that there is plenty of capacity in June before the dual motor production kicks in. I think it'll all work out to still have a car in the next 4 weeks, but have to start to wonder some.


----------



## Michael Russo

GDN said:


> Thanks - and I know the wait will be worth it, so far I'm holding on to the patience, but I am starting to worry. A shutdown coming for 10 days, ramping up for dual motor, etc and I'm just beginning to worry how far down I could get pushed and that is starting the worry. I'm still very hopeful that since they at least let us configure that there is plenty of capacity in June before the dual motor production kicks in. I think it'll all work out to still have a car in the next 4 weeks, but have to start to wonder some.


Keep it up. 
I'd only worry if they announced they'd stop production indefinitely!!


----------



## JeopardE

@Quicksilver, @LUXMAN et al

Your posts in this forum are life for those of us lonely VIN waiters. The wait may be long and the struggle is real, but every little experience we read about here strengthens our faith ... The glory will be ours soon ... I feel a preach coming on


----------



## LUXMAN

JOUL3S said:


> @Quicksilver, @LUXMAN et al
> 
> Your posts in this forum are life for those of us lonely VIN waiters. The wait may be long and the struggle is real, but every little experience we read about here strengthens our faith ... The glory will be ours soon ... I feel a preach coming on


Well my son, your wait has been long but will bear fruit soon. Your choice of MCR puts you amongst the chosen few who will ride to the heavens upon the electric lightning at will light your path


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Well my son, your wait has been long but will bear fruit soon. Your choice of MCR puts you amongst the chosen few who will ride to the heavens upon the electric lightning at will light your path


Haha! I have no rebuttal for @LUXMAN lovely prose. But I'll just say Silver is the way to go


----------



## Quicksilver

...another shot as I leave my office during early evening last night...


----------



## Quicksilver

JOUL3S said:


> @Quicksilver, @LUXMAN et al
> 
> Your posts in this forum are life for those of us lonely VIN waiters. The wait may be long and the struggle is real, but every little experience we read about here strengthens our faith ... The glory will be ours soon ... I feel a preach coming on


Let us know if you would like a particular shot of the car or look at certain angles...I am sure we can oblige.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Quicksilver said:


> ...another shot as I leave my office during early evening last night...
> 
> View attachment 8974


Next time turn the front wheels slightly to the right and that picture will be perfect!!!


----------



## Love

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Next time turn the front wheels slightly to the right and that picture will be perfect!!!


And make the car white


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Lovesword said:


> And make the car white


Here I was being nice. I was going to say make the silver a pinch darker but refrained


----------



## Quicksilver

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Next time turn the front wheels slightly to the right and that picture will be perfect!!!


Agreed! and maybe have parking lights on too.


----------



## Quicksilver

This weekend's project (see below)...unless I get pulled away to do other things...


----------



## GDN

Quicksilver said:


> This weekend's project (see below)...unless I get pulled away to do other things...
> 
> View attachment 8977


I didn't research this product enough, are the holes already existing and you use new bolts they send you or do you have to drill the holes?


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> I didn't research this product enough, are the holes already existing and you use new bolts they send you or do you have to drill the holes?


You have to drill pilot holes then use the supplied screws to attach. They said they investigated what's within the screw area and said it is safe.


----------



## Quicksilver

After dinner out with the family tonight, we were walking out to the parking lot and Quicksilver just 
looks stunning...so out comes the camera.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> You have to drill pilot holes then use the supplied screws to attach. They said they investigated what's within the screw area and said it is safe.


That is a plastic cover, so how do they screws hold in? just self tapping or are you gonna have to get behind there to install the nuts?

BTW, nice valve stem covers


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> That is a plastic cover, so how do they screws hold in? just self tapping or are you gonna have to get behind there to install the nuts?
> 
> BTW, nice valve stem covers


Yes, they are self tapping that came with the setup. No need to get behind the plastic. However, they said to be careful not to strip the plastic.

The valve stem covers idea came from you!  I was hoping they were a lighter silver which I thought I had ordered. Did you use the little o-rings on yours?


----------



## GDN

GDN said:


> That is one way to look at it. At this point in time I'm likely to add 60 days of patience on to what you had. I've been good with it up to now, but to be honest, starting to get a little anxious. Just really trying to not think about it much, but that is hard coming to check things here and looking at ever Tesla on the road for a M3.
> 
> The love for VIN's has dried up - nothing reported in the last few days, not even Aero's and the factory is supposedly hitting close to 500 / day. I saw the next shut down announcement is supposed to be on about the 26th I think I saw for several days. That isn't going to help my cause any if I don't get one built before then.


Thanks to @Quicksilver and @LUXMAN and @KGTES for all keeping up with my car as well - I know this is Quick's thread and I've posted into Lux's thread - but the good news is - I got the email that many others are reporting and Tesla tells us we should expect a car in June. Some think that is bad news, I think it is great news, at least it tells me I should NOT be waiting until July which I was beginning to think I might have to because of the 200,000 number. So I should be to no more than 5 weeks waiting. It's been 5 weeks since config and that time has flown by, so it's going to happen and hopefully sooner rather than later. Now the question - will I get a car from before or after the 10 day factory shutdown? Gen 1 or Gen 2 seats? LOL - and we can find anything we want to to obsess over.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Yes, they are self tapping that came with the setup. No need to get behind the plastic. However, they said to be careful not to strip the plastic.
> 
> The valve stem covers idea came from you!  I was hoping they were a lighter silver which I thought I had ordered. Did you use the little o-rings on yours?


I did use the o rings.

They will look FLY with Quivksilver!


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Thanks to @Quicksilver and @LUXMAN and @KGTES for all keeping up with my car as well - I know this is Quick's thread and I've posted into Lux's thread - but the good news is - I got the email that many others are reporting and Tesla tells us we should expect a car in June. Some think that is bad news, I think it is great news, at least it tells me I should NOT be waiting until July which I was beginning to think I might have to because of the 200,000 number. So I should be to no more than 5 weeks waiting. It's been 5 weeks since config and that time has flown by, so it's going to happen and hopefully sooner rather than later. Now the question - will I get a car from before or after the 10 day factory shutdown? Gen 1 or Gen 2 seats? LOL - and we can find anything we want to to obsess over.


That's great news @GDN if true. I think June is very likely because they will pump out as many cars as possible and deliver before end of 2nd quarter. Also, my guess would be you get Gen 2 seats!


----------



## KGTES

GDN said:


> Thanks to @Quicksilver and @LUXMAN and @KGTES for all keeping up with my car as well - I know this is Quick's thread and I've posted into Lux's thread - but the good news is - I got the email that many others are reporting and Tesla tells us we should expect a car in June. Some think that is bad news, I think it is great news, at least it tells me I should NOT be waiting until July which I was beginning to think I might have to because of the 200,000 number. So I should be to no more than 5 weeks waiting. It's been 5 weeks since config and that time has flown by, so it's going to happen and hopefully sooner rather than later. Now the question - will I get a car from before or after the 10 day factory shutdown? Gen 1 or Gen 2 seats? LOL - and we can find anything we want to to obsess over.


@GDN that is great news, I totally see it that way too. I got the same email a few hours ago as well.

With my low VIN, I am almost guaranteed to have Gen 1 seats. Will see....


----------



## GDN

KGTES said:


> @GDN that is great news, I totally see it that way too. I got the same email a few hours ago as well.
> 
> With my low VIN, I am almost guaranteed to have Gen 1 seats. Will see....


I'm holding out hope for you. I know that truly you'll have a great car, but having to wait this long you are hoping for the latest and greatest not something that might have been sitting somewhere, I am I know for sure. I'm actually hoping for a VIN in the 30,000's and I'm sure you were as well. Will see what transpires over the next day or two. I think the shutdown is 10 days and happens this week - over the holiday likely. Maybe our meet up can happen in the second week of July - hoping we'll all have cars and get the holiday behind us.


----------



## Quicksilver

Didn't get a chance to install the front plate yet, but here is what it looks like with the Sto-n-Sho bracket attached to front plate looks like. I also have a clear full frame to cover the front plate for easy cleaning (from bugs, etc...)


----------



## Quicksilver

Ok...got the front plate on this afternoon... check it out...

Centering the installation...









Bolting on the bracket holder...









All done...









Got hungry...went to lunch...


----------



## GDN

Quicksilver said:


> Ok...got the front plate on this afternoon... check it out...
> 
> Centering the installation...
> 
> Bolting on the bracket holder...
> 
> All done...
> 
> Got hungry...went to lunch...


Very nice - Love the attention to detail on getting it centered. Does it seem sturdy?


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Very nice - Love the attention to detail on getting it centered. Does it seem sturdy?


Thanks! It does seem sturdy but you can wiggle it a little. Not too concern with a little flexing. Should hold up just fine.


----------



## sjcsale

@Quicksilver nicely done front license plates.

Where did you get them from? The ones I know of are "The Law" and "The Bandit" -- yours seems different from them.


----------



## Quicksilver

sjcsale said:


> @Quicksilver nicely done front license plates.
> 
> Where did you get them from? The ones I know of are "The Law" and "The Bandit" -- yours seems different from them.


Thanks! Check out Sto-n-Sho website below. I wanted a plate holder that, as much as possible, does not hide the front nose/bumper design. This was a great option.

http://bigmikesperformanceparts.com/


----------



## sjcsale

Quicksilver said:


> Thanks! Check out Sto-n-Sho website below. I wanted a plate holder that, as much as possible, does not hide the front nose/bumper design. This was a great option.
> 
> http://bigmikesperformanceparts.com/


Cool !! Thanks for that link. Cheers!!


----------



## victor

Quicksilver said:


> Ok...got the front plate on this afternoon... check it out...
> 
> View attachment 9057


What an ugly license plate. Now I understand why you didn't want to put it here.


----------



## Quicksilver

victor said:


> What an ugly license plate. Now I understand why you didn't want to put it here.


Most, if not all, front plates detract from the look of many vehicles designs ...especially good designs like the Model 3.


----------



## Quicksilver

Out for a cruise...love the streaming radio...some good ‘ol Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Quicksilver




----------



## MGallo

Catching up. Been MIA. 
Re: housing prices. Count your blessings. SF East Bay. 1800 sq ft $1M+

Re: front plate. I had a plate that folded under on my Infiniti but the aero kit was so low it ripped off after about a week. In CA every 4th car has no front plate in spite of it being law. I’m taking my chances. Haven’t had a plate for 5 years in MN or CA (except the aforementioned week or so). 

QS: I spent several hours washing J.A.R.V.I.S. on Sunday. Got waited on INS napa and was filthy. Even got in and completely cleaned the wheels. Looked great. I’ll post a pic on her thread. 

P.S. I haven’t had a chance to put my sig on a diet yet. Coming soon. 

P.P.S. What are Gen2 seats? First I’ve heard this term, unless you mean white.


----------



## garsh

MGallo said:


> P.P.S. What are Gen2 seats? First I've heard this term, unless you mean white.


Tesla slightly changed the design of the seats in the Model 3. They're a little wider.

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/new-seats.6944/


----------



## Quicksilver

MGallo said:


> Catching up. Been MIA.
> Re: housing prices. Count your blessings. SF East Bay. 1800 sq ft $1M+
> 
> Re: front plate. I had a plate that folded under on my Infiniti but the aero kit was so low it ripped off after about a week. In CA every 4th car has no front plate in spite of it being law. I'm taking my chances. Haven't had a plate for 5 years in MN or CA (except the aforementioned week or so).
> 
> QS: I spent several hours washing J.A.R.V.I.S. on Sunday. Got waited on INS napa and was filthy. Even got in and completely cleaned the wheels. Looked great. I'll post a pic on her thread.
> 
> P.S. I haven't had a chance to put my sig on a diet yet. Coming soon.
> 
> P.P.S. What are Gen2 seats? First I've heard this term, unless you mean white.


@MGallo, good to have you back! Looking forward to your pics. On seats, I have Gen 2. In my opinion, they look nicer than Gen 1...but it's subjective. As far as comfort with Gen 2, I have no idea since I've never sat in Gen 1.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> @MGallo, good to have you back! Looking forward to your pics. On seats, I have Gen 2. In my opinion, they look nicer than Gen 1...but it's subjective. As far as comfort with Gen 2, I have no idea since I've never sat in Gen 1.


Well we will have to fix that if we meet up. I have the Gen 1 seats and they are so choice.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Well we will have to fix that if we meet up. I have the Gen 1 seats and they are so choice.
> View attachment 9189


Haha! We'll see about that!


----------



## Quicksilver

Looks like the heat is coming...we'll see how Quicksilver will keep up with the heat.


----------



## GDN

Quicksilver said:


> Looks like the heat is coming...we'll see how Quicksilver will keep up with the heat.
> 
> View attachment 9194


That's why I live in TX. No cold here. Just in time for the holiday.


----------



## KGTES

Quicksilver said:


> @MGallo, good to have you back! Looking forward to your pics. On seats, I have Gen 2. In my opinion, they look nicer than Gen 1...but it's subjective. As far as comfort with Gen 2, I have no idea since I've never sat in Gen 1.


Really @Quicksilver ? That gives me hope mine would too....

Btw, got my Delivery date today, June 8th YEEEEEHAAAWWW...!


----------



## Quicksilver

KGTES said:


> Really @Quicksilver ? That gives me hope mine would too....
> 
> Btw, got my Delivery date today, June 8th YEEEEEHAAAWWW...!


That's great! June 8th will be here before you know it.


----------



## LUXMAN

KGTES said:


> Really @Quicksilver ? That gives me hope mine would too....
> 
> Btw, got my Delivery date today, June 8th YEEEEEHAAAWWW...!


Congrats! There needs to be more MCR in the world! Especially here in TX where every car is either GREY, SILVER or BLACK...


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Looks like the heat is coming...we'll see how Quicksilver will keep up with the heat.
> 
> View attachment 9194


FINALLY! Now I can take these thermal bottoms off!


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Congrats! There needs to be more MCR in the world! Especially here in TX where every car is either GREY, SILVER or BLACK...
> View attachment 9202


Hey! Watch it there! Silver is a rare beauty too


----------



## GDN

I don't know how many of the other threads you all still follow, but my Edit link disappeared this morning, I'm taking that as a real good sign. No VIN when trying to order a part though, but I'm feeling like it is going to happen. My email this week "ready in June". I've got until June 15 on my loan rate, they called me yesterday and asked if I had any updates on delivery.

EDIT : 42 minutes after posting this - received the email. Process is under way. No official VIN just yet, but got the email, finalize paperwork and make payment. I've been trying so hard to keep this under control, I figure that all just went out the window. Got chill bumps thinking this might finally be real. Figure payment won't be able to happen until Tuesday so then hoping for a delivery in just a couple of weeks.


----------



## ummgood

Quicksilver said:


> @MGallo, good to have you back! Looking forward to your pics. On seats, I have Gen 2. In my opinion, they look nicer than Gen 1...but it's subjective. As far as comfort with Gen 2, I have no idea since I've never sat in Gen 1.


I have gen 1.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> I don't know how many of the other threads you all still follow, but my Edit link disappeared this morning, I'm taking that as a real good sign. No VIN when trying to order a part though, but I'm feeling like it is going to happen. My email this week "ready in June". I've got until June 15 on my loan rate, they called me yesterday and asked if I had any updates on delivery.
> 
> EDIT : 42 minutes after posting this - received the email. Process is under way. No official VIN just yet, but got the email, finalize paperwork and make payment. I've been trying so hard to keep this under control, I figure that all just went out the window. Got chill bumps thinking this might finally be real. Figure payment won't be able to happen until Tuesday so then hoping for a delivery in just a couple of weeks.


That's great! Hope you get your VIN super soon!


----------



## Quicksilver

Happy Memorial Day everyone! Hope everyone is enjoying time off.

So, this morning, Quicksilver got some TLC. A local detailer that was recommended by Peach State Details came by and washed and polished Quicksilver. She looks even better than delivery day at the Tesla SC. I waited for a no-rain week to have her cleaned up. Speaking of SC, I'll try and swing by this week to the new Plano SC to take a look and maybe some pictures.

Here is a new pic from this morning's work...


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Happy Memorial Day everyone! Hope everyone is enjoying time off.
> 
> So, this morning, Quicksilver got some TLC. A local detailer that was recommended by Peach State Details came by and washed and polished Quicksilver. She looks even better than delivery day at the Tesla SC. I waited for a no-rain week to have her cleaned up. Speaking of SC, I'll try and swing by this week to the new Plano SC to take a look and maybe some pictures.
> 
> Here is a new pic from this morning's work...
> 
> View attachment 9352


She looks great. What did he "polish" her with?


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> She looks great. What did he "polish" her with?


Thanks! All his products are the Opti versions. He showed me how to use the Opti-coat no rinse, Opti-coat protectant, Opti-coat Hyper Seal, and Opti-coat Tire Gel. He also does ceramic coating but said I could wait until fall to do that.

Edit: I was thinking Xpel for the bumper only and he recommended this place...

http://www.invisibra.net


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Quicksilver said:


> Thanks! All his products are the Opti versions. He showed me how to use the Opti-coat no rinse, Opti-coat protectant, Opti-coat Hyper Seal, and Opti-coat Tire Gel. He also does ceramic coating but said I could wait until fall to do that.


Since I'm using all opti products, I have to ask ... what's opti-coat protectant. When/how do you apply and what does it do? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Quicksilver

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Since I'm using all opti products, I have to ask ... what's opti-coat protectant. When/how do you apply and what does it do? Thanks in advance!


The Opti-coat Protectant Plus is an interior wipe down/cleaner that he only recommends you use once every 4 to 6 months. He knew about the material used in the Model 3 as non-leather and he said this product would work great with it. He recommended that I should wait before applying this product for about 3 months from delivery so the material has a chance to off-gas. He also said it has a matte finish so it won't be glossy and I said I am perfectly fine with a matte finish. Here is more info...

http://opti-coat.net/opts/Opti-Coat maintenance/protectant-plus


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Quicksilver said:


> The Opti-coat Protectant Plus is an interior wipe down/cleaner that he only recommends you use once every 4 to 6 months. He knew about the material used in the Model 3 as non-leather and he said this product would work great with it. He recommended that I should wait before applying this product for about 3 months from delivery so the material has a chance to off-gas. He also said it has a matte finish so it won't be glossy and I said I am perfectly fine with a matte finish. Here is more info...
> 
> http://opti-coat.net/opts/Opti-Coat maintenance/protectant-plus


Thanks, this is great!!


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Thanks! All his products are the Opti versions. He showed me how to use the Opti-coat no rinse, Opti-coat protectant, Opti-coat Hyper Seal, and Opti-coat Tire Gel. He also does ceramic coating but said I could wait until fall to do that.
> 
> Edit: I was thinking Xpel for the bumper only and he recommended this place...
> 
> http://www.invisibra.net


That is a good looking website. I would be interested to see how it comes out.
BTW, how is the tint? Now that we are hitting 100 degrees, you happy with the Madico? I was out yesterday and the sun was beating right overhead and it was great. you could feel the glass was warm but not transmitting. I am so happy I did the sunroof in the end.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> That is a good looking website. I would be interested to see how it comes out.
> BTW, how is the tint? Now that we are hitting 100 degrees, you happy with the Madico? I was out yesterday and the sun was beating right overhead and it was great. you could feel the glass was warm but not transmitting. I am so happy I did the sunroof in the end.


I am waiting for an initial estimate for the bumper, and maybe also add the hood. I'll share costs info once I get it.

The tint has been great actually. Thanks for the recommendation. I barely feel the heat on the roof portion, even with no tint there. The rest of the glass worked out great especially the rear one-piece tint that will keep my son cool in the back seat when we go on long trips.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> That is a good looking website. I would be interested to see how it comes out.
> BTW, how is the tint? Now that we are hitting 100 degrees, you happy with the Madico? I was out yesterday and the sun was beating right overhead and it was great. you could feel the glass was warm but not transmitting. I am so happy I did the sunroof in the end.


Ok, just got a reply from Josh the owner and operator. 
--------------
For the hood ($475) and bumper ($500) would be $975 total. Headlights and mirrors together would be another $150 if you're interested.

I do all the work myself and do not use any precut kits so every edge is tucked and wrapped that can be. 
That will take me one whole day, so you could drop it off and pick it up the next day if that's doable.

Also I do not use Xpel as it is difficult to work with, leaves messy finger prints, more stretch marks, has more texture in it's top coat and is not as flexable. The film I prefer is Suntek, I've been using it for years and feel it's just a much better film in all the areas I just mentioned. It's also self healing so will look great for a long time.

Josh


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Ok, just got a reply from Josh the owner and operator.
> --------------
> For the hood ($475) and bumper ($500) would be $975 total. Headlights and mirrors together would be another $150 if you're interested.
> 
> I do all the work myself and do not use any precut kits so every edge is tucked and wrapped that can be.
> That will take me one whole day, so you could drop it off and pick it up the next day if that's doable.
> 
> Also I do not use Xpel as it is difficult to work with, leaves messy finger prints, more stretch marks, has more texture in it's top coat and is not as flexable. The film I prefer is Suntek, I've been using it for years and feel it's just a much better film in all the areas I just mentioned. It's also self healing so will look great for a long time.
> 
> Josh


Interesting! But not the fenders.... are you gonna do it? If so I will have to see how it comes out


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Interesting! But not the fenders.... are you gonna do it? If so I will have to see how it comes out


Yes, I think I am going to do it. I'll skip the fender for now.


----------



## Quicksilver

WooHoo! I get to check out the Plano SC on Thursday.


----------



## MGallo

ummgood said:


> I have gen 1.


Me too.


----------



## MGallo

Quicksilver said:


> Yes, I think I am going to do it. I'll skip the fender for now.


How much more for the fenders? As you undoubtedly know from my thread I did the whole front end (bumper/splitter, hood, fenders, mirrors, headlights) with SunTek for $2250. That also included full paint correction under the PPF plus a gloss up paint correction all over (light buff) and a ceramic coating (1 year protection type) all over. They also included PPF strip behind all four wheels and rear bumper strip where bags and luggage routinely scrape. And that same ceramic coating on the wheels. Nobody else offered these value added extras. In fact, they all wanted extra, $ that is. Doesn't do you a lot of good being in TX, but for comparison sake...


----------



## Quicksilver

MGallo said:


> How much more for the fenders? As you undoubtedly know from my thread I did the whole front end (bumper/splitter, hood, fenders, mirrors, headlights) with SunTek for $2250. That also included full paint correction under the PPF plus a gloss up paint correction all over (light buff) and a ceramic coating (1 year protection type) all over. They also included PPF strip behind all four wheels and rear bumper strip where bags and luggage routinely scrape. And that same ceramic coating on the wheels. Nobody else offered these value added extras. In fact, they all wanted extra, $ that is. Doesn't do you a lot of good being in TX, but for comparison sake...


Thanks @MGallo, I'll have to check on the fenders to see what it costs. The owner/operator said that Suntek is better than Xpel which I am glad to see OCD used on your car.


----------



## Quicksilver

At new Plano service center...very nice, big and clean! Staff said that it is bigger than the Dallas SC. Took me 15 minutes in rush hour traffic...should be about 10 min. in non-rush hour. Love it!


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> View attachment 9472
> View attachment 9471
> View attachment 9470
> 
> 
> View attachment 9469
> 
> 
> At new Plano service center...very nice, big and clean! Staff said that it is bigger than the Dallas SC. Took me 15 minutes in rush hour traffic...should be about 10 min. in non-rush hour. Love it!


That place looks huge! Guess it has to be since it is in TX ! 
Make sure to give us the rundown on your service visit


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> That place looks huge! Guess it has to be since it is in TX !
> Make sure to give us the rundown on your service visit


So, here are the items they will work on for Quicksilver:


Both A pillars replacement - parts being ordered.
Vanity mirrors research - they need to figure out where the connection may be loose or not attached to power the mirrors - they said they may have to pull down the head liner to get to the wire 
Left rear passenger weather stripping around door pucker - we're going to see if that pucker goes away over time, if not, they can replace it.
Left C-pillar panel gap adjustment where trunk meets up with body - they made adjustment while I waited and it looks better.
So overall, minor issues and I'll take Quicksilver back when the parts for the A pillars come in.

I brought them two-dozen donuts as a small gift for being in Plano...close to my home.


----------



## Quicksilver

One more picture of exterior of new SC...


----------



## MGallo

Quicksilver said:


> View attachment 9472
> View attachment 9471
> View attachment 9470
> 
> 
> View attachment 9469
> 
> 
> At new Plano service center...very nice, big and clean! Staff said that it is bigger than the Dallas SC. Took me 15 minutes in rush hour traffic...should be about 10 min. in non-rush hour. Love it!


 I love how clean it is. And they have their own red and white cones! No orange to mess with Elon's sensibilities.


----------



## Quicksilver

MGallo said:


> I love how clean it is. And they have their own red and white cones! No orange to mess with Elon's sensibilities.


When I was waiting for them to check the items...about 45 min. a staff riding a floor cleaner twice in front of the glass window separating service and wait area within that time frame. As they say, floor is clean enough to eat off of.


----------



## Quicksilver

Went shopping this morning and as I was walking out to leave, of course, Quicksilver was sitting there looking beautiful, so out goes the camera again... 









Also, since today is last day of school for my son (yay! summer is here!), we celebrated with a few donuts...


----------



## Quicksilver

Woo Hoo! Just saw a red Model 3 with sports wheel in the wild in Plano today around 11:15AM. It had a male driver and it was driving east bound on Headquarters Drive (between Parkwood Blvd. and the Tollway) in Plano. @LUXMAN, that wasn't you today was it?! I was driving west bound on Headquarters Drive and as we passed each other, I turn my head and looked at it and the other driver looked at me and Quicksilver...we passed each other too quick to wave.


----------



## Quicksilver

Well, my A Pillars are in so I have been set up to bring Quicksilver in to get that done along with fixing both vanity mirrors lights. I just pray they don't damage anything else while at the SC. I requested a Tesla loaner since they will keep it overnight.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Woo Hoo! Just saw a red Model 3 with sports wheel in the wild in Plano today around 11:15AM. It had a male driver and it was driving east bound on Headquarters Drive (between Parkwood Blvd. and the Tollway) in Plano. @LUXMAN, that wasn't you today was it?! I was driving west bound on Headquarters Drive and as we passed each other, I turn my head and looked at it and the other driver looked at me and Quicksilver...we passed each other too quick to wave.


No. Unfortunately that wasn't me. I am currently on Vacation in Costa Rica 
That is a pic I took yesterday as I waited for a pickup from that dive boat in the picture.

But we have to set up a meetup when @KGTES and @GDN get their cars! 
It looks like @KGTES gets his tomorrow! Is that still holding true?


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Well, my A Pillars are in so I have been set up to bring Quicksilver in to get that done along with fixing both vanity mirrors lights. I just pray they don't damage anything else while at the SC. I requested a Tesla loaner since they will keep it overnight.
> 
> View attachment 9808


Man! I haven't heard boo from them. But they are waiting on the seat base to do the ranger service. I mentioned the A pillar, but not sure where we are on that. Meaning I dont know if we said that getting fixed or the guy was just gonna look at it when he did the seat


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Man! I haven't heard boo from them. But they are waiting on the seat base to do the ranger service. I mentioned the A pillar, but not sure where we are on that. Meaning I dont know if we said that getting fixed or the guy was just gonna look at it when he did the seat


Maybe the donuts helped!


----------



## KGTES

LUXMAN said:


> No. Unfortunately that wasn't me. I am currently on Vacation in Costa Rica
> That is a pic I took yesterday as I waited for a pickup from that dive boat in the picture.
> 
> But we have to set up a meetup when @KGTES and @GDN get their cars!
> It looks like @KGTES gets his tomorrow! Is that still holding true?
> 
> View attachment 9816


@LUXMAN, that pic was much needed to soothe myself a bit, still seething a bit for being handed a March 26 production car in June!
Probably the oldest car in DFW being delivered in June. So, no Gen 2 seats and whatever else was improved (road noise windshield fix + ??).
But yes, my delivery is tomorrow at 11am after being told earlier this week that they found a malfunctioning TPMS (hopefully not a sign of things to come)...


----------



## LUXMAN

KGTES said:


> @LUXMAN, that pic was much needed to soothe myself a bit, still seething a bit for being handed a March 26 production car in June!
> Probably the oldest car in DFW being delivered in June. So, no Gen 2 seats and whatever else was improved (road noise windshield fix + ??).
> But yes, my delivery is tomorrow at 11am after being told earlier this week that they found a malfunctioning TPMS (hopefully not a sign of things to come)...


OH. HAPPY DAY TODAY!!!!
Don't worry about the VIN. Mine was an early FEB build with vin of 80XX and it is an awesome car. The one thing as you see is the seat trim and A pillar I am waiting on. But really the car has been great. I think you will be ok. A Tire Pressure sensor is one of those things they source and they can fail, so at least they found it now and fixing it. If you had a flat tomorrow and had to replace the tire, they would replace the sensor anyway, at least some shops do, but definitely if you had to use the Goo. So I bet it will be great! 
I personally love my gen one seats.

I cant wait to hear how it went today!


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> Man! I haven't heard boo from them. But they are waiting on the seat base to do the ranger service. I mentioned the A pillar, but not sure where we are on that. Meaning I dont know if we said that getting fixed or the guy was just gonna look at it when he did the seat


Heard back from Mobile Service Yesterday. They are waiting on parts stlll. Think it is the seat trim clips. But they offered to come look at it now. But I said just wait til the parts come in so we can do it all at once


----------



## JeopardE

Hey @Quicksilver my wife and I might be doing a road trip through the Austin area late July with Joules. If that happens might be nice to meet Quicksilver ...


----------



## LUXMAN

KGTES said:


> @LUXMAN, that pic was much needed to soothe myself a bit, still seething a bit for being handed a March 26 production car in June!
> Probably the oldest car in DFW being delivered in June. So, no Gen 2 seats and whatever else was improved (road noise windshield fix + ??).
> But yes, my delivery is tomorrow at 11am after being told earlier this week that they found a malfunctioning TPMS (hopefully not a sign of things to come)...


Congrats KGTES!! I saw the delivery photos. How is thr car?


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> Congrats KGTES!! I saw the delivery photos. How is thr car?


I guess it's perfectly normal - someone picks up a car and they go silent on here a couple of days !!!! Love it. I'll do the same tomorrow for a couple of reasons, picking up at 2 and will drive for an hour or two and then headed to the Indy car race, then will come home to sit in it a couple of hours just admiring and playing with options. I'll likely be back on Sunday!


----------



## Quicksilver

JOUL3S said:


> Hey @Quicksilver my wife and I might be doing a road trip through the Austin area late July with Joules. If that happens might be nice to meet Quicksilver ...


Howdy! Well I would be happy to show you both Quicksilver but I am in the north Dallas area. I am sure @ummgood can oblige since he is in Austin and if he is available to meet. Let me know if you are in the north Dallas area.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> I guess it's perfectly normal - someone picks up a car and they go silent on here a couple of days !!!! Love it. I'll do the same tomorrow for a couple of reasons, picking up at 2 and will drive for an hour or two and then headed to the Indy car race, then will come home to sit in it a couple of hours just admiring and playing with options. I'll likely be back on Sunday!


So excited for you! Enjoy it!! We'll do a meet up in the near future.


----------



## Quicksilver

KGTES said:


> @LUXMAN, that pic was much needed to soothe myself a bit, still seething a bit for being handed a March 26 production car in June!
> Probably the oldest car in DFW being delivered in June. So, no Gen 2 seats and whatever else was improved (road noise windshield fix + ??).
> But yes, my delivery is tomorrow at 11am after being told earlier this week that they found a malfunctioning TPMS (hopefully not a sign of things to come)...


Congrats @KGTES! Saw your delivery pics. I was in the exact same spot in the Dallas SC when I picked up Quicksilver back in April, seems so long ago...Enjoy!


----------



## JeopardE

Quicksilver said:


> Howdy! Well I would be happy to show you both Quicksilver but I am in the north Dallas area. I am sure @ummgood can oblige since he is in Austin and if he is available to meet. Let me know if you are in the north Dallas area.


Oh... I wonder why I thought you were in Austin!

Anyways -- I'll actually be in North Dallas for work early July too so maybe we can meet up then. I don't know if I'll bring Joules with me though! Will have to decide whether I'm flying or not...


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> I guess it's perfectly normal - someone picks up a car and they go silent on here a couple of days !!!! Love it. I'll do the same tomorrow for a couple of reasons, picking up at 2 and will drive for an hour or two and then headed to the Indy car race, then will come home to sit in it a couple of hours just admiring and playing with options. I'll likely be back on Sunday!


AWWWW SWEEET! Today's the day!!! Excited for you. I know how it is. This car is weird. I am on Vaca in Costa Rica and I am on this board early in the morning and in the evening. I am wondering what updates are waiting for Ruby Woo and cant wait to see her again. Crazy!

So are you taking the new 3 to TMS today?


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> AWWWW SWEEET! Today's the day!!! Excited for you. I know how it is. This car is weird. I am on Vaca in Costa Rica and I am on this board early in the morning and in the evening. I am wondering what updates are waiting for Ruby Woo and cant wait to see her again. Crazy!
> 
> So are you taking the new 3 to TMS today?


Not taking the M3 to TMS, a bit afraid of that on day 1. So I'm taking the pickup that I literally just spent 6 hours yesterday washing, clay baring and polishing. Just how sick is that. The pickup is my experimental vehicle for applying my own ceramic coating. I will have to wash it down again good when I get ready to apply the coating in a day or two, but would rather do that than take the new car.

By the way I hope you have the new software waiting on you when you get home. Seems it is supposed to really enhance autopilot, or at least what you see on the screen. Dropped yesterday. Hoping they get it on Niko before taking delivery.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Not taking the M3 to TMS, a bit afraid of that on day 1. So I'm taking the pickup that I literally just spent 6 hours yesterday washing, clay baring and polishing. Just how sick is that. The pickup is my experimental vehicle for applying my own ceramic coating. I will have to wash it down again good when I get ready to apply the coating in a day or two, but would rather do that than take the new car.
> 
> By the way I hope you have the new software waiting on you when you get home. Seems it is supposed to really enhance autopilot, or at least what you see on the screen. Dropped yesterday. Hoping they get it on Niko before taking delivery.


Good choice on using the PU for ceramic test and TMS. Plus you dont want to get in her all sweaty after a day at the races
The update will be interesting as Ruby doesn't have EAP. But the screen still shows the cars and all so I assume the display will be updated as the EAP cars are.


----------



## Quicksilver

JOUL3S said:


> Oh... I wonder why I thought you were in Austin!
> 
> Anyways -- I'll actually be in North Dallas for work early July too so maybe we can meet up then. I don't know if I'll bring Joules with me though! Will have to decide whether I'm flying or not...


No problem!


----------



## KGTES

LUXMAN said:


> Congrats KGTES!! I saw the delivery photos. How is thr car?


LUXMAN! It is great!, still playing with it all, debating on whether to take it on a road trip to Houston this weekend, in the same shoes as you, gotta drop my son off for camp....

Inspired by you, I started a thread for R≡VVED as well (link in my sig)


----------



## KGTES

GDN said:


> I guess it's perfectly normal - someone picks up a car and they go silent on here a couple of days !!!! Love it. I'll do the same tomorrow for a couple of reasons, picking up at 2 and will drive for an hour or two and then headed to the Indy car race, then will come home to sit in it a couple of hours just admiring and playing with options. I'll likely be back on Sunday!


Well, not quite a couple of days, a few hours at best..., you missed my new thread in Experiences (in my sig) ...
So, did you take delivery today? If so, I guess we won't hear from you until next week


----------



## GDN

KGTES said:


> Well, not quite a couple of days, a few hours at best..., you missed my new thread in Experiences (in my sig) ...
> So, did you take delivery today? If so, I guess we won't hear from you until next week


I'm still here for a few - catching a ride at 1 to head down for a 2 PM delivery. Cleaned up the garage this morning, have Niko's new home all ready for him.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> I'm still here for a few - catching a ride at 1 to head down for a 2 PM delivery. Cleaned up the garage this morning, have Niko's new home all ready for him.


Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Quicksilver

Check out Bloomberg's article on Tesla...a few pictures look interesting...see below.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/feat...el-3-photos-of-elon-musk-s-factory-in-fremont

Model 3 side panels awaiting delivery and assembly...









Seats factory...









Ready to roll out of the factory and to a happy owner...


----------



## MGallo

Quicksilver said:


> Check out Bloomberg's article on Tesla...a few pictures look interesting...see below.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/feat...el-3-photos-of-elon-musk-s-factory-in-fremont
> 
> Model 3 side panels awaiting delivery and assembly...
> View attachment 9992
> 
> 
> Seats factory...
> View attachment 9993
> 
> 
> Ready to roll out of the factory and to a happy owner...
> View attachment 9994


Those are cool pictures and that's a hella lotta side panels. It looks like more in the racks in the background too! Exciting times.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Quicksilver said:


> Check out Bloomberg's article on Tesla...a few pictures look interesting...see below.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/feat...el-3-photos-of-elon-musk-s-factory-in-fremont
> 
> Model 3 side panels awaiting delivery and assembly...
> View attachment 9992
> 
> 
> Seats factory...
> View attachment 9993
> 
> 
> Ready to roll out of the factory and to a happy owner...
> View attachment 9994


Can I say I saw that stuff on the tour since they shared it publicly or did I just violate the NDA I signed


----------



## Quicksilver

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Can I say I saw that stuff on the tour since they shared it publicly or did I just violate the NDA I signed


It's public now so you are way Ok!  What's interesting is having all those panels waiting in the wing for assembly.


----------



## Quicksilver

MGallo said:


> Those are cool pictures and that's a hella lotta side panels. It looks like more in the racks in the background too! Exciting times.


Agreed! my eyes popped open wide when I saw those racks of panels...sort of like that pic from @LUXMAN with the ray formation.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Quicksilver said:


> It's public now so you are way Ok!  What's interesting is having all those panels waiting in the wing for assembly.


I highly recommend the tour if you're ever in the area. Very cool stuff!!


----------



## GDN

MGallo said:


> Those are cool pictures and that's a hella lotta side panels. It looks like more in the racks in the background too! Exciting times.


What's really interesting about ALL of those side panels, that isn't even enough for a single days build, I would venture to guess, if they are building close to 500 a day now.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> What's really interesting about ALL of those side panels, that isn't even enough for a single days build, I would venture to guess, if they are building close to 500 a day now.


Just saw your pictures! Congrats!!


----------



## GDN

Quicksilver said:


> Just saw your pictures! Congrats!!


Thank you. Simply amazing. 800 days well worth the wait.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Thank you. Simply amazing. 800 days well worth the wait.


I too just saw the delivery photos. AWESOME. Congrats! I hope you were happy with her condition at delivery. Any particular plans for her in terms of tint etc?


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> I too just saw the delivery photos. AWESOME. Congrats! I hope you were happy with her condition at delivery. Any particular plans for her in terms of tint etc?


The condition was very very good. Tesla has listened and made very nice corrections in quality. Thanks to those who went before me and had some flaws. No noticeable issues so far. None. I did a longer write up in the delivery thread. Tesla has a good plan of how they rolled this car out. Employees and prior owners. Thanks for taking the brunt.

I took the day off tomorrow so going to get the truck rinsed off and finish the job of putting by the ceramic coating on. If that goes well will plan on doing the 3 a couple of evenings this week. I plan on tint as well, but not over the top. I don't need the $1000 tint job. Will find a good shop and have that done in the next week or two.

After spending 6 hours on Friday washing by hand and polishing the pickup, I have serious doubts about all of the paint correction being claimed on these cars. I'm not a professional but have a decent eye. The pickup is black, has sat outside for two years and has gone through car washes with brushes. I could see a few marks but not the typical swirls you see on so many cars. I think I did a pretty dang good job on it. I used a porter cable dual action polisher with some light swirl remover polish. It looks good and is once again as smooth as a baby's butt.

After looking at the M3 In the showroom lights (I had them polish a couple of places and they turned out fine)and sun and with a good handheld light I just don't see it needing an all day polishing (plus it is a fraction of the size of the crew cab pickup). I might go over it lightly and then I will coat it too if the truck turns out ok.


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> I too just saw the delivery photos. AWESOME. Congrats! I hope you were happy with her condition at delivery. Any particular plans for her in terms of tint etc?


I do recall you shared by your tint information with quicksilver. I will go back and look that up. Always like a recommended shop.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> I do recall you shared by your tint information with quicksilver. I will go back and look that up. Always like a recommended shop.


I will send you the info via the conversation.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> I do recall you shared by your tint information with quicksilver. I will go back and look that up. Always like a recommended shop.


The tint shop that @LUXMAN recommended did a great job on Quicksilver. It's in Denton so a little drive. The guy does good work and is an interesting character. My total cost was a little over $500.


----------



## GDN

Quicksilver said:


> The tint shop that @LUXMAN recommended did a great job on Quicksilver. It's in Denton so a little drive. The guy does good work and is an interesting character. My total cost was a little over $500.


Thank you - @LUXMAN forwarded me the information. I'll give him a call tomorrow and see if I can get in next Saturday. I assume you used the same tint as Luxman?

The drive will just make for a fun day.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Thank you - @LUXMAN forwarded me the information. I'll give him a call tomorrow and see if I can get in next Saturday. I assume you used the same tint as Luxman?
> 
> The drive will just make for a fun day.


Yes, same tint. It is a heat rejection type.

On the drive up on I35, be careful because there are some crazy folks on that interstate. I encountered a truck towing a trailer full of broken up concrete and pebbles flying everywhere. I had to get as far way from it as possible to avoid paint chips on the bumper and hood. Luckily I did not get any.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Yes, same tint. It is a heat rejection type.
> 
> On the drive up on I35, be careful because there are some crazy folks on that interstate. I encountered a truck towing a trailer full of broken up concrete and pebbles flying everywhere. I had to get as far way from it as possible to avoid paint chips on the bumper and hood. Luckily I did not get any.


Speaking of paint chips, did you ever decide on the wrap?


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Speaking of paint chips, did you ever decide on the wrap?


Yes, my appointment is on July 9th.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Yes, my appointment is on July 9th.


So what did you decide on? Would you mind sharing the quote?
What if you already have a rock chip before wrapping?


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> So what did you decide on? Would you mind sharing the quote?
> What if you already have a rock chip before wrapping?


Total will be $1125 for hood, bumper, headlights and side mirrors. What they will do is cut around the hood emblem which they said should not be noticeable unless you're looking for it.


----------



## MGallo

Quicksilver said:


> Total will be $1125 for hood, bumper, headlights and side mirrors. What they will do is cut around the hood emblem which they said should not be noticeable unless you're looking for it.


What film product are they using?


----------



## Quicksilver

MGallo said:


> What film product are they using?


It will be Suntek, which they said is better than Xpel. I believe you have Suntek on yours too.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> So what did you decide on? Would you mind sharing the quote?
> What if you already have a rock chip before wrapping?


I'll ask them about rock chip and will let you know.


----------



## ummgood

JOUL3S said:


> Oh... I wonder why I thought you were in Austin!
> 
> Anyways -- I'll actually be in North Dallas for work early July too so maybe we can meet up then. I don't know if I'll bring Joules with me though! Will have to decide whether I'm flying or not...


I'll be around maybe  Let me know when you'll be around more specifically and we can meet up maybe. I am going to FL early August but should be available in late July hopefully.


----------



## Quicksilver

Well, had to move my SC appt. today so no visit to the SC for some minor work. But I did get a software update this afternoon...Version 21.9...


----------



## buck3ts

Prof. B said:


> Make that at least 3 (ha, 3!). Heck, I'm in College Station!


@Prof. B Are there any public charging stations (i.e., ChargeHub) in College Station? I'm planning to drive my Model 3 down during football season and I'm trying to figure out where I can charge while I'm down there.


----------



## MGallo

cornbread said:


> @Prof. B Are there any public charging stations (i.e., ChargeHub) in College Station? I'm planning to drive my Model 3 down during football season and I'm trying to figure out where I can charge while I'm down there.


if you put in the address the car will tell you where there are Superchargers and destination chargers. No need to figure it out. Elon did it for you.


----------



## buck3ts

MGallo said:


> if you put in the address the car will tell you where there are Superchargers and destination chargers. No need to figure it out. Elon did it for you.


Thanks @MGallo, but I already know there are no superchargers in town and I stay at a friends house when in CS, so I can't use the destination chargers (because they are typically for patrons only). Coming from Dallas, I'll hit up the Corsicana SC on the way down, but getting to CS and back to Corsicana might be tight if I do a lot of in town driving. So, I was hoping for some local knowledge to help me out with in town charging options that don't require being a patron of a hotel. Gig'em!


----------



## PNWmisty

buck3ts said:


> Thanks @MGallo, but I already know there are no superchargers in town and I stay at a friends house when in CS, so I can't use the destination chargers (because they are typically for patrons only). Coming from Dallas, I'll hit up the Corsicana SC on the way down, but getting to CS and back to Corsicana might be tight if I do a lot of in town driving. So, I was hoping for some local knowledge to help me out with in town charging options that don't require being a patron of a hotel. Gig'em!


You might ask your friend what kind of outlets he has at home. Also, get the ChargePoint App on your phone. It shows there are two free chargers in a pay parking garage on Texas A&M Campus (up to 6.6 kW).


----------



## Quicksilver

buck3ts said:


> Thanks @MGallo, but I already know there are no superchargers in town and I stay at a friends house when in CS, so I can't use the destination chargers (because they are typically for patrons only). Coming from Dallas, I'll hit up the Corsicana SC on the way down, but getting to CS and back to Corsicana might be tight if I do a lot of in town driving. So, I was hoping for some local knowledge to help me out with in town charging options that don't require being a patron of a hotel. Gig'em!


PlugShare also has lots of data on charging places. Check it out if you haven't already done so. Enjoy the drive! Gig'em!


----------



## MGallo

buck3ts said:


> Thanks @MGallo, but I already know there are no superchargers in town and I stay at a friends house when in CS, so I can't use the destination chargers (because they are typically for patrons only). Coming from Dallas, I'll hit up the Corsicana SC on the way down, but getting to CS and back to Corsicana might be tight if I do a lot of in town driving. So, I was hoping for some local knowledge to help me out with in town charging options that don't require being a patron of a hotel. Gig'em!


If you go to the Tesla website (where I got those pictures) a couple of those are actually available for public use. Check them all though because several of them were only 8Kw.

P.S. My brother lives in Waxahachie. If you ever get a DUI, he's your guy. Been on both sides of the bench and even in the judge's chair and city council over the last 20+ years.


----------



## LUXMAN

SO. How did we go from this....



buck3ts said:


> @Prof. B Are there any public charging stations (i.e., ChargeHub) in College Station? I'm planning to drive my Model 3 down during football season and I'm trying to figure out where I can charge while I'm down there.


To this....



MGallo said:


> P.S. My brother lives in Waxahachie. If you ever get a DUI, he's your guy. Been on both sides of the bench and even in the judge's chair and city council over the last 20+ years.


Are you sayin Aggie Fans are drunks? :tearsofjoy:

How about it @Quicksilver ? Would you say this is typical?










*But you know those Cadets.....*


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> How about it @Quicksilver ? Would you say this is typical?


Probably typical but I don't see very many gold rings. That is not typical.


----------



## ummgood

Quicksilver said:


> PlugShare also has lots of data on charging places. Check it out if you haven't already done so. Enjoy the drive! Gig'em!


Plugshare is awesome. What I would recommend is make sure you stop at the closest supercharger on your route and fill up way more than you would normally to give you enough charge to drive around and get back.

Also I might not be good at it but the car nav system lacks to me when it comes to figuring out charging. It will get me to a destination but there is no good way to tell it I want so much buffer when I get there. For example say I plug in my hotel but my next stop is 20 miles from there the charging calculation in the car will get me to the hotel with 20 miles left but expects me to be able to charge when I get there but I might not be able to. What would be nice is if you could put in a complex trip and the car would always make sure you have enough charge with a buffer to hit all your destinations. Also my car thought I could go from Austin to Dallas in a thunderstorm without charging. Thankfully I knew where the supercharger was at because it was next to impossible to find the Italy Texas supercharger in the car for some reason. It wanted to find the superchargers in another city or country. The only time it could find it is when I was close to it but when I was in Waco and tried to put it as my next destination it was difficult. I probably need more training on this.

Also one other piece of advice if you are in the DFW metroplex. If you are tempted by the Arlington supercharger make sure you know if there will be a game there when you plan on charging. I showed up before a game and started charging and then all of a sudden there were thousands of pedestrians everywhere and it took me 30 minutes to get from the supercharger to the freeway, which was maybe 4 blocks. It was a nightmare. I think it is a really poor location for stopping quick off the freeway to get a charge.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> SO. How did we go from this....
> 
> To this....
> 
> Are you sayin Aggie Fans are drunks? :tearsofjoy:
> 
> How about it @Quicksilver ? Would you say this is typical?
> 
> View attachment 10242
> 
> 
> *But you know those Cadets.....*
> 
> View attachment 10244


Nahhh! Not that typical...


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> It will get me to a destination but there is no good way to tell it I want so much buffer when I get there.




Bingo! this is what I was hoping it would do too before I got Quicksilver. I was planning our annual trip to Galveston for August and I had to manually calculate how much charge I need as a buffer to drive around - typically when we are in Galveston, we don't just stay put and would drive to Kemah, NASA, etc... Interestingly, I found a destination charger at Moody Gardens that would work, unless it is full when I get there.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Bingo! this is what I was hoping it would do too before I got Quicksilver. I was planning our annual trip to Galveston for August and I had to manually calculate how much charge I need as a buffer to drive around - typically when we are in Galveston, we don't just stay put and would drive to Kemah, NASA, etc... Interestingly, I found a destination charger at Moody Gardens that would work, unless it is full when I get there.


Bingo. And that is the reason you need a big battery in an Electric Car still...to plan for those chargers that are OTS or in use. So many times in the LEAF I would find the QC was DOA or the level 2 didn't work


----------



## MGallo

LUXMAN said:


> SO. How did we go from this....
> 
> To this....
> 
> Are you sayin Aggie Fans are drunks? :tearsofjoy:
> 
> How about it @Quicksilver ? Would you say this is typical?
> 
> View attachment 10242
> 
> 
> *But you know those Cadets.....*
> 
> View attachment 10244


Well we don't want to discriminate so if you are an a Aggie druggie instead of a drunk, he can still help you out.


----------



## Quicksilver

MGallo said:


> Well we don't want to discriminate so if you are an a Aggie druggie instead of a drunk, he can still help you out.


Good to know...good to know...haha!


----------



## Quicksilver

Wanted to post this close up of toll tag installation - this is the recommended location per Tesla instructions...


----------



## Quicksilver

Some beautiful shots of Silver (and Black) - photos credit: Drew Phillips via AutoblogGreen...


----------



## Prof. B

buck3ts said:


> @Prof. B Are there any public charging stations (i.e., ChargeHub) in College Station? I'm planning to drive my Model 3 down during football season and I'm trying to figure out where I can charge while I'm down there.


Yep, there are.

If you're coming for a game, as mentioned earlier in the thread, TAMU has some (Chargepoint ?) pay-per-use chargers in their pay-to-park garages. The one time I tried to use one for my Leaf it wouldn't connect, though. Granted, that was several years ago.

A couple of car dealerships have chargers accessible while they're open. I've only been to the Nissan one.

Several hotels around have free/open charging, some with Tesla connectors. They don't generally say "customer use only". They aren't within walking distance of Kyle Field, though, so you'd still have to figure out how to get over there while getting a charge. Maybe the hotels have a game day shuttle? (And yes, you're a guest....of the Aggies!)

The Bush Library has a free charger accessible 24/7.

And I will offer my own humble garage charger if you need a top-off. I'm getting 27-28 MPH.


----------



## Prof. B

Quicksilver said:


> Wanted to post this close up of toll tag installation - this is the recommended location per Tesla instructions...
> View attachment 10312


Have you had a chance to try it out yet? I don't have a tag and was looking at getting one, but got confused by not only all the different sticker/account options, but if it would even work in the M3.


----------



## Quicksilver

Prof. B said:


> Have you had a chance to try it out yet? I don't have a tag and was looking at getting one, but got confused by not only all the different sticker/account options, but if it would even work in the M3.


Yup. The tag works just fine. Should be no problem as long as you install it at the location shown in the example pic.


----------



## ummgood

Wow that tag is huge! I'll have to get a picture of mine. I don't even know it is there.


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> Wow that tag is huge! I'll have to get a picture of mine. I don't even know it is there.


Show us your tag!


----------



## ummgood

Here is mine from the inside.


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> Here is mine from the inside.


That's tiny!


----------



## GDN

Quicksilver said:


> That's tiny!


Agree. I'm thinking if it is time to move to one of the stick on tags in DFW then I would get a standard tag and disassemble it, take the chip out and try very hard to hide it somewhere with a very small stick on of some sorts.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Agree. I'm thinking if it is time to move to one of the stick on tags in DFW then I would get a standard tag and disassemble it, take the chip out and try very hard to hide it somewhere with a very small stick on of some sorts.


Here is a picture of someone's torn up tag. You can see the chip and antenna layout. The antenna can be stretch out length wise instead of squarish I guess.


----------



## ummgood

Can't you use my tag there?? Just order one. It is standard issue TxTag. I know I should be able to use your toll roads. I think it works in Houston too.

https://www.txtag.org/


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> Can't you use my tag there?? Just order one. It is standard issue TxTag. I know I should be able to use your toll roads. I think it works in Houston too.
> 
> https://www.txtag.org/


Well, up here, North Texas Tollway Authority (NTTA) uses the larger tags. Not sure if their equipment requires the larger tag or not. Have you used your tiny toll tag in the DFW area in the past?


----------



## ummgood

Quicksilver said:


> Well, up here, North Texas Tollway Authority (NTTA) uses the larger tags. Not sure if their equipment requires the larger tag or not. Have you used your tiny toll tag in the DFW area in the past?


TxTag says my tag will work on all tolls in Texas and Kansas. I haven't used this one there yet. I will be using it in August in Houston but not Dallas. I didn't have it when I was in Dallas in May unfortunately. They used to be bigger but they shrunk them. My wife's van has the bigger one. Both my parents and I got a new car in the past year and they sent us the smaller ones.


----------



## ummgood

Here is there website where it should work. https://www.txtag.org/en/about/tollroad_locations.shtml


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> TxTag says my tag will work on all tolls in Texas and Kansas. I haven't used this one there yet. I will be using it in August in Houston but not Dallas. I didn't have it when I was in Dallas in May unfortunately. They used to be bigger but they shrunk them. My wife's van has the bigger one. Both my parents and I got a new car in the past year and they sent us the smaller ones.


That's cool that they are coming out with the smaller ones. Maybe one day I'll swap if they come to this area and with NTTA.


----------



## GDN

Very interesting information from you two. That tear down of the NTTA tag has a lot more going on inside of it than I thought there would be. Great pic and thanks for sharing @Quicksilver. I will have to reach out to NTTA and see if they are getting any smaller tags.

if they don't have smaller tags, then I like @ummgood's idea - I could get a Houston account and tag and just use it here, pay them the bill and let the entities work it out. Should all be the same price to me. That small tag should fit right up snug against the top of the window. When it isn't properly read then they can manually match the tag of the car to the account, once again all the same price at the end of the day.

Probably not doing any of this til I get the permanent tags on the car, but options are here. Thanks guys.


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> Here is there website where it should work. https://www.txtag.org/en/about/tollroad_locations.shtml


I think they all "cooperate" to take our money
I see both logos on many signs on toll roads, even our it Tyler last week


----------



## Quicksilver

This is what happens when you try to park in the middle of nowhere in the parking lot...


----------



## GDN

However, it looks good with the red backdrop !!


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> However, it looks good with the red backdrop !!


Yeah. Nothing's better than *RED *


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> However, it looks good with the red backdrop !!


Sure.  My wife met me and my son for breakfast this morning at a restaurant in that shopping center and I arrived first to get us a table. She walked in with a big'ol grin on her face and I asked what's up? She said, "did you see who parked next to your precious?" I walked outside and thought WTH?  I know the Fire Dept. so I know they would not hurt Quicksilver in anyway


----------



## Love

Quicksilver said:


> Sure.  My wife met me and my son for breakfast this morning at a restaurant in that shopping center and I arrived first to get us a table. She walked in with a big'ol grin on her face and I asked what's up? She said, "did you see who parked next to your precious?" I walked outside and thought WTH?  I know the Fire Dept. so I know they would not hurt Quicksilver in anyway


My only question for you is... why did you park so CLOSE to the store!!!


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Yeah. Nothing's better than *RED *


That, right there is tooo much red.


----------



## Quicksilver

Lovesword said:


> My only question for you is... why did you park so CLOSE to the store!!!


Well, So much for me thinking that's a safe open spot 'away' from everybody and their dogs.


----------



## MGallo

Quicksilver said:


> This is what happens when you try to park in the middle of nowhere in the parking lot...
> 
> View attachment 10539


Seriously? Of the whole parking lot, you had to pick _that_ spot, Mr. ? Although I will admit, it's kind of a cool picture. Especially if you zoom in and crop out the building or apply a bokeh lens.


----------



## MGallo

Lovesword said:


> My only question for you is... why did you park so CLOSE to the store!!!


Ha! If I hadn't already named her J.A.R.V.I.S. this would be an awesome name...My Precious (you have to say it like Gollum).


----------



## Quicksilver

MGallo said:


> View attachment 10540
> View attachment 10541
> 
> 
> Seriously? Of the whole parking lot, you had to pick _that_ spot, Mr. ? Although I will admit, it's kind of a cool picture. Especially if you zoom in and crop out the building or apply a bokeh lens.


Lovely @MGallo!  Now that its zoomed in, notice that they parked right next to me in the adjacent parking space....they could have left me a little room like park two spaces over or something. I guess they wanted to check out Quicksilver.


----------



## Quicksilver

MGallo said:


> Ha! If I hadn't already named her J.A.R.V.I.S. this would be an awesome name...My Precious (you have to say it like Gollum).


Well, my 9 year old son, the smarty pants that he is, already makes fun of me with that "My Precious" statement like Gollum.


----------



## Quicksilver

MGallo said:


> View attachment 10540
> View attachment 10541
> 
> 
> Seriously? Of the whole parking lot, you had to pick _that_ spot, Mr. ? Although I will admit, it's kind of a cool picture. Especially if you zoom in and crop out the building or apply a bokeh lens.


You know, I just noticed that this was "Truck 2 / T2." I know they also have Truck 3 / T3...which would have been great if THAT truck would have shown up.


----------



## GDN

Now - only if you had summon you could move it and not worry about dinging their door !!


----------



## Quicksilver

Been patiently waiting for these puppies...it's like taking FOREVER and looks like its been to Dallas twice!  Not sure what's going on...


----------



## Love

Quicksilver said:


> Been patiently waiting for these puppies...it's like taking FOREVER and looks like its been to Dallas twice!  Not sure what's going on...
> View attachment 10542


Talk about taking a wrong turn in Dallas...


----------



## buck3ts

Prof. B said:


> Yep, there are.
> 
> If you're coming for a game, as mentioned earlier in the thread, TAMU has some (Chargepoint ?) pay-per-use chargers in their pay-to-park garages. The one time I tried to use one for my Leaf it wouldn't connect, though. Granted, that was several years ago.
> 
> A couple of car dealerships have chargers accessible while they're open. I've only been to the Nissan one.
> 
> Several hotels around have free/open charging, some with Tesla connectors. They don't generally say "customer use only". They aren't within walking distance of Kyle Field, though, so you'd still have to figure out how to get over there while getting a charge. Maybe the hotels have a game day shuttle? (And yes, you're a guest....of the Aggies!)
> 
> The Bush Library has a free charger accessible 24/7.
> 
> And I will offer my own humble garage charger if you need a top-off. I'm getting 27-28 MPH.


Great stuff. Thanks and Gig'em!


----------



## MGallo

Quicksilver said:


> You know, I just noticed that this was "Truck 2 / T2." I know they also have Truck 3 / T3...which would have been great if THAT truck would have shown up.


I bet you could arrange it with them.


----------



## Daddy

Think I want a silver one


----------



## Quicksilver

Daddy said:


> Think I want a silver one


Can't to wrong with Silver...it is classy but not splashy - in a sort of understated classiness. Now Red is just too splashy for me.


----------



## Quicksilver

MGallo said:


> I bet you could arrange it with them.


I think they would kind of balk at that...but I could sneak up on them one day and just park next to it for some beauty shots.


----------



## MGallo

Quicksilver said:


> I think they would kind of balk at that...but I could sneak up on them one day and just park next to it for some beauty shots.


It's like I tell my daughter, you don't get what you don't ask for. The worst they can do is say no. I'd be willing to bet that they did not park T2 right next to you on accident. I bet they are M3 fanboys.


----------



## Quicksilver

MGallo said:


> It's like I tell my daughter, you don't get what you don't ask for. The worst they can do is say no. I'd be willing to bet that they did not park T2 right next to you on accident. I bet they are M3 fanboys.


Good point! I may give it a shot.


----------



## Quicksilver

Good morning all. I'll be on radio silence for some vacation time. I may send out some pics from the beach


----------



## Love

Quicksilver said:


> Good morning all. I'll be on radio silence for some vacation time. I may send out some pics from the beach


Enjoy it!


----------



## GDN

Quicksilver said:


> Good morning all. I'll be on radio silence for some vacation time. I may send out some pics from the beach


And the poor car got left behind at home. No beach time for him.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> And the poor car got left behind at home. No beach time for him.


Actually I got his key card. I'll be picking up all the dfw guys and we are gonna clown car it to Wing Stop and get a bucket load of BBQ wings tomorrow night and go to the drive in and watch SOLO through the glass roof.


----------



## Quicksilver

Man! I miss Quicksilver...but here are a few pics of where we are enjoying some R&R......not very crowded at all...


----------



## JeopardE

Could you possibly share where this is at? We're trying to figure out where to go for a little summer getaway.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Man! I miss Quicksilver...but here are a few pics of where we are enjoying some R&R......not very crowded at all...
> 
> View attachment 10631
> 
> 
> View attachment 10632
> 
> 
> View attachment 10633
> 
> 
> View attachment 10634
> 
> 
> View attachment 10635


Don't worry about your Precious @Quicksilver We will get here all cleaned up before you get back. Like IT never happened. 

















What a night! Good movie tho.


----------



## GDN

I was just going to ask whoever had Quicksilver last needed to return to Plano knowing it's owner would be home soon. Glad you already found her.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> I was just going to ask whoever had Quicksilver last needed to return to Plano knowing it's owner would be home soon. Glad you already found her.


You guys are hilarious! Ok, make sure the interior is clean @LUXMAN !! 

Still enjoying R&R time and telling myself to go to bed (after a full day of beach and some sunburn) instead of checking M3OC forum...

Two pics to share...


----------



## Quicksilver

JOUL3S said:


> Could you possibly share where this is at? We're trying to figure out where to go for a little summer getaway.


Hey there! This is south of Playa Del Carmen, Mexico. It is Hotel Xcaret...link below...really nice place!

Hotel Xcaret


----------



## Love

"Man I miss my car!" - @Quicksilver
/posts pictures of beautiful paradise as I sit in Iowa
 <---my reaction

Only kidding my friend. But it was awesome that @LUXMAN brought Quicksilver all the way up to Iowa for us to do some drag racing and visit the local "no silverware" BBQ ribs joint!!! Kidding again... or am I?


----------



## Quicksilver

Lovesword said:


> "Man I miss my car!" - @Quicksilver
> /posts pictures of beautiful paradise as I sit in Iowa
> <---my reaction
> 
> Only kidding my friend. But it was awesome that @LUXMAN brought Quicksilver all the way up to Iowa for us to do some drag racing and visit the local "no silverware" BBQ ribs joint!!! Kidding again... or am I?


Interestingly, part of my growing up years was in Sioux City, Iowa.  But yes, even in paradise, I still miss Quicksilver


----------



## Quicksilver

Well, we're finally back from vacation and I was really looking forward to getting back into the driver seat with Quicksilver. Prior to the trip, my wife got me a special Father's Day gift and it fits perfectly in Quicksilver. It even came in "silver." 

A few things coming up on the calendar for Quicksilver:

July 9th: PPF
July 14th: DFW Meetup
July 20th: Service Center visit for vanity mirror lights

Also, when I was pampering Quicksilver with some vacuuming and dusting the interior yesterday afternoon, I noticed something odd! on the floor in front of the rear seats there were dry grass pieces everywhere. I don't recall my son or wife sitting back there after running through dry grass. So, immediately, I thought, did @LUXMAN, @GDN and others took Quicksilver out for a loooong drive through some farms, getting bbq and all that while we were out on vacation! . For a moment there I thought their posts were true! haha! then it dawn on me after a few moments that I had shown Quicksilver to some friends prior to leaving for vacation. Phew!! I thought I was going to have to hunt down the TOO gang that took Quicksilver out for a joy ride!  well, I am glad to be home and back to driving Quicksilver...patiently waiting for the software update with WiFi function.

P.S. My darn aluminum pedals still have not arrived yet...hmmph!  It's been weeks!










Here is pic to share from vacation...some quality time with "Xunah"...what a sweet and smart lady; so friendly and happy...


----------



## GDN

Welcome back and you should have clicked on that eBay link for the pedals that were in the US and cost a couple more bucks. Arrived in 4 days!


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Welcome back and you should have clicked on that eBay link for the pedals that were in the US and cost a couple more bucks. Arrived in 4 days!


Thanks! and well, yes, I ordered from the eBay link with the US (California) stock. I don't know why it's taking this long...hopefully I'll see it this week.


----------



## GDN

Quicksilver said:


> Thanks! and well, yes, I ordered from the eBay link with the US (California) stock. I don't know why it's taking this long...hopefully I'll see it this week.


Wow. That is crazy. Sorry about that. Mine cam in 4 days. Now they've just been sitting in the box for a couple of weeks. Need to get those on before the 14th.


----------



## Quicksilver

As if we needed more dust in Texas to cover our Model 3s...


----------



## Quicksilver

Finally!! My "aluminum" pedals came in...installed a few minutes ago... really like the look. It was good to use a mirror to double check the fit around back.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Finally!! My "aluminum" pedals came in...installed a few minutes ago... really like the look. It was good to use a mirror to double check the fit around back.
> 
> View attachment 10977
> 
> 
> View attachment 10979
> 
> 
> View attachment 10980


Nice! Now I see that pedal is larger than the standard. Did you mount it to the left so there is the same spacing from the accelerator?

BTW, did you change your footwell lights or is that the factory lighting? Seems rather blue


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> As if we needed more dust in Texas to cover our Model 3s...
> 
> View attachment 10975


Just heard about this and RUBY is at the Airport . Covered but open air to the back. She will be covered.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Nice! Now I see that pedal is larger than the standard. Did you mount it to the left so there is the same spacing from the accelerator?
> 
> BTW, did you change your footwell lights or is that the factory lighting? Seems rather blue


I pushed it all the way left so the spacing is somewhat consistent with the factory setup. And yes, the footwell lights were swapped out as soon as I got the car. They came from RPM.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Just heard about this and RUBY is at the Airport . Covered but open air to the back. She will be covered.


It looks like it cleared up today (clear blue sky this afternoon) so maybe RUBY may not be too badly covered in African dust.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> I pushed it all the way left so the spacing is somewhat consistent with the factory setup. And yes, the footwell lights were swapped out as soon as I got the car. They came from RPM.


OK. So any flicker issues with the blue lights? 
I ask since I am wanting to change mine to bright white LEDs (I dont use the ambient light setting) and there are reported issues with that and I am waiting for Abstract Ocean to find a solution


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> It looks like it cleared up today (clear blue sky this afternoon) so maybe RUBY may not be too badly covered in African dust.


Hope not. I will see tomorrow. But she is due for a wash Wednesday morning. So I just hope no one wrote on here in the dust!


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> OK. So any flicker issues with the blue lights?
> I ask since I am wanting to change mine to bright white LEDs (I dont use the ambient light setting) and there are reported issues with that and I am waiting for Abstract Ocean to find a solution


You know, I have not noticed any flickering issues. I'll have to pay a little more attention to see if that shows up. And if it does flicker, it has not bothered me at all.


----------



## Quicksilver

Well, finally bit the bullet and ordered!...coming soon...  ...unless the DMV doesn't like it...


----------



## Quicksilver

Doh! should have attached the plate!


----------



## Quicksilver

I have a friend that is questioning the cradle-to-grave cleanliness of EV vs. ICE. He is a muscle car fan and although he likes Quicksilver, his heart is with ICE muscle cars like the Demons, Mustangs, etc... I share with him this article. Is there another good article you guys have come across that is also great at explaining the difference between EV vs. ICE?


----------



## MGallo

Quicksilver said:


> Finally!! My "aluminum" pedals came in...installed a few minutes ago... really like the look. It was good to use a mirror to double check the fit around back.
> 
> View attachment 10977
> 
> 
> View attachment 10979
> 
> 
> View attachment 10980


Hmm. So you take the actual factory rubber pedal off? I though the aluminum went over it, but I guess that would raise the actual height of the pedal. I like this way better.

P.S. Welcome home.


----------



## Quicksilver

MGallo said:


> Hmm. So you take the actual factory rubber pedal off? I though the aluminum went over it, but I guess that would raise the actual height of the pedal. I like this way better.
> 
> P.S. Welcome home.


Thanks! Glad to be home and driving Quicksilver!

For the brake pedal, you take the rubber version off and install the new pedal.

For the go pedal, you install over the original pedal.

Take care!


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> I have a friend that is questioning the cradle-to-grave cleanliness of EV vs. ICE. He is a muscle car fan and although he likes Quicksilver, his heart is with ICE muscle cars like the Demons, Mustangs, etc... I share with him this article. Is there another good article you guys have come across that is also great at explaining the difference between EV vs. ICE?


If he is into those cars, chances are he wont read a 54 page pdf. (Can't? )
Kidding. Maybe. Anyway. I tried to find it but could not this morning, but I know the Union of concerned scientists who made that PDF also have a much smaller info graphic that I have seen that may ed-u-mi-cate him


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> If he is into those cars, chances are he wont read a 54 page pdf. (Can't? )
> Kidding. Maybe. Anyway. I tried to find it but could not this morning, but I know the Union of concerned scientists who made that PDF also have a much smaller info graphic that I have seen that may ed-u-mi-cate him


Maybe I need to read 54 pages as well, because you all know I love this car and concept as much or more than anyone else, but for the most part, lets be real, everyone wants to talk about the car being so green and no gas, but where is most of the electricity coming from that we charge with?

I know we've made strides with wind and solar, but is there a decent shorter article that can truly claim/explain that the offset of not burning fuel in our cars is better than what it taking to generate the electricity to power them? Again, you know where I sit, but truly think we have to know what the offset is and it's got to be something fairly short or most people will never read or engage in the conversation.


----------



## MGallo

GDN said:


> Maybe I need to read 54 pages as well, because you all know I love this car and concept as much or more than anyone else, but for the most part, lets be real, everyone wants to talk about the car being so green and no gas, but where is most of the electricity coming from that we charge with?
> 
> I know we've made strides with wind and solar, but is there a decent shorter article that can truly claim/explain that the offset of not burning fuel in our cars is better than what it taking to generate the electricity to power them? Again, you know where I sit, but truly think we have to know what the offset is and it's got to be something fairly short or most people will never read or engage in the conversation.


I haven't read it yet but I did look at the table of contents. I already know it's cleaner to drive, but the big debate seems to just as you said - where is the electricity coming from? There is a section on power manufacturing. That's the part I'm gonna read, just as soon as I stop binge watching a Game of Thrones (on S1 E5).


----------



## UTexas98

I thought this link from UCS was interesting. We use City of Austin electric who regularly gets ~40% of their electricity from renewable sources (yes, I understand ERCOT is a huge grid and that most of it comes from the western part of the state). We personally pay a fraction of a cent more for using 100% wind power.

I have also seen this graphic that shows what the equivalent MPG would be by state and found it to be interesting. Some places like CA use almost 0% coal, which helps considerably. I've routinely read of many early EV adopters having solar. I'm sure that'll be far less common now that Model 3s, etc are rolling out.

Edit: I admittedly didn't read the doc and posted some of the same (but more updated) graphics. I think the EV/ Power production landscape is changing pretty quickly so we should always look for the latest info.


----------



## Love

MGallo said:


> I haven't read it yet but I did look at the table of contents. I already know it's cleaner to drive, but the big debate seems to just as you said - where is the electricity coming from? There is a section on power manufacturing. That's the part I'm gonna read, just as soon as I stop binge watching a Game of Thrones (on S1 E5).


Some helpful info here, perhaps. 
https://www.eia.gov/state/


----------



## PNWmisty

MGallo said:


> I already know it's cleaner to drive, but the big debate seems to just as you said - where is the electricity coming from?


Even if your grid was 100% coal (and none are), EV's are cleaner than ICE.

The good thing is the grid is getting cleaner every year while ICE cars get dirtier the longer you run them. EV's are a huge benefit to the grid because the timing of when they are charged is quite flexible. What we need is more solar, more wind and more charging stations (places of employment, shopping, etc). This will allow EV's to soak up excess mid-day electricity from solar as the EV fleet grows. Right now EV's soak up excess night time electricity but, as EV's become more popular it will tax the nighttime availability without cranking up the supply. So better to install more solar and let the EV's soak it up mid-day.


----------



## Quicksilver

UTexas98 said:


> I thought this link from UCS was interesting. We use City of Austin electric who regularly gets ~40% of their electricity from renewable sources (yes, I understand ERCOT is a huge grid and that most of it comes from the western part of the state). We personally pay a fraction of a cent more for using 100% wind power.
> 
> I have also seen this graphic that shows what the equivalent MPG would be by state and found it to be interesting. Some places like CA use almost 0% coal, which helps considerably. I've routinely read of many early EV adopters having solar. I'm sure that'll be far less common now that Model 3s, etc are rolling out.
> 
> Edit: I admittedly didn't read the doc and posted some of the same (but more updated) graphics. I think the EV/ Power production landscape is changing pretty quickly so we should always look for the latest info.


All great info. thanks @UTexas98! I've seen the equivalent MPG map before and it gets updated with better numbers each time which is great!


----------



## Quicksilver

PNWmisty said:


> Even if your grid was 100% coal (and none are), EV's are cleaner than ICE.
> 
> The good thing is the grid is getting cleaner every year while ICE cars get dirtier the longer you run them. EV's are a huge benefit to the grid because the timing of when they are charged is quite flexible. What we need is more solar, more wind and more charging stations (places of employment, shopping, etc). This will allow EV's to soak up excess mid-day electricity from solar as the EV fleet grows. Right now EV's soak up excess night time electricity but, as EV's become more popular it will tax the nighttime availability without cranking up the supply. So better to install more solar and let the EV's soak it up mid-day.


The concerns that my friend has is supposedly it takes more energy/CO2 to produce an EV than and ICE. My argument with him is that the cradle to grave scope needs to include not only production of cars but also the CO2 that is produced once the new cars are put into operation by consumers, etc... Also, I argued that the cradle to grave calculation for ICE also needs to include new oil field prospecting, oil extraction, oil refining and finally gasoline transportation (even electricity used to pump the gas at the station into ICE cars). Definitely agree with you on as time moves on, our grid will get cleaner and cleaner and allowing EVs to run cleaner over time.


----------



## UTexas98

Your friend seems to be quite selective in only comparing one step of a possible multi-decade vehicle lifespan. Is he intentionally being obtuse or just repeating some tidbit he's heard elsewhere?

You're correct. People compare MPG and ICE cars as if gasoline originated in the pump (I grew up in oil country. It's a FAR more extensive process which uses massive amounts of energy).



Quicksilver said:


> The concerns that my friend has is supposedly it takes more energy/CO2 to produce an EV than and ICE. My argument with him is that the cradle to grave scope needs to include not only production of cars but also the CO2 that is produced once the new cars are put into operation by consumers, etc... Also, I argued that the cradle to grave calculation for ICE also needs to include new oil field prospecting, oil extraction, oil refining and finally gasoline transportation (even electricity used to pump the gas at the station into ICE cars). Definitely agree with you on as time moves on, our grid will get cleaner and cleaner and allowing EVs to run cleaner over time.


----------



## PNWmisty

UTexas98 said:


> Your friend seems to be quite selective in only comparing one step of a possible multi-decade vehicle lifespan. Is he intentionally being obtuse or just repeating some tidbit he's heard elsewhere?.


Anti-EV interests have inundated the public with myths, half-truths and outright lies in an effort to make EV's seem undesirable. I see them all the time and if someone leans that way anyway, they just adopt those myths and lies and there's no changing their mind. At least not until they drive a Model 3!


----------



## Quicksilver

UTexas98 said:


> Your friend seems to be quite selective in only comparing one step of a possible multi-decade vehicle lifespan. Is he intentionally being obtuse or just repeating some tidbit he's heard elsewhere?
> 
> You're correct. People compare MPG and ICE cars as if gasoline originated in the pump (I grew up in oil country. It's a FAR more extensive process which uses massive amounts of energy).


Yes, he's regurgitating some of the conservative pundits regarding CO2 effects or non-effects to be clear. I am trying to re-educate him.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Yes, he's regurgitating some of the conservative pundits regarding CO2 effects or non-effects to be clear. I am trying to re-educate him.


He just doesn't wanna admit he is wrong or that something is better than his beloved. Wars have started over less so tread lightly.


----------



## Quicksilver

Washed the car today and just used the tire applicator with the tire gel and it works great! Makes application of the gel quick and simple.

For those that would like to purchase the tire applicator...here is the link... Tire Applicator

Bought the touch up paint just in case but since I am having PPF install for bumper and hood, may not need it much...also, @LUXMAN, I checked with the PPF installer and he said he will fill in the rock chips before he applies the PPF.


----------



## ronmis

Was your car in the Dallas service center on June 5th, I happened to see a silver, VIN 17k there (posted pics here - https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/posts/2788303/). Can't wait to get my Silver/Sports Wheels in a couple of weeks


----------



## Quicksilver

ronmis said:


> Was your car in the Dallas service center on June 5th, I happened to see a silver, VIN 17k there (posted pics here - https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/posts/2788303/). Can't wait to get my Silver/Sports Wheels in a couple of weeks


Hey there! Was not me but essentially a twin...


----------



## Quicksilver

Purchased a couple of items to get the phone docks to work for my wife and my iPhones 6s with thick cases. Here are the results... Love the mod!









The left adapter is another type that accommodates my wife's phone case... the right adapter is shown on Amazon above









My case can be fully opened or closed and still works...both adapters held down by double sided tape to keep them in place, although they stay put on their own pretty well.


----------



## NJturtlePower

@Quicksilver Just wanted to say this is an impressive personal Model 3 journey thread!

25-pages and closing in on 500 replies...might as well get your own sticky post soon haha


----------



## Quicksilver

NJturtlePower said:


> @Quicksilver Just wanted to say this is an impressive personal Model 3 journey thread!
> 
> 25-pages and closing in on 500 replies...might as well get your own sticky post soon haha


Thanks @NJturtlePower. I am just having fun and very happy that this community is so supportive and open. The civility on here is so much appreciated.  You guys make it a joy for me to come to the forum to talk Teslas!


----------



## Quicksilver

The sun was up and the day was perfect for a meet up!  We had a great turn out and a fun time at the first DFW Model 3 meet. The area even had a raised area for high overhead photography. All pictures will be at the link below but I just have a couple more to share below. Appreciate everyone showing up and seeing some of the mods. Thanks to @GDN for organizing. Our session at the new Plano SC (the SC was immaculate!) was very informative and staff there were great at answering our questions. Looking forward to future meet ups!

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/dfw-model-3-meet-up.7292/page-6#post-124016


----------



## Quicksilver

@NJturtlePower, saw your delivery pic! Congrats and, of course, I love that color!  Have a blast! Looking forward to your impressions and thoughts. Take care!


----------



## ronmis

I dropped by the new service center at around 10:15am and saw a bunch of Model 3's parked outside. I'm guessing it was ya'll.

My car will be delivered in a couple of weeks. Can't wait for it!


----------



## GDN

ronmis said:


> I dropped by the new service center at around 10:15am and saw a bunch of Model 3's parked outside. I'm guessing it was ya'll.
> 
> My car will be delivered in a couple of weeks. Can't wait for it!


You should have come in. Had a great morning. I will add you to the first post of the meet up thread so we can track the DFW members for our next get together.


----------



## Quicksilver

ronmis said:


> I dropped by the new service center at around 10:15am and saw a bunch of Model 3's parked outside. I'm guessing it was ya'll.
> 
> My car will be delivered in a couple of weeks. Can't wait for it!


Yes, join us next time!


----------



## ronmis

GDN said:


> You should have come in. Had a great morning. I will add you to the first post of the meet up thread so we can track the DFW members for our next get together.


I thought the cars were there for servicing. Had I known it was a meet up, I'd have come in. I did go in a couple of weeks back and meet the team, they all seem like very nice/informative folks.

Also, how come no one has a front license plate?


----------



## Quicksilver

ronmis said:


> I thought the cars were there for servicing. Had I known it was a meet up, I'd have come in. I did go in a couple of weeks back and meet the team, they all seem like very nice/informative folks.
> 
> Also, how come no one has a front license plate?


Great question! I was the only one in the bunch that had a front plate.  My front plate is installed with Sto-n-Sho quick release mechanism. Everyone else either had temp plates or living on the edge with the law


----------



## garsh

Quicksilver said:


> Everyone else either had temp plates or living on the edge with the law


----------



## LUXMAN

ronmis said:


> I thought the cars were there for servicing. Had I known it was a meet up, I'd have come in. I did go in a couple of weeks back and meet the team, they all seem like very nice/informative folks.
> 
> Also, how come no one has a front license plate?


I was worried about no plate but if you just look around at how many cars don't have a front plate here in DFW, I figure it was worth chancing.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> I was worried about no plate but if you just look around at how many cars don't have a front plate here in DFW, I figure it was worth chancing.


Well, for me, I am sort of a chicken when it comes to living on the edge.


----------



## MGallo

I met a Contra costa county sheriff who did not have a front plate on his Camaro. He said he won't ticket someone for that, _unless_ they piss him off. Maybe DFW cops are the same.


----------



## GDN

ronmis said:


> I thought the cars were there for servicing. Had I known it was a meet up, I'd have come in. I did go in a couple of weeks back and meet the team, they all seem like very nice/informative folks.
> 
> Also, how come no one has a front license plate?


Just thought it was a bunch of new 3's with no license plates and then you find it is just a bunch law breakers. Well except for @Quicksilver. It's good to have one good ace student in the group. I just can't do it. If I'm forced it will be quicks way so I am ok with removable but I just can't put it on.


----------



## GDN

Quicksilver said:


> Well, for me, I am sort of a chicken when it comes to living on the edge.


I can't remember who but one of our Arizona buddies here in the forum, his motto is "If you aren't living on the edge you're taking up too much room." We will get quick a little closer to the edge.


----------



## MGallo

Stillen has one that goes where the tow hook would go. I have one. Never used it.


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> Stillen has one that goes where the tow hook would go. I have one. Never used it.


I thought I would like to put one there, but decided against it since the rest of the hole would be open to debris and water intrusion.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> I can't remember who but one of our Arizona buddies here in the forum, his motto is "If you aren't living one the edge you're taking up too much room." We will get quick a little closer to the edge.


Haha! Yes, that's @3V Pilot! He's living on the edge!


----------



## MGallo

LUXMAN said:


> I thought I would like to put one there, but decided against it since the rest of the hole would be open to debris and water intrusion.


True, but the plate itself is a pretty big blocker.


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> True, but the plate itself is a pretty big blocker.


Yeah. If there wa a way that there would be a grommet or something to seal around the holes opening and the shaft that hold the plate....what that didn't sound right


----------



## Quicksilver

Went for a quick errand earlier today and in the middle of driving, two messages popped up on the screen. I continued to drive to my destination but Quicksilver felt weird...no regenerative braking when I let off the go pedal and it almost felt like it was cruising on its own or coasting on its own. Never felt that sensation before. So I got to my destination and put it in park and took the pictures below. I did my errand and twenty minutes later got back out to Quicksilver and messages disappeared and it operated like nothing ever happened. Strange. I'll mention this to service tech when I take Quicksilver in for service on Friday for other things - A Pillars and Vanity Mirrors Lights...and maybe a new software version.


----------



## Quicksilver

Congrats @JWardell on your delivery! Good to hear that even in heavy rain, you had a blast driving home!  Have fun!


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Yeah. If there wa a way that there would be a grommet or something to seal around the holes opening and the shaft that hold the plate....what that didn't sound right


If the plate is to be installed by the tow-hook opening, it would be off-center so no for me since I am more of a symmetrical type of guy. It has to be installed on-center.


----------



## GDN

So the 2009-2015 Ford pickups with the Ecoboost engine probably don't settle well with you. The intercooler is sitting low and in front, so the tag on those is off to the side. That is one of the ways you immediately know which engine the truck has in TX. Is the tag mounted center or off to the side. I run my front plate on the truck, but No Sir on the Model 3.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> So the 2009-2015 Ford pickups with the Ecoboost engine probably don't settle well with you. The intercooler is sitting low and in front, so the tag on those is off to the side. That is one of the ways you immediately know which engine the truck has in TX. Is the tag mounted center or off to the side. I run my front plate on the truck, but No Sir on the Model 3.
> 
> View attachment 11697


That's interesting that it is off to the side. Now I am going to be looking at those.


----------



## MGallo

Quicksilver said:


> Went for a quick errand earlier today and in the middle of driving, two messages popped up on the screen. I continued to drive to my destination but Quicksilver felt weird...no regenerative braking when I let off the go pedal and it almost felt like it was cruising on its own or coasting on its own. Never felt that sensation before. So I got to my destination and put it in park and took the pictures below. I did my errand and twenty minutes later got back out to Quicksilver and messages disappeared and it operated like nothing ever happened. Strange. I'll mention this to service tech when I take Quicksilver in for service on Friday for other things - A Pillars and Vanity Mirrors Lights...and maybe a new software version.
> 
> View attachment 11692
> 
> 
> View attachment 11694


Quick - as soon as you notice something like this press the voice control and say 'bug report' and describe the issue. This gives Tesla a time stamp to look for in the cars logs.


----------



## Quicksilver

MGallo said:


> Quick - as soon as you notice something like this press the voice control and say 'bug report' and describe the issue. This gives Tesla a time stamp to look for in the cars logs.


I agree. I didn't do the bug report but I did jot down the time which was at 6:57PM yesterday. I'll let the SC know to see if they find anything.


----------



## ummgood

Good thing you are getting PPF. Make sure to get the mirror caps and maybe fenders. I had major rock damage to my car last week. The quote I just got yesterday so far is at $4600 and that is if my headlights don’t need replaced. Only one incident like mine and PPF will pay for itself.


----------



## sjcsale

Wow @ummgood that bad a rock damage! Sorry to hear. Hope it works out for you.

On another note, a few pages back there was discussion on toll-tags. If you have plates registered with the Toll tag provider (like TxTag), then putting on the tag isn't really necessary. They can read the license plates. If the cameras can't read the plates, their loss.

The toll charged is the same either way, with plates or toll-tag.


----------



## LUXMAN

sjcsale said:


> Wow @ummgood that bad a rock damage! Sorry to hear. Hope it works out for you.
> 
> On another note, a few pages back there was discussion on toll-tags. If you have plates registered with the Toll tag provider (like TxTag), then putting on the tag isn't really necessary. They can read the license plates. If the cameras can't read the plates, their loss.
> 
> The toll charged is the same either way, with plates or toll-tag.


Yeah, I saw that when waiting for the toll tags in the past as well, but you need the actual tag if you are gonna use it to go into the airports here in North Texas as they don't have cameras there (at least at LOVE I know they don't)


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> Good thing you are getting PPF. Make sure to get the mirror caps and maybe fenders. I had major rock damage to my car last week. The quote I just got yesterday so far is at $4600 and that is if my headlights don't need replaced. Only one incident like mine and PPF will pay for itself.


That is awful! I am sorry to hear that! Can you share what happened and maybe pics of what the damage looks like?


----------



## Love

ummgood said:


> Good thing you are getting PPF. Make sure to get the mirror caps and maybe fenders. I had major rock damage to my car last week. The quote I just got yesterday so far is at $4600 and that is if my headlights don't need replaced. Only one incident like mine and PPF will pay for itself.


Damn. So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> Good thing you are getting PPF. Make sure to get the mirror caps and maybe fenders. I had major rock damage to my car last week. The quote I just got yesterday so far is at $4600 and that is if my headlights don't need replaced. Only one incident like mine and PPF will pay for itself.


Very sorry to hear about the rock damage! My PPF is installed and I am very happy with it. Hood, bumper, lights, and mirrors came in at $1000. I skipped the fenders for now. I think he gave me a great price. Let us know how the repairs turn out.


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> That is awful! I am sorry to hear that! Can you share what happened and maybe pics of what the damage looks like?


I'll try to get photos of the damage. Thankfully silver is really good at hiding blemishes. Basically it is a bunch of small rock chips all over the front of the car. Hood, fenders, mirror caps all have damage I know of. I am not sure about the glass and lights.

Basically what happened is I was driving home last Thursday at around 12:30pm. I had been helping at our church's VBS so I was coming home earlier than normal. I was driving down highway 290 west toward my house and I saw this newer Cadillac driving on the shoulder. I was wondering "what is that guy doing?" Unfortunately I was tired and wasn't thinking straight. About 3 minutes later I was next to this large gravel truck. It was in the right lane and I was in the left lane trying to pass it. It was doing about 10 to 15 miles an hour under the speed limit. Right when I was at the back corner of the truck it went over a bump where the highway converts to a surface street and that bump caused it to launch several hundred rocks out of the back of the truck all over the front of my car. I couldn't really avoid it and there was no where to go. I wasn't behind it I was next to it but as far left as I could get while I was passing. I didn't notice anything hitting the car but the bump changed the scenario. I knew it was bad as it was happening. There was no way there wasn't damage to my car.

Anyway after the highway transitions to a surface street traffic always comes to a halt for a light. I guess the good news in all of this is I was next to the truck and I was able to get photos of the side of the truck and all of its identification plus I got photos of the trailer that showed that its cover was not being used. The truck belongs to the City of Austin. I contacted the City and the supervisor over the road works called me back and verified that it is their truck and that it was in the location at the time/place of the incident. He told me to fill out a form, which he emailed to me, get a quote, and send both in via snail mail. The good news in all of this is it is illegal in Texas to haul a load without a cover. So all I have to do is hope the city pays up.

If they don't I don't know what I'll do. It would be a hard sell for me to pay the repairs out of pocket. I figured I would post (even though this really discourages me) because I have seen people saying "why get PPF when you can get the front painted for almost the cost of PPF). Well I have had the car for 2 months and the quote I got to get the front end painted on a Model 3 is almost 5 grand and that isn't including the cost of lights/glass. So one incident and PPF would be worth it. I am fortunate that 1. I don't have to deal with a private hauling company on this 2. I have photographic proof of this. 3. My car is 3 months old so they can't claim it was prior damage.


----------



## garsh

ummgood said:


> The good news in all of this is it is illegal in Texas to haul a load without a cover.


Even in places where a cover is not explicitly required, it's always a requirement that "loads are secured".

Sorry to hear about this. They'll pay one way or the other, but hopefully they don't try to make it difficult.


----------



## ummgood

garsh said:


> Even in places where a cover is not explicitly required, it's always a requirement that "loads are secured".
> 
> Sorry to hear about this. They'll pay one way or the other, but hopefully they don't try to make it difficult.


I'm determined too. The silly reason is a couple years ago we got a new patio table/chair set. I rented a uhaul trailer and took the old patio set to the dump. I had 6 chairs and a table and I strapped them down to the trailer. Every chair and the table were strapped in. There was nothing that would fly out because it was all secured. I got fined $50 at the dump because I didn't have a tarp over the furniture. I know if I would have put a tarp on it there would have been more probability of the tarp flying off into traffic than the furniture without the tarp. I didn't know this was a law so I paid the fine and learned my lesson. The funny thing is the guy told me that he would have let me off if it was up to him because he saw that I had everything secured really well. The problem is they photograph your car coming in and its plates and they get in trouble if there is a car without a tarp and they let them off. So you better believe when the city is hauling a load uncovered and it damages my car I am going to take photos and at least get my $50 fine back!


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> I'm determined too. The silly reason is a couple years ago we got a new patio table/chair set. I rented a uhaul trailer and took the old patio set to the dump. I had 6 chairs and a table and I strapped them down to the trailer. Every chair and the table were strapped in. There was nothing that would fly out because it was all secured. I got fined $50 at the dump because I didn't have a tarp over the furniture. I know if I would have put a tarp on it there would have been more probability of the tarp flying off into traffic than the furniture without the tarp. I didn't know this was a law so I paid the fine and learned my lesson. The funny thing is the guy told me that he would have let me off if it was up to him because he saw that I had everything secured really well. The problem is they photograph your car coming in and its plates and they get in trouble if there is a car without a tarp and they let them off. So you better believe when the city is hauling a load uncovered and it damages my car I am going to take photos and at least get my $50 fine back!


Very glad to hear that you got pictures and proof. Typically, each City has a "Risk Management" department that handles this sort of thing. If they try to pull a fast one or something, you can easily go straight to the City Manager or Deputy City Manager for help. The City will make it right if you end up going to the top.

As for the PPF on Quicksilver, I have piece of mind when I am driving now; however, with that much gravel flying at your car, I am not sure how much protection the PPF would have helped. If you did not get a bunch of dents like a hail storm, then the PPF could have protected you. It would have caused damage to the PPF (scratched it up, etc...) so you would just need to replace the PPF instead of having to repaint the car. Point is, the PPF is not a silver bullet but offer some protection in some circumstances.

Let us know how things turn out and I am hoping for the best. Take care!


----------



## ummgood

Quicksilver said:


> Very glad to hear that you got pictures and proof. Typically, each City has a "Risk Management" department that handles this sort of thing. If they try to pull a fast one or something, you can easily go straight to the City Manager or Deputy City Manager for help. The City will make it right if you end up going to the top.
> 
> As for the PPF on Quicksilver, I have piece of mind when I am driving now; however, with that much gravel flying at your car, I am not sure how much protection the PPF would have helped. If you did not get a bunch of dents like a hail storm, then the PPF could have protected you. It would have caused damage to the PPF (scratched it up, etc...) so you would just need to replace the PPF instead of having to repaint the car. Point is, the PPF is not a silver bullet but offer some protection in some circumstances.
> 
> Let us know how things turn out and I am hoping for the best. Take care!


Agreed I think the PPF would have been damaged but I have no dings so it would have just been a replacement of the PPF. I think if it was a situation where I didn't have someone paying for the repair I would have lived with the PPF damaged for awhile and replace it later maybe after the car was paid off. At least I would know the paint under the PPF would be ok.


----------



## LUXMAN

You guys are Jamaican me crazy! Now I am thinking about the PPF.


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> You guys are Jamaican me crazy! Now I am thinking about the PPF.


Honestly I was not considering it. My pickup has very few paint issues in the front (besides where I rammed it into another car with a bike rack). But honestly most of our cars haven't had too many chips because I am super careful. This was a shocker. I had no way to prevent this and I avoid gravel trucks like the plague.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> You guys are Jamaican me crazy! Now I am thinking about the PPF.


"Just Do It"  Josh at Invisabra will get it done pronto. He was finishing a very nice Aston Martin when I picked Quicksilver up.


----------



## MGallo

So sorry to hear this. I have a blemish on my hood PPF. Was just at the detailer today and he said it looks like contact but it’s just the PPF not the paint. The PPF is self healing for scratches but not contact. I’ll take a picture tomorrow.


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> So sorry to hear this. I have a blemish on my hood PPF. Was just at the detailer today and he said it looks like contact but it's just the PPF not the paint. The PPF is self healing for scratches but not contact. I'll take a picture tomorrow.


What do they do for a small rock chip before the PPF? if they touch it up, I would think it would be wildly obvious on the top of my hood near the wipers


----------



## KGTES

Quicksilver said:


> "Just Do It"  Josh at Invisabra will get it done pronto. He was finishing a very nice Aston Martin when I picked Quicksilver up.


I think I had spoken to Josh sometime back to get a quote.
How is the PPF, do you see any lines or seams, especially on the front bumper?
Would it be possible to take a few pics up close of the front bumper, specially near the fog light area?


----------



## KGTES

ummgood said:


> I'll try to get photos of the damage. Thankfully silver is really good at hiding blemishes. Basically it is a bunch of small rock chips all over the front of the car. Hood, fenders, mirror caps all have damage I know of. I am not sure about the glass and lights.
> 
> Basically what happened is I was driving home last Thursday at around 12:30pm. I had been helping at our church's VBS so I was coming home earlier than normal. I was driving down highway 290 west toward my house and I saw this newer Cadillac driving on the shoulder. I was wondering "what is that guy doing?" Unfortunately I was tired and wasn't thinking straight. About 3 minutes later I was next to this large gravel truck. It was in the right lane and I was in the left lane trying to pass it. It was doing about 10 to 15 miles an hour under the speed limit. Right when I was at the back corner of the truck it went over a bump where the highway converts to a surface street and that bump caused it to launch several hundred rocks out of the back of the truck all over the front of my car. I couldn't really avoid it and there was no where to go. I wasn't behind it I was next to it but as far left as I could get while I was passing. I didn't notice anything hitting the car but the bump changed the scenario. I knew it was bad as it was happening. There was no way there wasn't damage to my car.
> 
> Anyway after the highway transitions to a surface street traffic always comes to a halt for a light. I guess the good news in all of this is I was next to the truck and I was able to get photos of the side of the truck and all of its identification plus I got photos of the trailer that showed that its cover was not being used. The truck belongs to the City of Austin. I contacted the City and the supervisor over the road works called me back and verified that it is their truck and that it was in the location at the time/place of the incident. He told me to fill out a form, which he emailed to me, get a quote, and send both in via snail mail. The good news in all of this is it is illegal in Texas to haul a load without a cover. So all I have to do is hope the city pays up.
> 
> If they don't I don't know what I'll do. It would be a hard sell for me to pay the repairs out of pocket. I figured I would post (even though this really discourages me) because I have seen people saying "why get PPF when you can get the front painted for almost the cost of PPF). Well I have had the car for 2 months and the quote I got to get the front end painted on a Model 3 is almost 5 grand and that isn't including the cost of lights/glass. So one incident and PPF would be worth it. I am fortunate that 1. I don't have to deal with a private hauling company on this 2. I have photographic proof of this. 3. My car is 3 months old so they can't claim it was prior damage.


@ummgood That's so sad to hear. Hopefully the city makes it right....Didn't know about the load without a cover law..good to know...
Your quote for fixing that just convinced me to get at least a full frontal PPF!


----------



## Quicksilver

KGTES said:


> I think I had spoken to Josh sometime back to get a quote.
> How is the PPF, do you see any lines or seams, especially on the front bumper?
> Would it be possible to take a few pics up close of the front bumper, specially near the fog light area?


Josh does a great job. The hood is done in one piece and looks great! The bumper is more difficult so he did two seams but they are done tastefully. One seam is hidden from view and another one is shown on the lower air dam location. Overall it looks fantastic. I would recommend Josh.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> What do they do for a small rock chip before the PPF? if they touch it up, I would think it would be wildly obvious on the top of my hood near the wipers


At least for Josh, he will touch up the chip but the challenge is there is no MCR touch up paint unless it just came out. Not sure how obvious it will look though.


----------



## Quicksilver

Well, Quicksilver is in for delivery items service today...hard to not have Quicksilver in my possession but I am ok driving this...


----------



## Quicksilver

Service completed work on Quicksilver - A pillar and sun visors vanity mirror lights and all looking and working good. 

As expected, they also updated the software to 24.8 and I now have WiFi connected to the house. What's nice is that once on WiFi, when I check the Tesla app on my iPhone, it is updated instantaneously! It used to take about 15 seconds. 

At the SC two techs asked me about the front license plate holder and I pull out the Sto-n-Sho and they loved it. One said he will order it right away. 

As for the loaner, that P85D was fast! I pushed it a little bit and man! it is Fast! Now if I have that power on Quicksilver......I would get in all sorts of trouble with the law!  The S also had the second gen or newer gen seats and I found that it was not as comfortable as seats in Quicksilver. I am happy that I have my comfy seats back.


----------



## GDN

Got that 24.8 just in time for 26.1. Getting an update on Niko, seems 26.1 is a new release that is rolling pretty fast fleet wide. Many reports on here and Teslafi.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Got that 24.8 just in time for 26.1. Getting an update on Niko, seems 26.1 is a new release that is rolling pretty fast fleet wide. Many reports on here and Teslafi.


Yes, hope to get that one soon!


----------



## MGallo

Quicksilver said:


> At least for Josh, he will touch up the chip but the challenge is there is no MCR touch up paint unless it just came out. Not sure how obvious it will look though.


The only way they could do a an MCR touch up would be to give you three bottles - red, pearl, clear. Here is what just red touch up looks like. Not pretty.


----------



## Quicksilver

MGallo said:


> The only way they could do a an MCR touch up would be to give you three bottles - red, pearl, clear. Here is what just red touch up Lois like. Not pretty.


That's good to know. I am sure @LUXMAN would not be happy with that result.


----------



## MGallo

Quicksilver said:


> That's good to know. I am sure @LUXMAN would not be happy with that result.


I wasn't. I will post after pictures now that it's been fixed. I will also post a picture of the impact to my PPF. The only way to know for sure if the paint underneath is intact will be if the PPF is ever removed.


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> The only way they could do a an MCR touch up would be to give you three bottles - red, pearl, clear. Here is what just red touch up Lois like. Not pretty.


OOOOOO! DANG. NO thanks!


----------



## ummgood

Here are photos of some of the damage. This isn't all of it but I have a bit from each panel damaged. I am going to call the body shop on Monday and get a new quote. I don't think they quoted the lights, windshield, or respray of the fenders. I think my original quote only had a blend on the fenders....

Right fender









Windshield (nevermind my finger it was the only way to get the iPhone to focus close enough)









Right mirror...









Bumper...

































Left headlight...









Left mirror...


----------



## GDN

ummgood said:


> Here are photos of some of the damage. This isn't all of it but I have a bit from each panel damaged. I am going to call the body shop on Monday and get a new quote. I don't think they quoted the lights, windshield, or respray of the fenders. I think my original quote only had a blend on the fenders....


Ouch. - sorry to see all of that. I hope they do the right thing. With an uncovered/unsecured load and your proof, doesn't seem like they've got much to hide behind. This may go a bit far but wondering if you'd need a police report for the unsecured load, this isn't too much different than an true auto accident which you would file a follow up report on. Guessing you can save that if they balk or tell you they aren't going to pay or it isn't their fault.


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> Here are photos of some of the damage. This isn't all of it but I have a bit from each panel damaged. I am going to call the body shop on Monday and get a new quote. I don't think they quoted the lights, windshield, or respray of the fenders. I think my original quote only had a blend on the fenders....
> 
> Right fender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windshield (nevermind my finger it was the only way to get the iPhone to focus close enough)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right mirror...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left headlight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left mirror...


Man! These pics are so sad to see! Sorry it happened to you. Let us know how things work out. Take care!


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> Here are photos of some of the damage. This isn't all of it but I have a bit from each panel damaged. I am going to call the body shop on Monday and get a new quote. I don't think they quoted the lights, windshield, or respray of the fenders. I think my original quote only had a blend on the fenders....
> 
> Right fender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windshield (nevermind my finger it was the only way to get the iPhone to focus close enough)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right mirror...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left headlight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left mirror...


Ouch! That SUX! Ya know the other day when you posted that, I went to work and took a different route than usual due to an accident. I know there are rock trucks on this road (NW HWY and Harry Hines). And I saw this on the way to work and freaked me out. Avoided as always but your story rung in my ears.


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> Ouch! That SUX! Ya know the other day when you posted that, I went to work and took a different route than usual due to an accident. I know there are rock trucks on this road (NW HWY and Harry Hines). And I saw this on the way to work and freaked me out. Avoided as always but your story rung in my ears.
> 
> View attachment 11951


That's about where I was when it hit a bump and threw rocks all over my car. I was in the lane to the left of the truck. At least that truck has its cover deployed.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Ouch! That SUX! Ya know the other day when you posted that, I went to work and took a different route than usual due to an accident. I know there are rock trucks on this road (NW HWY and Harry Hines). And I saw this on the way to work and freaked me out. Avoided as always but your story rung in my ears.
> 
> View attachment 11951


Looks like that truck has a cover on it though...


----------



## Quicksilver

Ok, so the wife and I went shopping for a sofa a few weeks back and we found one we really liked. Ordered it and it finally 
got delivered today. I was pulling the tag off the sofa and lo and behold, look what it is called... no wonder we both liked it.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Looks like that truck has a cover on it though...


Yeah, those covers really work


----------



## Quicksilver

My plates are here! My plates are here!...WooHoo!... I can't be anonymous anymore


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> My plates are here! My plates are here!...WooHoo!... I can't be anonymous anymore
> 
> View attachment 12406
> 
> 
> View attachment 12407


SWEET!

Now I am headed to the DMV to drop off some paperwork for some specialty plates tomorrow, but the question is wherther to go personalized or not....hummmm....


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> SWEET!
> 
> Now I am headed to the DMV to drop off some paperwork for some specialty plates tomorrow, but the question is wherther to go personalized or not....hummmm....


I think I've said this to you before "Just Do It!"


----------



## JeopardE

LUXMAN said:


> SWEET!
> 
> Now I am headed to the DMV to drop off some paperwork for some specialty plates tomorrow, but the question is wherther to go personalized or not....hummmm....


I did mine online by the way. You get to do all the design and selection by yourself on your PC and then when you get notified by email when it's arrived at your county tax office to pick up.


----------



## LUXMAN

JOUL3S said:


> I did mine online by the way. You get to do all the design and selection by yourself on your PC and then when you get notified by email when it's arrived at your county tax office to pick up.


Well, these plates require I bring special paperwork to show proof that I am eligible for them  
Will post them when they come.


----------



## Quicksilver

Reporting back from one incident I hadn't mentioned. When I took Quicksilver in for service on July 20th, some Tech had pushed on my aluminum brake pedals too hard and bent it on the left side...see below (picture does not show the bent too well but it was bent bad)...

So, I contacted the SC and spoke with my contact, Melissa, and she forward my issue to corporate. She let me know that Tesla will take care of me and reimburse me the cost of the pedals. I re-ordered the pedals and sent Melissa a receipt of my order and today, I received the check from...interestingly...SolarCity for the reimbursement. The check does show Tesla, Inc. though. So Melissa at the Plano SC and Tesla corporate came through and I am a happy camper.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Reporting back from one incident I hadn't mentioned. When I took Quicksilver in for service on July 20th, some Tech had pushed on my aluminum brake pedals too hard and bent it on the left side...see below (picture does not show the bent too well but it was bent bad)...
> 
> So, I contacted the SC and spoke with my contact, Melissa, and she forward my issue to corporate. She let me know that Tesla will take care of me and reimburse me the cost of the pedals. I re-ordered the pedals and sent Melissa a receipt of my order and today, I received the check from...interestingly...SolarCity for the reimbursement. The check does show Tesla, Inc. though. So Melissa at the Plano SC and Tesla corporate came through and I am a happy camper.
> 
> View attachment 12428
> 
> 
> View attachment 12429


That was pretty cool of them.

Have you looked at the ones they are puttin in the Performance Model? They are slightly different. I am assuming the brake pedal is smaller to fit the pedal better. But I am sure they will want $$$$ for them.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> That was pretty cool of them.
> 
> Have you looked at the ones they are puttin in the Performance Model? They are slightly different. I am assuming the brake pedal is smaller to fit the pedal better. But I am sure they will want $$$$ for them.


Yes, saw the ones in the P version. I am thinking they'll be the same price as the S version but they do look smaller.


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> Well, these plates require I bring special paperwork to show proof that I am eligible for them
> Will post them when they come.


Plates on order. They say 2-3 weeks


----------



## JeopardE

LUXMAN said:


> Plates on order. They say 2-3 weeks


Now I'm curious to know what they say.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Plates on order. They say 2-3 weeks


Cool! That is pretty fast.


----------



## Quicksilver

JOUL3S said:


> Now I'm curious to know what they say.


My guess is that it is related to Ruby Woo's name


----------



## LUXMAN

JOUL3S said:


> Now I'm curious to know what they say.





Quicksilver said:


> My guess is that it is related to Ruby Woo's name


Well, I think I will wait to share that until they arrive and I will share the HISTORICAL significance at that time


----------



## Quicksilver

Well, we're down at the beach for one last time before school starts for my 5th grader.

Interestingly, the garage in the condo where we're staying at has a nice line up...










Some beach vibes...


----------



## GDN

Quicksilver said:


> Well, we're down at the beach for one last time before school starts for my 5th grader.
> 
> Interestingly, the garage in the condo where we're staying at has a nice line up...
> 
> View attachment 12523
> 
> 
> Some beach vibes...
> View attachment 12524
> 
> 
> View attachment 12525


Very nice. And what - no advance warning that quicksilver would be left behind for more joy rides this week? Or did he go along for the trip this time?


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Very nice. And what - no advance warning that quicksilver would be left behind for more joy rides this week? Or did he go along for the trip this time?


Nope. I was afraid that if I gave you all advance warning, Quicksilver would be in tears...it's still recovering from y'alls last joy ride!!  Quicksilver is safely locked up and sipping electrons until we return. We took my wife's CMax...fairly peppy for a hybrid but it's no Model 3. The CMax has a cushy suspension so the ride is softer than Quicksilver... making the drive comfortable. Since we share driving duties, my wife is more comfy in her own car than if we took Quicksilver. She would be annoyed with me if we took Quicksilver and I would be the back seat driver all the way through and telling her to watch out for all the bumps and potholes.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Well, we're down at the beach for one last time before school starts for my 5th grader.
> 
> Interestingly, the garage in the condo where we're staying at has a nice line up...
> 
> View attachment 12523
> 
> 
> Some beach vibes...
> View attachment 12524
> 
> 
> View attachment 12525


And a bunch of Tesla Wall Chargers too. Are those assigned spots?


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> And a bunch of Tesla Wall Chargers too. Are those assigned spots?


Yes those are reserved for owners not guests like us. It would be nice if one of the owners would allow me to charge once when I take Quicksilver next time. We visit this condo annually and this is our 3rd year here. These must be new owners since we didn't see them last year.


----------



## Quicksilver

I had placed an order on the Sunglasses tray and the phone charging ledge before we went on vacation. I was expecting the items to arrive when we returned home. However, it dawned on me that CJ is in Houston and since we were not too far from Houston, I contacted CJ to see if he could accommodate me swinging by his office to pick up the items instead of him shipping it. CJ has a very busy schedule but made the accommodation for me to pick up the items from him. He was very generous and threw in the cup holder inserts for free since I detoured from my vacation to meet him! My wife claimed one of the cup holder inserts for her car.  So here they are below... note that we are using my wife's car for our trip and I am looking forward to installing these once we get home this week. Thanks @chojn1 !!


----------



## chojn1

Quicksilver said:


> I had placed an order on the Sunglasses tray and the phone charging ledge before we went on vacation. I was expecting the items to arrive when we returned home. However, it dawned on me that CJ is in Houston and since we were not too far from Houston, I contacted CJ to see if he could accommodate me swinging by his office to pick up the items instead of him shipping it. CJ has a very busy schedule but made the accommodation for me to pick up the items from him. He was very generous and threw in the cup holder inserts for free since I detoured from my vacation to meet him! My wife claimed one of the cup holder inserts for her car.  So here they are below... note that we are using my wife's car for our trip and I am looking forward to installing these once we get home this week. Thanks @chojn1 !!
> 
> View attachment 12826


Hi Tony,
Glad you could stop by. Pretty cool to meet the person behind the avatar.
You looked taller in real life than on the internet .
Give me a little more notice next time you're in town.
We should get lunch.
CJ


----------



## Quicksilver

chojn1 said:


> Hi Tony,
> Glad you could stop by. Pretty cool to meet the person behind the avatar.
> You looked taller in real life than on the internet .
> Give me a little more notice next time you're in town.
> We should get lunch.
> CJ


Thanks CJ! Haha, yes, pictures can be deceiving  Definitely will take you up on the offer. Your office is only a block or so north of the Fluor campus I used to work at...small world. Take care!


----------



## Quicksilver

Just a quick picture of our black lab enjoying a ride on our Tesla couch...


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Just a quick picture of our black lab enjoying a ride on our Tesla couch...
> 
> View attachment 12922


Is her name "Precious" too? LOL!


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Is her name "Precious" too? LOL!


Actually, her name is "Chilly" since she like to just chill...can't you tell she turned on Chill Mode?


----------



## GDN

I guess I'm on Quick's level - had a black lab and cream colored carpets. Now I have dark tile floors and two bulldogs, one mostly white and the other plenty of white, plus black interiors in both cars. I can't win. The hair will be a nightmare.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> I guess I'm on Quick's level - had a black lab and cream colored carpets. Now I have dark tile floors and two bulldogs, one mostly white and the other plenty of white, plus black interiors in both cars. I can't win. The hair will be a nightmare.


Man! you ain't kidding about the hair thing! We vacuum at least twice a week and clean out the vacuum cleaner weekly. You could have enough hair for a new puppy each week!  My son has been asking for a second dog and I said if we ever get another one, we're going to look for one that does not shed as much...he's been eyeing Corgi puppies.


----------



## Quicksilver

My replacement aluminum pedals just arrived and they definitely look like a metal vs. plastic covering on the previous set. They came from the same eBay seller. I don't think they are aluminum though...maybe sheet metal... here is a pic... You may be able to also see some imperfections in the metal - scratches, etc... which I am ok with.










Here is the original brake pedal picture I took before it was bent and needing a replacement as pictured above... you can see the material is definitely different.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Man! you ain't kidding about the hair thing! We vacuum at least twice a week and clean out the vacuum cleaner weekly. You could have enough hair for a new puppy each week!  My son has been asking for a second dog and I said if we ever get another one, we're going to look for one that does not shed as much...he's been eyeing Corgi puppies.


I must recommend a mini schnauzer. We had them for years. Don't shed. Very loyal. And very smart. Sometimes too smart as in "why should I chase a ball just to bring it back?"


----------



## MGallo

LUXMAN said:


> I must recommend a mini schnauzer. We had them for years. Don't shed. Very loyal. And very smart. Sometimes too smart as in "why should I chase a ball just to bring it back?"


I guesss my desire for a husky or my wife's for a german shepherd is no-go then?


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> SWEET!
> 
> Now I am headed to the DMV to drop off some paperwork for some specialty plates tomorrow, but the question is wherther to go personalized or not....hummmm....


So something arrived today for Ruby Woo. 
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/the-adventures-of-ruby-woo.6292/page-20#post-138732

Update coming soon to that thread.


----------



## Quicksilver

So, these came in today...jack pads...based on what @LUXMAN found...really nice set with a carrying case...They even have a 3 embossed on each pad. Got them on eBay.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> So, these came in today...jack pads...based on what @LUXMAN found...really nice set with a carrying case...They even have a 3 embossed on each pad. Got them on eBay.
> 
> View attachment 13484
> 
> 
> View attachment 13485
> 
> 
> View attachment 13487
> 
> 
> View attachment 13489


Ha! I just posted pics. Check em out. https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/the-adventures-of-ruby-woo.6292/page-21#post-140602


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Ha! I just posted pics. Check em out. https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/the-adventures-of-ruby-woo.6292/page-21#post-140602


I tell myself over and over again, "It's only money!" I keep spending on Quicksilver.  Thanks to you and others on this forum.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> I tell myself over and over again, "It's only money!" I keep spending on Quicksilver.  Thanks to you and others on this forum.


Your welcome! My pleasure 

Look at it this way....if you are like me, you never really buy yourself anything. So you have worked hard a long time to afford it, so a little more is just icing 
At least you didn't drop $20k more on a P3D+ so you have allot of room for accessories.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Your welcome! My pleasure
> 
> Look at it this way....if you are like me, you never really buy yourself anything. So you have worked hard a long time to afford it, so a little more is just icing
> At least you didn't drop $20k more on a P3D+ so you have allot of room for accessories.


Definitely agree! I typically don't spend much on myself other than occasionally replacing worn out cloths. I got the frugal bug from my parents...they don't spend much either. Fortunately, my wife is also frugal.  Also, Quicksilver is the most expensive car I've ever purchased. It was a difficult decision to spend all that money but I figure, it will be at least 10 years or more before I buy another car.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Definitely agree! I typically don't spend much on myself other than occasionally replacing worn out cloths. I got the frugal bug from my parents...they don't spend much either. Fortunately, my wife is also frugal.  Also, Quicksilver is the most expensive car I've ever purchased. It was a difficult decision to spend all that money but I figure, it will be at least 10 years or more before I buy another car.


Same here. I never thought I would spend that kinda cash on a car! I also plan to keep RUBY a long time and any future car will also be a TESLA, hopefully. 
My wife is also very frugal and we have been working to save for a long time. But a new house and car in under a year has been mind blowing . But we showed restraint, we didn't do the P3D on the house either.


----------



## ZaelFaroe

LUXMAN said:


> But a new house and car in under a year has been mind blowing


I know that feeling. First house at the end of May... I really thought I'd have a few more months before Tesla called and told me to get financing in order. But new car in July... and fiance and I have the wedding scheduled in October... I don't think I'll ever have as busy a year again.


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> Same here. I never thought I would spend that kinda cash on a car! I also plan to keep RUBY a long time and any future car will also be a TESLA, hopefully.
> My wife is also very frugal and we have been working to save for a long time. But a new house and car in under a year has been mind blowing . But we showed restraint, we didn't do the P3D on the house either.


I don't know how you guys don't have a wife that is ready to kill you. After my car gets fixed I am now going to get PPF which is a lot of money and my wife will be ready to choke me I think. I think the only thing I can do to appease her is tell her I'll get her PPF on her next car (her car already has some scratches now so it is pointless on her current car). I don't know if she gives a rip about PPF on her car haha. Maybe a nice purse? Maybe get her some more Roxy clothes when we are in Mexico?


----------



## Quicksilver

ZaelFaroe said:


> I know that feeling. First house at the end of May... I really thought I'd have a few more months before Tesla called and told me to get financing in order. But new car in July... and fiance and I have the wedding scheduled in October... I don't think I'll ever have as busy a year again.


Congrats on all three events, especially the wedding!


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> I don't know how you guys don't have a wife that is ready to kill you. After my car gets fixed I am now going to get PPF which is a lot of money and my wife will be ready to choke me I think. I think the only thing I can do to appease her is tell her I'll get her PPF on her next car (her car already has some scratches now so it is pointless on her current car). I don't know if she gives a rip about PPF on her car haha. Maybe a nice purse? Maybe get her some more Roxy clothes when we are in Mexico?


Yes to all three! Purse, cloths and Mexico.


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> I don't know how you guys don't have a wife that is ready to kill you. After my car gets fixed I am now going to get PPF which is a lot of money and my wife will be ready to choke me I think. I think the only thing I can do to appease her is tell her I'll get her PPF on her next car (her car already has some scratches now so it is pointless on her current car). I don't know if she gives a rip about PPF on her car haha. Maybe a nice purse? Maybe get her some more Roxy clothes when we are in Mexico?


Ha! Well I'm her sugar daddy so....

Go with the Coach purse. Cheaper than PPF


----------



## m1ne

Quicksilver said:


> Ok...got the front plate on this afternoon... check it out...
> 
> Centering the installation...
> View attachment 9055
> 
> 
> Bolting on the bracket holder...
> View attachment 9056
> 
> 
> All done...
> View attachment 9057
> 
> 
> Got hungry...went to lunch...
> View attachment 9058


was wondering what drill size did you use for drilling the hole underneath? want to make sure I have the necessary tools

thanks


----------



## Quicksilver

m1ne said:


> was wondering what drill size did you use for drilling the hole underneath? want to make sure I have the necessary tools
> 
> thanks


No larger than 1/8" pilot holes. The key is to not over-tighten the screws that came with the bracket. Get it to just hand tight. You will strip the plastic bumper under-cover if you over tighten.


----------



## m1ne

Quicksilver said:


> No larger than 1/8" pilot holes. The key is to not over-tighten the screws that came with the bracket. Get it to just hand tight. You will strip the plastic bumper under-cover if you over tighten.


Thanks for the info, I'm leaning towards this product especially since I can easily remove it and leave my plate in the frunk to preserve the look of the car. Random questions but how far in does it need to be drilled? Used a regular screwgun?


----------



## Quicksilver

m1ne said:


> Thanks for the info, I'm leaning towards this product especially since I can easily remove it and leave my plate in the frunk to preserve the look of the car. Random questions but how far in does it need to be drilled? Used a regular screwgun?


You're welcome. What I did was to put the whole assembly together and have a second person hold it in place so you can pencil in/mark the location of the pilot holes. Make sure the front plate holder does not touch the bumper. Maybe 1/4" separation between the plate holder and the bumper leading edge. If you drill pilot holes, you do not even need a screw gun because the self-taping screw will just need to be hand screw into the black plastic. Again, just hand tighten the two screws. Again, having a second person to help will be an ideal way to install it.


----------



## Quicksilver

Quicksilver said:


> You're welcome. What I did was to put the whole assembly together and have a second person hold it in place so you can pencil in/mark the location of the pilot holes. Make sure the front plate holder does not touch the bumper. Maybe 1/4" separation between the plate holder and the bumper leading edge. If you drill pilot holes, you do not even need a screw gun because the self-taping screw will just need to be hand screw into the black plastic. Again, just hand tighten the two screws. Again, having a second person to help will be an ideal way to install it.


I will soon replace the self-taping screw with the bolt assembly shown below. This would require removing the bottom black plastic under-cover piece. I trust this type of assembly more than just self tapping screws.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> I will soon replace the self-taping screw with the bolt assembly shown below. This would require removing the bottom black plastic under-cover piece. I trust this type of assembly more than just self tapping screws.
> 
> View attachment 13639


Add some flat washers and a lock nut maybe


----------



## MGallo

ZaelFaroe said:


> I don't think I'll ever have as busy a year again.


Wait 'til you have kids! Speaking of that, you're almost married now, when are you gonna give me some grandbabby's! Get used to hearing that!


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Add some flat washers and a lock nut maybe
> 
> View attachment 13644


Yes, definitely those type of nuts. Washer would be good too!


----------



## Quicksilver

Man! and I thought Quicksilver and some of Tesla's other vehicles are quirky...take a look at this from Mr. DeMuro... it's a LOL episode.


----------



## m1ne

Quicksilver said:


> You're welcome. What I did was to put the whole assembly together and have a second person hold it in place so you can pencil in/mark the location of the pilot holes. Make sure the front plate holder does not touch the bumper. Maybe 1/4" separation between the plate holder and the bumper leading edge. If you drill pilot holes, you do not even need a screw gun because the self-taping screw will just need to be hand screw into the black plastic. Again, just hand tighten the two screws. Again, having a second person to help will be an ideal way to install it.


appreciate the quick response. my pickup is scheduled for tomorrow but they said it's required by law that they apply the license plate already to the car, so now I have to remove the adhesive (smh)


----------



## Quicksilver

m1ne said:


> appreciate the quick response. my pickup is scheduled for tomorrow but they said it's required by law that they apply the license plate already to the car, so now I have to remove the adhesive (smh)


Congrats! Bummer on the front plate holder removal. Enjoy the car!


----------



## GDN

Quicksilver said:


> Man! and I thought Quicksilver and some of Tesla's other vehicles are quirky...take a look at this from Mr. DeMuro... it's a LOL episode.


That was a great review and a cool quirky car I've never heard of.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> That was a great review and a cool quirky car I've never heard of.


Yes, and it's an Aston Martin no less.


----------



## Quicksilver

Was updating Apps on my iPhone and just realized that a Tesla widget is available! I typically don't use widgets because I think they drain my battery more quickly. But the Tesla one is neat because it gives you quick access without opening the actual app. I'll have to play with it to see how well it works. Pic below..,


----------



## GDN

I like that widget - just a quick glance for an update.


----------



## m1ne

Widget is very convenient!

Going to install the bracket underneath my car today, hopefully this goes well


----------



## NJturtlePower

Quicksilver said:


> Was updating Apps on my iPhone and just realized that a Tesla widget is available! I typically don't use widgets because I think they drain my battery more quickly. But the Tesla one is neat because it gives you quick access without opening the actual app. I'll have to play with it to see how well it works. Pic below..,


Yup, been running it since delivery...useful and harmless to phone and the car.


----------



## ronmis

Does viewing the widget wake up the car if it is sleeping? If that's the case then even if you swipe to view another widget (weather/calendar), the Tesla widget will wake up the car and in the process drain the battery of the car.


----------



## NJturtlePower

ronmis said:


> Does viewing the widget wake up the car if it is sleeping? If that's the case then even if you swipe to view another widget (weather/calendar), the Tesla widget will wake up the car and in the process drain the battery of the car.


It does not...it will only show the cars current or last reported state.


----------



## Love

Quicksilver said:


> Was updating Apps on my iPhone and just realized that a Tesla widget is available! I typically don't use widgets because I think they drain my battery more quickly. But the Tesla one is neat because it gives you quick access without opening the actual app. I'll have to play with it to see how well it works. Pic below..,
> 
> View attachment 13923


Is that you turning the one flood lamp in my kitchen back on every time I turn thrm off to go to bed?


----------



## ronmis

NJturtlePower said:


> It does not...it will only show the cars current or last reported state.
> 
> View attachment 14380


Perfect! Thank you. I'll enable it too


----------



## Quicksilver

Lovesword said:


> Is that you turning the one flood lamp in my kitchen back on every time I turn thrm off to go to bed?


haha! Yes, I am in control of ALL lights there!!


----------



## Quicksilver

ronmis said:


> Perfect! Thank you. I'll enable it too


Note that you can click on the "wake" button on the right to wake the car so it is convenient to just tap that button and then you can pre-condition the car, etc...


----------



## MGallo

Quicksilver said:


> Was updating Apps on my iPhone and just realized that a Tesla widget is available! I typically don't use widgets because I think they drain my battery more quickly. But the Tesla one is neat because it gives you quick access without opening the actual app. I'll have to play with it to see how well it works. Pic below..,
> 
> View attachment 13923


Interestingly, whenever I use the widget it always opens the Tesla app to do anything. I wonder if I have some setting wrong. I just tried it again and turning the fan on worked, but opening the frunk or unlocking it makes me unlock my phone and opens the app where I have to tap the appropriate icon again. Not very useful since I usually want to use it to open the frunk when I go to the store.

Side note - only 1 mile of vampire drain in 24 hours on 36.2.


----------



## Quicksilver

MGallo said:


> Interestingly, whenever I use the widget it always opens the Tesla app to do anything. I wonder if I have some setting wrong. I just tried it again and turning the fan on worked, but opening the frunk or unlocking it makes me unlock my phone and opens the app where I have to tap the appropriate icon again. Not very useful since I usually want to use it to open the frunk when I go to the store.
> 
> Side note - only 1 mile of vampire drain in 24 hours on 36.2.


When I use Siri to check battery status or lock/unlock the car, it typically asks to open the Tesla app first. Not always though. I agree that it's not always useful but hope these widgets/shortcuts get better over time.


----------



## Quicksilver

My *other* Model 3 finally has a companion...

For those interested...you can get the Lotus here. They have a couple of models to choose from.


----------



## Quicksilver

Well, Quicksilver just went a few miles past 4,600 total miles and two things popped up today. First, the black diamond piece on the charge door fell out when I press the charger button to open the charge door. I recall that Tesla service will replace the entire charge port assembly when this happens...kind of a waste in a way. So, I did a fix-it myself thing to see if that will work. I used a small dab of superglue to reattach it. Second, when in Easy Entry mode as I put the car in P, and the steering column retract into the dash, it does not sound smooth like it used to be.  It moves back fine but kind of grinding sound emits. Has anyone experience this grinding steering column motor? What did service do? replace the whole thing?


----------



## fritter63

I am going to steal/copy your fence design!


----------



## ummgood

Quicksilver said:


> Well, Quicksilver just went a few miles past 4,600 total miles and two things popped up today. First, the black diamond piece on the charge door fell out when I press the charger button to open the charge door. I recall that Tesla service will replace the entire charge port assembly when this happens...kind of a waste in a way. So, I did a fix-it myself thing to see if that will work. I used a small dab of superglue to reattach it. Second, when in Easy Entry mode as I put the car in P, and the steering column retract into the dash, it does not sound smooth like it used to be.  It moves back fine but kind of grinding sound emits. Has anyone experience this grinding steering column motor? What did service do? replace the whole thing?


I wouldn't replace the entire car


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> I wouldn't replace the entire car


Haha! I was thinking about that but thought the better of it since it would be too much of a hassle.  Maybe just a steering column replacement...


----------



## Quicksilver

fritter63 said:


> I am going to steal/copy your fence design!


Please do!


----------



## Quicksilver

fritter63 said:


> I am going to steal/copy your fence design!


Here is the interior side of the fence...we really don't have very much fence which cuts the cost of the fence nicely.


----------



## GDN

Sorry to hear of the issue. Hope they will take care of you quick.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Sorry to hear of the issue. Hope they will take care of you quick.


Thanks @GDN, they're not big issues in my mind. I am sure the SC is working on other more urgent issues.


----------



## fritter63

@Quicksilver I just now noticed (when I stole my wife's 3 for an errand - amazing how many of these I've needed since we got it), that we have the same trim bubble, driver side door. About 5/8" long? Had never noticed it before.


----------



## fritter63

@Quicksilver that's an awesome yard, love the size and what I consider the "perfect" amount grass... none! We're getting a little tired of the yard maintenance on 3 acres (about 1 landscaped). Tempted to find a condo in San Antonio near the riverwalk, but Texas does not have a good forecast for a climate changed future... :-(


----------



## Quicksilver

fritter63 said:


> @Quicksilver I just now noticed (when I stole my wife's 3 for an errand - amazing how many of these I've needed since we got it), that we have the same trim bubble, driver side door. About 5/8" long? Had never noticed it before.


I have not noticed the trim bubble...where about are you lookin at? I guess I've been driving in bliss and not noticed.


----------



## Quicksilver

fritter63 said:


> @Quicksilver that's an awesome yard, love the size and what I consider the "perfect" amount grass... none! We're getting a little tired of the yard maintenance on 3 acres (about 1 landscaped). Tempted to find a condo in San Antonio near the riverwalk, but Texas does not have a good forecast for a climate changed future... :-(


Thanks! yes, we intentionally picked the house with no grass.  We either have ground cover or decomposed granite in certain areas. I sold my lawn mower years ago and was sooo happy! I consider the Austin hill country to be prettier than San Antonio...just personal preference. My wife and I love vacationing in Carmel/Monterey...not too far from where you are. Very beautiful along Big Sur and we miss it. Have to return soon.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> Here is the interior side of the fence...we really don't have very much fence which cuts the cost of the fence nicely.
> View attachment 17682


Hey Quick! Love the sails! Do you need to take those down in the wind or do they do well?


----------



## fritter63

Quicksilver said:


> I have not noticed the trim bubble...where about are you lookin at? I guess I've been driving in bliss and not noticed.


Item 3 from your april post.

Here's a (bad) picture of it on ours:


----------



## Quicksilver

fritter63 said:


> Item 3 from your april post.
> 
> Here's a (bad) picture of it on ours:
> View attachment 17758


Oh yeah, that is the spot...rear driver side door.  I thought you meant front driver side.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Hey Quick! Love the sails! Do you need to take those down in the wind or do they do well?


Hey @LUXMAN, yes, when I see storms rolling through if the wind is 30mph or less, then the shade sails do just fine. It takes about 10 minutes to take them down when I see higher wind speeds coming to our area. It would be perfect is they make retractable shade sails.  They also do just fine in heavy rain because rain water just goes through the sails. Thought about a traditional arbor/trellis but wanted something with color so we went with these sails years ago.


----------



## Quicksilver

Man oh man!! Just wanted to share that I am so proud of our Aggies! The stats from last night says it all...


----------



## Quicksilver

Well, over the Thanksgiving holiday we went on a little trip so I fully charged Quicksilver and was happy to see this below. I recall a few folks complaining about not getting to 310 miles while fully charged. We actually didn't use more than 110 miles overall but it was still nice to have the range cushion. Showed Quicksilver to friends on this little trip and they loved it.


----------



## FRC

Wonder why it showed 15 minutes remaining?


----------



## LUXMAN

FRC said:


> Wonder why it showed 15 minutes remaining?


When you top it off, it balances all the cells. Even if it shows 310, it will show quite a bit of time remaining but the range wont budge. Mine does the same thing and actually my LEAF does as well


----------



## FRC

Interesting, I've never charged to 100%, so I didn't know. Thanks.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> When you top it off, it balances all the cells. Even if it shows 310, it will show quite a bit of time remaining but the range wont budge. Mine does the same thing and actually my LEAF does as well


Yup. It never went above 310.


----------



## fritter63

you'll only get that 310 miles if you stay around 65 MPH. 

70 or more and it'll drop a bit. It assumes an average of 240 wh/mile, and that math works out to 310 with a 75Kw battery. 

Our first trip I was averaging 300 wh/mile (yes, I was having fun), it def only got about 250 miles per charge.


----------



## Quicksilver

fritter63 said:


> you'll only get that 310 miles if you stay around 65 MPH.
> 
> 70 or more and it'll drop a bit. It assumes an average of 240 wh/mile, and that math works out to 310 with a 75Kw battery.
> 
> Our first trip I was averaging 300 wh/mile (yes, I was having fun), it def only got about 250 miles per charge.


Well, most of my trips are around 45 to 65 mph, so not very fast, when I do get on the freeway, I do punch it to 90 occasionally . However, my overall efficiency is decent...here is my life time numbers...


----------



## Love

Quicksilver said:


> Well, most of my trips are around 45 to 65 mph, so not very fast, when I do get on the freeway, I do punch it to 90 occasionally . However, my overall efficiency is decent...here is my life time numbers...
> 
> View attachment 18343


The accelerator is on the right, friend!


----------



## Quicksilver

Lovesword said:


> The accelerator is on the right, friend!


Haha! yes, I know! but when driving around with my wife, well, let's say she prefers the "chill" mode...


----------



## LUXMAN

fritter63 said:


> you'll only get that 310 miles if you stay around 65 MPH.
> 
> 70 or more and it'll drop a bit. It assumes an average of 240 wh/mile, and that math works out to 310 with a 75Kw battery.
> 
> Our first trip I was averaging 300 wh/mile (yes, I was having fun), it def only got about 250 miles per charge.


I believe the consensus is that it is actually a 80.5kW pack with 78kw useable. Providing (up to) 312 miles at 250wh/mile.
https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-3-battery-pack-size-epa/


----------



## fritter63

LUXMAN said:


> I believe the consensus is that it is actually a 80.5kW pack with 78kw useable. Providing (up to) 312 miles at 250wh/mile.
> https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-3-battery-pack-size-epa/


220, 221, whatever it takes.


----------



## fritter63

Quicksilver said:


> Well, most of my trips are around 45 to 65 mph, so not very fast, when I do get on the freeway, I do punch it to 90 occasionally .


It is actually scary how solid the car feels at 90.... "or so I've been told".

I find myself paraphrasing Hagrid from Harry Potter ("I should NOT have done that!").


----------



## Quicksilver

fritter63 said:


> It is actually scary how solid the car feels at 90.... "or so I've been told".
> 
> I find myself paraphrasing Hagrid from Harry Potter ("I should NOT have done that!").


Yes, you're right! It feels very solid at 90 to 95...I am itching for that Performance model and Track mode which I can't afford.


----------



## fritter63

Quicksilver said:


> Well, most of my trips are around 45 to 65 mph, so not very fast, when I do get on the freeway, I do punch it to 90 occasionally . However, my overall efficiency is decent...here is my life time numbers...


As with our ICE vehicles, my mileage is always much lower than when my wife is driving.... I can't quite figure it out......


----------



## LUXMAN

fritter63 said:


> 220, 221, whatever it takes.


What? Don't get it.


----------



## fritter63

LUXMAN said:


> What? Don't get it.


----------



## Quicksilver

Quicksilver is currently at our friendly Tesla Service Center in Plano for tire rotation, state inspection, and one item relating to a grinding noises coming from the steering column (when it retracts for easy entry). They said the steering mechanism may need some lube; if not, they'll replace it under warranty. The SC continues to look pristine...

Edit: Steering wheel retracting mechanism was inspected and will need to be replaced. Parts ordered.


----------



## ummgood

That looks huge compared to Austin. I tried to get mine inspected at the service center when I was there a week or two ago and they refused. My car's tags expire next month and it was the last week of Feb. They said if it was over 30 days before that it wouldn't be good. I just checked and it is 90 days before so that is a bummer. I am far from the Austin SC so I don't want to go up there unless I have some valid reason. I'll just try to find a place down south that can do it.


----------



## Quicksilver

ummgood said:


> That looks huge compared to Austin. I tried to get mine inspected at the service center when I was there a week or two ago and they refused. My car's tags expire next month and it was the last week of Feb. They said if it was over 30 days before that it wouldn't be good. I just checked and it is 90 days before so that is a bummer. I am far from the Austin SC so I don't want to go up there unless I have some valid reason. I'll just try to find a place down south that can do it.


Yup. Mine does not expire until end of April but I received a letter from the DMV this week and since I was at the SC, I figure go ahead and do it. They had no issues and cost me a whole $7. Sorry to hear that they refused to do your inspections. The Plano SC is large and very clean.


----------



## Quicksilver

Finally got 2019.5.15! Here is a before and after shot with increasing range...which I've set at about 70%...remotely updated while on Spring Break.

Before...









After Update...


----------



## GDN

Somebody was just spotted at lunch !!! I love that we can live in a town this size, but still run into cars and people we know. I'm sorry I didn't get to see you and say hello, I had a burger at Snuffer's (one of the best burgers in town in my opinion) but I hand't seen you inside and there is a Taco place next door so I didn't come back in trying to find you, not knowing which place you were eating.

Was very cool and exciting to spot your car though, I knew immediately when seeing the plate. I was parked in the back and there was another black 3 with black interior just a couple of spots from me. 3 of us there at once.

I hope your lunch was good and you enjoy the upcoming Easter weekend.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Somebody was just spotted at lunch !!! I love that we can live in a town this size, but still run into cars and people we know. I'm sorry I didn't get to see you and say hello, I had a burger at Snuffer's (one of the best burgers in town in my opinion) but I hand't seen you inside and there is a Taco place next door so I didn't come back in trying to find you, not knowing which place you were eating.
> 
> Was very cool and exciting to spot your car though, I knew immediately when seeing the plate. I was parked in the back and there was another black 3 with black interior just a couple of spots from me. 3 of us there at once.
> 
> I hope your lunch was good and you enjoy the upcoming Easter weekend.
> 
> View attachment 24983


That's great @GDN!! Wished we could have met up. Five of us went to Snuffer's for burgers at lunch today. Good times and good food. We sat straight back as you get into the restaurant. I haven't been to this location yet but parking was not idea. I tried to leave some space between Quicksilver and others so this spot was decent. I thought you worked closer to Love Field? Were you off for the day? Happy Easter!


----------



## GDN

Quicksilver said:


> That's great @GDN!! Wished we could have met up. Five of us went to Snuffer's for burgers at lunch today. Good times and good food. We sat straight back as you get into the restaurant. I haven't been to this location yet but parking was not idea. I tried to leave some space between Quicksilver and others so this spot was decent. I thought you worked closer to Love Field? Were you off for the day? Happy Easter!


I don't know how I missed you, sorry. We sat straight in back toward the kitchen, about 2 tables from the back.

I did have the day off today, and had actually gone to Cattleack's to try the BarBQ, but we knew we were likely getting there too late and sure enough they were predicting they were going to be out by the time we got inside. If you haven't heard of Cattelack's, I made a post in Off Topic and you should Google it. Becoming a very big hit.

As for Snuffer's that is about the closest location to me, it is one of our regular stops. We drive out to Plano to eat there some as well as we have a favorite waitress we met years ago, just very good service and person, so we drive out there to see here too at times.

The parking there is bad. We just went straight to the back of the lot. Since they bulldozed the Sam's that used to be next door and started building the condo's it really changed their parking situation, not in a good way.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> I don't know how I missed you, sorry. We sat straight in back toward the kitchen, about 2 tables from the back.
> 
> I did have the day off today, and had actually gone to Cattleack's to try the BarBQ, but we knew we were likely getting there too late and sure enough they were predicting they were going to be out by the time we got inside. If you haven't heard of Cattelack's, I made a post in Off Topic and you should Google it. Becoming a very big hit.
> 
> As for Snuffer's that is about the closest location to me, it is one of our regular stops. We drive out to Plano to eat there some as well as we have a favorite waitress we met years ago, just very good service and person, so we drive out there to see here too at times.
> 
> The parking there is bad. We just went straight to the back of the lot. Since they bulldozed the Sam's that used to be next door and started building the condo's it really changed their parking situation, not in a good way.


Funny you mentioned Cattleack's BBQ! A close friend of mine and I have an appreciation for good BBQ. We typically go out of our way to try great BBQ joints. So, we went to Cattleack's a few weeks back for the first time and unbelievably, we order $110 worth of BBQ there. We arrived at 11:15AM and the line was already very long. It took us about 35 minutes to get to the order counter. Well worth the wait! If you haven't been to Tender Smokehouse in Celina...go...you will love it! We keep talking about taking a road trip down to Austin for Franklin BBQ, Salt Lick, etc...


----------



## GDN

Celina isn't that far, I'll have to make a trip up there. Hard8 is about my favorite in the Metro so far, but will get back to Cattleack's in just the next couple of weeks. I have some liberty on Friday's working from home so I will take advantage of that for good BarBQ. 

It's not too hard to spend $110 to feed just a few people at one of these joints, the prices have climbed steadily. 

I could see one of these locations being a good meet up spot if they had better parking. I'm not sure any of them could handle 30 to 40 Tesla's at once !


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Celina isn't that far, I'll have to make a trip up there. Hard8 is about my favorite in the Metro so far, but will get back to Cattleack's in just the next couple of weeks. I have some liberty on Friday's working from home so I will take advantage of that for good BarBQ.
> 
> It's not too hard to spend $110 to feed just a few people at one of these joints, the prices have climbed steadily.
> 
> I could see one of these locations being a good meet up spot if they had better parking. I'm not sure any of them could handle 30 to 40 Tesla's at once !


Yup. Parking is not great at Cattleack's. We parked one street over and cut through the backs of buildings. $110 was a bit much for both of us but we took home some great BBQ. We'll have to try Hard8. Speaking of Tender Smokehouse, they are opening a new location in Frisco, off of Preston (4226 Preston Road). Not sure exactly when they will open...last I saw was just "opening soon." Celina location is great.


----------



## LUXMAN

Dang! I just looked up Tender Smokehouse and it looks amazing. I like BBQ, but my wife *LOVES BBQ*. We may need to head up there! Maybe even today if I can talk her into it.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Dang! I just looked up Tender Smokehouse and it looks amazing. I like BBQ, but my wife *LOVES BBQ*. We may need to head up there! Maybe even today if I can talk her into it.


Yup! A great place for BBQ especially on spectacular sunny day like today! A good excuse to take the 3 on a short road trip.


----------



## GDN

I've got company in town or I likely would have been at Tender today.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> I've got company in town or I likely would have been at Tender today.


Enjoy! wish I could go this weekend, especially since the weather is so nice. Share your experience when you're back. Take care!


----------



## Quicksilver

Been meaning to provide a timeline of various services on Quicksilver since delivery. Here is a short list to date:

Service 1: 7/20/2018 - Due Bill service for items from delivery day. A-pillar bulge; rear left door seal trim bulge; sun visor vanity mirror not working (on both) - under warranty.

Service 2: 9/25/2018 - Replace driver side headlight due to misaligned LED signature light - under warranty. Had to re-wrap headlight and Tesla reimbursed cost of re-wrap.

Service 3: 3/6/2019 - Tire rotation (complimentary) and state inspections ($7.00).

Service 4: 4/5/2019 - Lube steering shaft for rough movement during easy entry and exit; shift stalk cover coming apart and replaced - under warranty.

Service 5: 7/5/2019 - Left Vehicle Control module was replaced - defective left VC module caused rear left door to not latch when closing - under warranty.

Service 6: 12/1/2019 - Left rear door handle replaced (had been squeaking regularly when opening door); charge port pins replaced (new design keep pins from breaking off into the charge cord unit).


----------



## Quicksilver

So, since we are all sheltering-in-place currently, I am going stir crazy and wanted to get out, but somehow do it with social distancing in mind. What better place to get out to and meet social distancing than at a Tesla new car lot!!  Here are a few pics I took of the lot at the Plano SC. I've seen lots of pictures and videos online of the Y but I just had to see one in-person. It is a very handsome looking car in-person with the rear quarter haunches making it look very muscular. The lot had all the colors except Black. What I found interesting was when I saw the Y next to the X...size looks almost the same. All fit-and-finish looks darn good. @LUXMAN, I am sure you would have loved the Red Y. Pics below...

Blue Y almost same size as the X...









Red Y Roof heights perspective next to a bunch of 3s; also look at the back to back bumper to bumper comparison between the Red 3 and Red Y...


----------



## Quicksilver

On Quicksilver, have not done much to her, but finally removed the lug nuts cover on the wheels...I like it much better (pic below); looks almost like she has new shoes  and she's still a beauty! Also installed the Roadie this past week, which is working good most of the time. Sometimes it has a hard time connecting to my home WiFi for some reason.


----------



## GDN

Glad you are out and about a little. It's hard to do that safely or not be judged by others around you. 

Thanks for the pic of the Y next to the X. Much closer looking in size than I imagined. Everyone wants to compare the Y to the 3 and I get that, but don't think I've heard anyone compare it to the X. It looks to be very very close in size.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> So, since we are all sheltering-in-place currently, I am going stir crazy and wanted to get out, but somehow do it with social distancing in mind. What better place to get out to and meet social distancing than at a Tesla new car lot!!  Here are a few pics I took of the lot at the Plano SC. I've seen lots of pictures and videos online of the Y but I just had to see one in-person. It is a very handsome looking car in-person with the rear quarter haunches making it look very muscular. The lot had all the colors except Black. What I found interesting was when I saw the Y next to the X...size looks almost the same. All fit-and-finish looks darn good. @LUXMAN, I am sure you would have loved the Red Y. Pics below...
> 
> Blue Y almost same size as the X...
> View attachment 33060
> 
> 
> Red Y Roof heights perspective next to a bunch of 3s; also look at the back to back bumper to bumper comparison between the Red 3 and Red Y...
> View attachment 33069
> 
> 
> View attachment 33061
> 
> 
> View attachment 33062
> 
> 
> View attachment 33063
> 
> 
> View attachment 33064
> 
> 
> View attachment 33065
> 
> 
> View attachment 33066
> 
> 
> View attachment 33067
> 
> 
> View attachment 33068


Great Pics of the Y! I was just at the Plano Service center a couple of weeks ago for HW3, but they didnt have any yet! OOOOOO that RED!


----------



## Quicksilver

Well, finally decided to get rid of the piano black.., 😄


----------



## Quicksilver

instead of doing the three black bars, I decided to cut them separately and install them like this...


----------



## LUXMAN

That looks great!


----------



## Quicksilver

Had the pleasure of driving this reconditioned beauty today...69 Jaguar E-Type. It was definitely a workout using real muscles to steer - no autopilot and no power steering - loudest car I've ever driven. Just a beautiful timeless design imho. I've been waiting for over a year to drive it since the owner has it in a special shop that reconditions vintage cars. It is actually a tiny car compared to Quicksilver. I could smell the gas fumes driving it...strange sensation, Haha! It was a special day definitely!


----------



## GDN

Awesome car, great pics. I like to try and think what the designers of cars past would think of our current cars. One one had, little has changed about the fundamentals, and on the other hand almost everything has changed.


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Awesome car, great pics. I like to try and think what the designers of cars past would think of our current cars. One one had, little has changed about the fundamentals, and on the other hand almost everything has changed.


The owner commented that he likes the pics that showed the past and future of the automobile. 😊


----------



## Oyster Bait

Quicksilver said:


> Well, finally decided to get rid of the piano black.., 😄
> View attachment 33547


Nice job! Did you use a kit and diy? Details, please.

TIA - Gary


----------



## Quicksilver

Oyster Bait said:


> Nice job! Did you use a kit and diy? Details, please.
> 
> TIA - Gary


@Oyster Bait I used this kit from RPM... https://www.rpmtesla.com/products/model-3-vinyl-wood-console-wrap-gen-1-or-2-69-w-20-off


----------



## Quicksilver

Ok, just had Quicksilver alignment checked and it looks like this (below) after almost three years of driving. I am religious about avoiding potholes, etc...  They said it's all within spec but I was wondering about the front right (circled). Does the reading look ok for those of you who knows about alignment? I keep thinking that the black arrow should be closer to the middle or a little left of the center.


----------



## Quicksilver

Updated mood lighting and floor mats...

REAR FOOTWELL LIGHTS - From Abstract Ocean - really like the additional lighting in the back.


----------



## GDN

Quicksilver said:


> Updated mood lighting and floor mats...
> View attachment 36639
> 
> View attachment 36640


Very nice - I would never get in it with that on the floor, I'd be worried about getting them dirty !!


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Very nice - I would never get in it with that on the floor, I'd be worried about getting them dirty !!


They're actually super easy to vacuum and clean compared to carpet. Quick vacuum and wipe with damp cloth is all that is needed.


----------



## FRC

I'd be worried about someone being able to see up my skirt! Your 3 year old interior looks fantastic! Can't help with alignment questions.


----------



## Quicksilver

FRC said:


> I'd be worried about someone being able to see up my skirt! Your 3 year old interior looks fantastic! Can't help with alignment questions.


Thanks and I can say that I am OCD with my interior!  Hope someone can chime in on the alignment, I am sure @Mad Hungarian knows about this stuff


----------



## FRC

Quicksilver said:


> Thanks and I can say that I am OCD with my interior!  Hope someone can chime in on the alignment, I am sure @Mad Hungarian knows about this stuff


I'm gonna bet you're being OCD about your alignment also. Hopefully?


----------



## GDN

How many miles do you have on Quicksilver?


----------



## Quicksilver

FRC said:


> I'm gonna bet you're being OCD about your alignment also. Hopefully?


Yep! it affects tires...which ain't cheap!

Edit: I did replace the OEM tires recently since they wore out sooner than I expected. Went with Goodyear Assurance Maxlife...with a tread wear rating of 820 (85k miles).


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> How many miles do you have on Quicksilver?


A little over 22k... not much at all. Most of my driving is around town and only been on two road trips.

Edit: Here she was at a brand new Supercharger in Webster, near Galveston...


----------



## Mad Hungarian

Quicksilver said:


> Thanks and I can say that I am OCD with my interior!  Hope someone can chime in on the alignment, I am sure @Mad Hungarian knows about this stuff


Although it's at the bottom end of the range your right front camber is still in the "zone", so nothing to worry about. The rest looks spot-on.
I personally don't like that these cars have nearly zero camber up front from the factory, but this is yet another concession to the Great God of Range and it really isn't a huge deal unless you track it.


----------



## Quicksilver

Mad Hungarian said:


> Although it's at the bottom end of the range your right front camber is still in the "zone", so nothing to worry about. The rest looks spot-on.
> I personally don't like that these cars have nearly zero camber up front from the factory, but this is yet another concession to the Great God of Range and it really isn't a huge deal unless you track it.


Thanks @Mad Hungarian!


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

Quicksilver said:


> Updated mood lighting and floor mats...
> 
> REAR FOOTWELL LIGHTS - From Abstract Ocean - really like the additional lighting in the back.
> 
> View attachment 36639
> 
> View attachment 36640


What brand are your floor mats? They seem to fit really well. I'm thinking of ordering from https://matmetrics.ca/products/custom-fit-car-mat-cubic-series?variant=7478495182905.


----------



## Quicksilver

$ Trillion Musk said:


> What brand are your floor mats? They seem to fit really well. I'm thinking of ordering from https://matmetrics.ca/products/custom-fit-car-mat-cubic-series?variant=7478495182905.


Hey @$ Trillion Musk, thanks! and got my from...
DIAMOND CAR MATS LTD 
Stoke on Trent
UNITED KINGDOM

They typically have discounts on their mats too.


----------



## Quicksilver

A work colleague gifted me this today 😊. It used to be on his silver Corvette that he sold many years ago. Also below is a shot of another silver Corvette sporting another Quicksilver plate. I think my plate is still the best Quicksilver (QKSLV3R) out there 😂


----------



## Quicksilver

It's raining again and...I love my car...that's all... 😂


----------



## Quicksilver

Well, it's summer and it's time for our family road trip...Quicksilver visits SpaceX Starbase! The drive and charging were uneventful. After over 400 miles, we had two phantom braking events - they follow in quick succession to each other - and nothing for hundreds of miles later. Each night so far, we have had access to charging and so Sentry mode is always on. Also, after three years of ownership, Quicksilver gets 317 estimated miles fully charged.

Some pics...


----------



## GDN

That 317 is remarkable. May put you at the very top of the heap.


----------



## Quicksilver

After a 1600 miles road trip, this is my stat: driving at 75 mph and A/C set to LO and fan speed at 5...









4 miles from home, on our local highway, an errant plastic lid from a home depot bucket flew out of someone's truck and rolled across several lanes and Quicksilver, unfortunately caught it. As luck would have it, the lid struck the front license plate and my holder and damaged the plate and holder but gave only a very small knick to my PPF at the lower air dam of the car. Phewww! Driving 1600 miles with no incidents then this happened coming so close to home . PPF saved the day!


----------



## fritter63

Already PMd this to QuickSilver, but stumbled on this in our local Vons parking lot this weekend:


----------



## Oyster Bait

fritter63 said:


> Already PMd this to QuickSilver, but stumbled on this in our local Vons parking lot this weekend:


I don't know whether to laugh or cry


----------



## Quicksilver

Not too many Quicksilver out there... 😀


----------



## fritter63

Quicksilver said:


> Not too many Quicksilver out there... 😀


 They discontinued it two months before I ordered mine, couldn't even get back stock. But I've found another way... my CyberTruck will be silver!


----------



## GDN

When I make a trip to Plano to have lunch and on the return trip see a silver model 3 sitting at the light, I double check for that Maroon "QKSLV3R" plate. Nice to know it is repaired and back on the car. Yep - that was me in the Black 3 that passed in front of you.


----------



## Quicksilver

Haha! @GDN I didn't realize it was you! Yes, front plate fixed after that fiasco at the end of 1600 miles road trip.

You need to slow down! ... or maybe not!


----------



## GDN

Quicksilver said:


> Haha! @GDN I didn't realize it was you! Yes, front plate fixed after that fiasco at the end of 1600 miles road trip.
> 
> You need to slow down! ... or maybe not!


We had been to lunch and were headed home, if we had been headed in the same direction as you I would have tracked you down to say hello. You were turning to head the direction I had just come from.


----------

